# What Happens When Someone Dies?



## Aquarius (Apr 27, 2016)

_*A New Look At

Does Nobody Ever Come Back From The Dead?

Chapter One



*_​How many times have you heard it said that nobody has ever come back from the dead? To my mind, this is simply not true. Most of us have passed over into the valley of death and returned from it on numerous occasions. The problem is that, in our present existence as earthlings, we have no conscious recall of what happened to us. To find out more, to whom can we turn? First to the Angels. The Angelic hierarchy is in charge of us and our world and has always communicated with us through groups of guides and helpers who dwell in our other world, that of spirit. There are many of these groups and White Eagle is one of them.

Each group is headed by a highly evolved Master soul. Under their guidance and protection I am about to share with you something from a White Eagle teaching that appeared in Stella Polaris October/November 2013 under the heading ‘What the Saints Give Up’. By capturing its essence and adding my own intuitive understanding, I hope that together we may be able to shed some light into this shadowy corner of our existence. Here is what they would like to tell you through me:

At the moment you pass from the physical plane of life you move for a time into the inner world. When we, your guides and helpers in the world of light, speak to you of an inner world, forget about thinking of this as a state of annihilation or pain. Nothing could be further from the truth. The inner world is one of light and enfoldment, for taking stock and seeing your own soul from God’s perspective. Those who have arrived in the inner world find that their bodies, surroundings and all the things that are there manifest themselves in forms that are as solid and real as those in the physical world. We want to make it quite clear to you that ours is a living world that has nothing in common with a valley of death. It is vibrant and teeming with life that you cannot see during your times on the Earth plane.

The only difference between your present world and the inner one is that, when a soul enters the latter, one of the layers of perception, known as the veil of consciousness, is removed. This is a shield that acts like a bandage or blindfold during your stays on the Earth plane. Once again you become aware of God’s true nature and your own as a being of light, who has all Eternity in which to grow and evolve through learning and exploring life on all its levels. There is no judgement day, merely a time for taking stock, when you yourself with the help of the ministering Angels assess your most recent lifetime and all previous ones. Knowing who you truly are, you are bound to have some regrets about missed opportunities to express your true nature. In your sadness about not having been kinder, more loving and tolerant towards all life, you promise yourself to do better as soon as new occasions for doing so arise.

New hope rises in you when the Angels explain to you the things that are of real importance. In a gentle and merciful manner they draw your attention to the things you are meant to learn from every one of your appearance on the Earth. When you have sufficiently absorbed these lessons, there follows a period of resting in the state of Heaven, which means in perfect happiness and bliss. As time does not exist on the inner level, we would give a wrong impression by saying that a soul remains there for a hundred, three hundred or maybe even a thousand years in Earth time before reincarnating, if it is going to reappear on the Earth plane at all. Because in our world there is no time as you understand it in earthly terms, we find it impossible to explain the idea of Eternity to you.

Time and space are part of the illusions that exist only in humankind’s earthly mind with its purely logical and rational thinking capability. You can easily verify the truth of this in your meditations, for example by imagining yourself ten thousand years or so back and asking your Highest Self to help you relive one of those lifetimes. Memories of experiences that once helped your soul to grow remain the property of your consciousness forever and can be lived again at will. As on the higher and highest levels of life time does not exist, everything that ever happened to you and your present world did so in the vastness of the Eternal now.

Whether you can grasp these concepts depends on the level of your present awareness of God’s true nature and your own, as well as the purpose of your existences on the Earth plane. If you think of God as the ultimate and highest level of life and meditate on this, the power of your thoughts lifts you into the heights. Rising into the light at the apex of the spiritual mountain of life, you are bathed in God’s Eternal power and glory.

Knowing that you are in God and God is in you, you become aware that on this level past, future, heights or depths do not exist. A feeling of warmth, harmony and love begins to fill your heart and flows from there through every cell of your being, soothing and healing all of them. Wherever some cells are in need of it, they are restored to normal and healthy functioning. This kind of meditation takes you into the dimension of supreme or cosmic consciousness of which many of the scientists of your world to this day believe that it does not exist. They too will understand in due course.

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 28, 2016)

_*Chapter Two

Do I Have To Have Another Lifetime On The Earth?  *_
​
The simple answer is: ‘No, you don’t!’ Nobody forces any one of you to return to the Earth. But, having passed through the period of stocktaking and resting in the heavenly state, and knowing that the purpose of your existence is evolution, after a while your soul becomes restless. You realise that, if you ever wish to be released from the treadmill of cycles of lifetimes in physicality, there is nothing for it but calling upon the Angels and applying for another one. Following the advice of the Angels, most souls eventually choose another period of studying earthly life and helping their siblings in the great human family on that plane with their spiritual evolution. We assure you that every man and woman and child who ever walked the Earth has left behind an indelible impression on the ether and has tried to contribute to making your world a better and more beautiful place for all, even if only by stimulating the light of spiritual awakening and awareness in another soul.

All gifts, be they material or spiritual, can only come to you through the effects of the law of Karma, and by the will of the Great Father and the wisdom of the Great Mother. Nothing in the whole of Creation happens without them. One of your most vital earthly lessons is learning how to discern between the value of physical and spiritual things. Spiritually, it is better by far for you to lose all worldly possessions and through this receive Divine illumination than clinging to earthly things and concerns.

Every one of you contains the Christ spirit. At first it only appears as a tiny bud on the great tree of knowledge. From this state of spiritual childhood it grows into adolescence and eventually adulthood. There then comes a time during one of your earthly sojourns when a decision has to be made by you which master you wish to serve from now. on. Serving two of them at the same time is impossible. The pull of your desires for the pleasures of your lower earthly nature has to be surrendered by you, freely and willingly. This is necessary, so that the saving grace of the Christ Spirit, whose spark you are, can come fully alive in you and gradually take over your whole being.

All of this does not have to mean that wealth and abundance of earthly things are wrong, as they provide your soul with tests and trials of a different nature. Whenever a soul is reborn on the Earth plane, the pathway of its coming lifetime is decided by its Karma. In spite of this, the soul itself has a certain measure of choice as to the kind of life it would like to lead. Those who choose to respond to the drawing of God’s light and are longing with all their strength to live in truth, love and mercy by giving service to their fellow creatures find their enjoyment in the riches of Heaven.

Being poor in the material part of their lives makes little difference to these souls, as their happiness lies in other things. For example, the beauty and wonder of God’s Creation manifested in Mother Earth’s gifts that are freely available to those whose inner eyes and ears have opened to the higher vibrations of life. During their present lifetime such souls are strengthened, supported and illumined by serving their Creator, whom they now recognise in all creatures and things. By turning their desires away from the darkness of the material plane to the light and glory of the spiritual life, they are building in their hearts a most beautiful state of being and heavenly home.
This is how it comes about that highly evolved souls frequently appear on Earth to act as teachers and wayfinders for younger and less experienced souls who are walking the pathway of life behind them. Those who have particularly difficult Karma to redeem, to restore the balance of their spiritual account, may decide to spend their next reincarnation by serving, in saintly ways and possibly in great material poverty, the needs of the underprivileged of your world.

In contrast to this, you are sure to encounter people who seem to be lucky in everything they touch. What they are receiving in their present lifetime is their reward for great spiritual efforts and sacrifices they made in others. The bread they once cast upon the waters of life is now returning to them in great abundance. If this is happening to you, you do well not to allow your good fortune to make you complacent and smug. Endeavours of a different kind are expected of you by the Highest to keep the flow of abundance going from this lifetime to subsequent ones.

Typical examples of these two diametrically opposed pathways of life are those of individuals like Mother Theresa in her time, John D. Rockefeller in his, and Bill Gates of Microsoft now. Mother Theresa finding great spiritual wealth, while people like Rockefeller and Gates accumulate vast fortunes and spend large parts of them on philanthropy and charities. Once again we would like to draw your attention to the fact that there is no need to be jealous and envious or sit in judgement over anyone because no soul is either all good or all bad. The seeds for monster and saint alike are in all of you, and every soul has the right to know that they are part of the Christ Spirit and therefore worthy of its protection.

The more you become aware of your true nature, your oneness with all life and the effects of the Universal laws, the less you will feel inclined to inflict pain on other souls or parts of creation, because you realise that harming others can only bring suffering to you. The Christ Spirit waiting to come alive in each one of you is the light that has the power to heal all infirmities. It comforts and restores each soul. It is the light that comes like a hand to hold yours, when your time has come for walking through the valley of the shadow of death, i.e. passing from the physical world to the inner one. This is the hand that leads every soul to its reward, when its toiling on the Earth plane is finished, into the state of heavenly bliss, rest and peace.

The blessings of the Most High, the Great Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, rests upon each one of you to strengthen and uphold you. With great mercy it fulfils every human need.

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 29, 2016)

*Chapter Three

About Angels*
​ 
As pointed out in the previous chapter, the Angels are in charge of humankind. From our earliest beginnings, they have been communicating with us through groups of guides and helpers in our other world, the world of spirit or light. Everybody knows the word Angels, but what does it mean? Angels are a great force and a power that sometimes presents itself to humankind in a form we can understand and connect with. Those who already are fortunate enough to be able to see Angels, perceive them as highly illumined beings. Great streams of radiant light emanate from their heads and shoulders that makes them look like wings, though in truth they consist of power and light. The Angels are part of us and we are part of them. Therefore they are familiar with every soul’s individual spiritual maturity and that of our whole world. They are the only ones who know reliably how much of God’s eternal wisdom and truth should be revealed to us and at what time. Theirs is the decision of how and through which channels a new part of it should be presented.

As beings from the higher and highest levels of life, Angels are pure spirit who do not require any kind of vehicle for getting about, the way we do. But, whenever it is desirable that our world should become aware of their presence, they may take on a form that resembles a human one. Moving by the power of thought, they have no need for wings, as we know them from our feathered friends. We too shall eventually be capable of locomotion like the Angels. The speed of thought is faster than that of light and even now, by thinking ourselves in another place we can instantly be there, though so far in thought only.

However, as soon as we have become sufficiently evolved, there will be nothing to stop us from going on interplanetary exchanges. There will then be no need for prohibitively expensive and clumsy spacecrafts, the way travel is done at present for even the shortest distances into space. If in times to come we want to go and visit some of our cousins in the great family of life on far distant planets, all we shall need to do is think of them and their place and ask our thoughts to take us there. Naturally, this kind of space travel cannot come about for as long as someone’s soul remains trapped in Earth’s illusions of time and space.

Quite literally, Angels are everywhere. When climbing a mountain we somehow sense a powerful presence, we are responding to the call of the Spirit of the mountain, who is part of the Angels in charge of the Water element. Those who are fascinated by and drawn to water, be it in the crashing and pounding of the sea or at other times the gentle splashing of its waves, the roaring flow of a great river or the tumbling of waterfalls, are responding to the call of the Angels or Spirits of the water element. Sun worshippers and/or those who enjoy gazing into the flames of a candle or an open hearth fire, are tuning themselves into the energies of the Angels and Spirits in charge of the Fire element. Those who love the sound of the wind, as it whispers to them in the slightest rustlings of leaves or through the howlings of a storm, are responding to the call of the Angels and Spirits of the Air element.

The Etheric element is the realm of spirit, God’s spirit as much as Mother Earth’s, the Angels’ and also our own. The etheric is in charge of all the other elements at work on the physical manifestation of Mother Earth’s spirit. The huge orchestra of life is controlled and directed by the power and wisdom of the Great Father/Mother of all life.

If your Sun, Moon and/or Ascendant are in one of the Fire signs of Aries, Leo or Sagittarius, you are likely to feel an affinity with the Angels and spirits of the Fire element. If they are in one of the Air signs of Gemini, Libra or Aquarius, it will be for the Air element. If they are in one of the Water signs of Cancer, Scorpio or Pisces, the Water element. And if they are in one of the Earth signs of Taurus, Virgo or Capricorn, the Earth element.

It is wrong to speak of an Angel as he or she. Like God, they are androgynous and whole, as we are on the inner level – or rather will be again, when the two parts of our nature have been healed into one again. In God and the Angels the masculine and feminine energies lovingly respond to each other. Harmoniously, they function together and are never in discord and at loggerheads with each other, the way ours frequently are.

As soon as another human soul comes forth from the heartmind of God, a Guardian Angel is allocated to it. This Angels never leaves us. Steadfastly, it stands by our side and holds our hand, throughout every one of our earthly lifetimes as well as the resting periods in the world of light, forever guiding, protecting and showing us every step of the way. As we grow and evolve, the Angel’s own evolution keeps pace with ours. Without any unnecessary interference it accompanies us through all our experiences, even the deepest, darkest and most traumatic hours ones. Only when we ask the Angels for their help can any of them intervene and come to the rescue.

Angels, the same as everything else in the whole of Creation, including us, are ceaselessly striving to grow and evolve into ever higher and more beautiful expressions of life. To enable them to carry out their duties towards the Highest in the process of Earth’s evolution and ours, they need our assistance as much as we require theirs. The better we cooperate with the Angelic realm, the more speedily and smoothly the transformation of our spiritual rebirth and that of our world does proceed. And we give thanks and praise to You, Great White Spirit, for the Angels taking care of us and the elements with their power to provide us with all the things we require, down to every crumb of the food we eat and every drop of water we drink. Amen.

From ‘The Spiritual Aspects Of Depression And Suicide’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (May 1, 2016)

*There Is No Death*

‘There is no death,
Only a change of worlds.’
Chief Seattle
​ 
Extract from a talk at a Remembrance Service by White Eagle, from ‘The Way of the Sun’: ‘There is no death. Of what are you afraid? You may look upon an empty shell – like the shell of a chrysalis – and say: ‘This is death!’ No, this is not death, it is rebirth and life. Life continues. It always is, always has been and forever will be. We, your guides from the world of light, who are fully conscious of having passed the great initiation called death, come to you having crossed the bridge of love, which is partly created by the love you are giving us. God, the Great Spirit, has so created you and your bodies – your physical and your higher bodies – that you have the power within you to commune with those you love in the world of spirit. You have material available for the construction of this bridge between your physical world and the worlds on the higher ethers. We are coming to you and you can also learn to join us in full consciousness. 

‘In your earthly life you can be builders, together with us, your companions of your spirit, of a bridge between your state of life and the higher life. When humankind has accomplished this task in full consciousness, it will know that the Angels and Masters, the great siblinghood of the Christ Star, are with you to inspire and assist you with all your tasks in earthly life. This does not mean shifting your present responsibilities onto the companions of your spirit. It means you yourself are acting on the Divine laws of the Universe. Some people seem to think they can sit back and let God and the Angels do the work. This is not the case. You are on the Earth to learn about vital spiritual truths and these lessons can only be learnt through everyone’s own daily experiences. You have to learn to do and act with love and great care. Merely saying so is not good enough.’

The following is the essence of a White Eagle Message from the Star Link 7.12.2013: ‘Love is the law of life and the greatest force in the whole of Creation. In love and on the inner level of life there is no separation, all is one. Your loved ones are not dead. Your love for each other has created a bond between you that nothing and no-one will ever be able to destroy. They have not gone from you and contact with them is always possible for you in your thoughts and meditations. 

‘You are on the Earth plane to rediscover the awareness that life is eternal and ever renewing itself. When you know that God is love and loves each one of you totally and unconditionally, you cannot help loving your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life. Every human spirit and soul is part of God and immortal, for in God’s consciousness there is no such thing as death. Because your loved ones are alive in that love and therefore also in your own spirit, they are with you and will never leave you.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 3, 2016)

*Do Not Stand At My Grave And Weep*

Do not stand at my grave and weep.
I am not dead. I’m not asleep.
Having left the prison of my physical body,
Once more I am all spirit and free.
Again I am fully aware of my
Oneness with God and all life,
And that I have always been

In a thousand winds that blow.
In softly falling snow.
In gentle showers of rain.
In fields of ripening grain.
In every morning’s hush
And in the graceful rush
Of birds in circling flight.

In the star shine of every night.
The flowers that bloom.
In the quiet of a room.
In the birds that sing.
And in every other lovely thing.
Look for me in them and
Don’t stand at my grave and cry.
I am not there. I did not die.

Mary Frye
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 17, 2016)

_*



*_
​ The  following items are the essences of several White Eagle teachings. From  ‘The Lightbringer’: ‘You are born into flesh, but in truth you are a  spirit and soul who is spending time in earthly life so that your spirit  may quicken and grow and once again become conscious of its Divine  inheritance. You are by no means limited by your present existence,  although to this day millions of people still believe that when their  physical body dies, their whole being dies and that’s the end of them.  What a surprise they will have when they see their physical body lying  inert and dead, and they are still consciously living, in spite of the  fact that they have no power to get the earthly body they left behind  moving again. This is how your spirit and soul are set free and return  into the world of spirit, your true home which is part of the Earth  plane.

From ‘Memories of Reincarnation – White Eagle’s Work in the Present  Day’: ‘Love is the Universal law of life and God’s will is that you  learn how to love wisely, all people and everything else that shares  your life with you. This you do by constantly sending out goodwill and  light to all. We, your guides in the world of spirit, are working, for a  long time unknown to you, on human minds and hearts. The years have  been speeding by and we are glad to tell you that humankind has passed  the darkest stages of its evolutionary journey. 

‘Ever more of you are presently awakening to the inner light of the  Christ that is waiting to teach each one of  you how to become a  perfected son/daughter of God and the human race. As you overcome the  desires and passions of your lower animal self, you make room for the  living God within you, the Christ Spirit, to manifest in you and your  life. The growth of this part of you  is our Divine heritage and  constant progress in spiritual evolution is your destiny. What you begin  today you will continue tomorrow. And in the world of spirit or light  you will still be working to guide, inspire and bless humankind, in the  same way as many of you are doing, now.’

‘The mystery and the miracle of life is continually making itself known  and manifests itself through all your experiences. But those of death  reveal themselves when you re-enter into world of spirit and with it  regain the conscious awareness that life is eternal. As the spirit and  soul withdraw from earthly life they escape into the freedom of their  true home, where they are free to explore other levels of existence. Why  do you grieve when your loved one has entered into such a much fuller  and richer life? Or are you weeping because you are feeling lonely?  There is no need for shedding tears over souls who have gone onward to a  greater happiness than the Earth plane can offer.’

From ‘Illumination’ first published 1937: ‘Death is a mystery only  because you do not understand. As a child is received into earthly life  with love and rejoicing, can you imagine with how much more joy returned  souls are welcomed to the spirit world? Could you but understand, you  would rejoice with them and pray: ‘God, I thank You that my loved one  has entered into the fuller and richer life of the spirit.’

‘Would you chain your loved ones down, keep them in some dark cell of  age and pain, just because you love them so dearly? Would that be the  voice of love? Rather than doing that a truly loving heart cries:  ‘Beloved, I raise myself with you into the light. Enter and be joyful  there, for in due course I shall be joining you.’ 

From the Lodge Calendar February 2008: ‘Words can be cheap and may fall  as dead ash in the end. Yet, if you base your life on God-action in  thought, word and deed, you are acting as a conscious being in the vast  world of light where the only genuine and lasting happiness and  perfection can be found. Therefore, walk the narrow path of doing what  your inner guidance tells you is right. Never forget that you are not  walking alone and that your Guardian Angel is helping you in all your  endeavours. Whenever you are ready to know more about yourself, God and  the world you are living in, it will show you the way.’

From: ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’

* * *




​


----------



## Aquarius (May 26, 2016)

To  my mind, the best news the new age has brought us from the highest  levels of life is that, quite literally, there is no death. There is  absolute continuity in life which eternally continues without  disruptions. Whenever one door closes for one of us, at physical death,  another one instantly opens and we re-enter our true home, the world of  spirit.  Another, to my mind equally important truth we are  re-discovering is that although we love the people that accompany us on  our way through life, some more than others, everybody’s truly beloved  dwells within. This part is our God or Highest Self. For a very long  time now it has been waiting to be called upon by us directly, so that  it can guide and protect us and keep us safe in all Eternity – and that  quite literally.

In  ‘The Tenant of Wildfell Hall’ Anne Bronté describes the way she  perceives the process of death as follows: ‘To regret the exchange of  earthly pleasures for the joys of heaven [the world of spirit] is as if  the grovelling caterpillar should lament that it must quit the nibbled  leaf, to soar aloft and flutter through the air, roving at will from  flower to flower, sipping sweet nectar from their cups, or basking in  their sunny petals. If these little creatures knew how great a change  awaited them, no doubt they would regret it, but would not all such  sorrow be misplaced?’


From ‘A Change Of Perspective’


* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 21, 2016)

_*Moving On
*_
_*




*_
As every flower fades and youth must give way to old age,
So all wisdom and each virtue may be valid only in its day.
Nothing but our Highest Self stays with us forever.
At life’s calling we have to say farewell
And be ready for a new beginning.
Bravely and without sadness we need to
Enter into ever new learning,
Resting safely in the knowledge that
In the background of all life dwells the power of the Unseen,
Who guides and protects us and helps us to live,
Wherever our destiny may one day take us.

We are meant to move happily through space and time,
Without making our home on the Earth plane,
Because our true home lies elsewhere.
The Divine Spirit of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Never aims to tie and restrict any of Its children.
Quite the opposite is true.
Step by step the Universe constantly tries to lift us
Beyond the horizons of our present understanding.
Whenever we are in danger of staying
With one particular way of living for too long,
Our spirit and soul stagnates and starts to yearn for
Fresh learning through new adventures and explorations.

As soon as we awaken to the awareness that there is no death,
That life is eternal and has neither beginning nor end,
We give in more readily to life’s demands,
When our time for moving on has come.
It eases the hour of our departure from the physical plane of life
And we can consciously enjoy our rebirth
In the world of light on another level of existence
And learning of a different kind.

The realisation that life’s call
For all human souls will never end
 Fills our heart and soul with good cheer.
It enables us to say good-bye willingly and happily,
Whenever the need for it arises.
Peacefully we go forward because at last
We have found rest and healing
In the conscious awareness of
Our oneness with God.

‘Stufen’ by Hermann Hesse
Freely translated by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 12, 2016)

*Where Do We Come From?*
​ 
Where do we come from and where are we going to? Being spirit, we can only come from the world of spirit. And when our physical body returns to the Earth, where does our spirit go? Where else can it go but back to where we came from, the world of light? This does not mean some place elsewhere. It is merely another dimension of our present world. The world of light or spirit is an integral part of it that becomes invisible to our earthly eyes, each time we enter into another physical body. That is all.

We are as much part of God as God is of us and there has never been a time when we were not with God. This is why the Divine will never forget or leave us. Each one of us is a spark of the Great White Spirit. Being spirit, like God, we are eternal and immortal, and like God cannot die. Our spirit is masculine and attached to each spirit is a soul, its soft and sensitive feminine counterpart, who is the memory bank of all our experiences. We carry them around with us from lifetime to lifetime. This continues until they are no longer required by us and shed.

For the past two thousand years or so, the wisdom of the Christ Spirit brought our world the Jesus legend. It brought us the message: ‘The truth will set you free!’ This always has been a call from the Highest to humankind to encourage us to go in search of a better understanding of God’s nature and our own and our special relationship with the Divine. As soon as we begin to conduct our lives in accordance with the requirements of the Universal laws, in particular the law of Karma – more about it in a moment – the Universe places the power into our own hands to eventually free ourselves from the karmic chains and shackles that have kept us tied to Earth life for a very long one. We ourselves are the only ones who can release us from the wheel of Karma.

With all my heart and soul I believe that there is a great plan of life in which everybody has their place. And with my whole being I trust that this plan is perfect, and that our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life holds both our worlds – as well as all other worlds – safely in His/Her loving hands. More than that: I know these things and that is a faith and a trust that no-one will ever be able to shake or take from me, for the simple reason that it is not based on something that is written in a book somewhere, but deeply engraved in my heart and soul.

When I reflect on the mysteries of life and death and the Universe as a whole, I become aware how all things work together for the good of the whole, and I realise that everything that happens anywhere in the whole of Creation has been planned and is held in the mind of the Great Architect and Master Designer of all worlds and all beings. The knowledge of this helps me to open my heart, soul and mind with confidence to the One, who holds the plan and takes care that it unfolds as it should and that therefore all life is moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life in a well ordered fashion.

This helps me to walk with a tranquil heart and an open mind to the beauty, the wonders and the glories of all the Universes that cannot be seen by earthly eyes, but only perceived by our minds. Knowing that God is in other people just the same as in me, makes it easy to be sincere and true in all my relationships. And I rejoice that truly, truly there is no death and that wherever there is love between human souls there can be no separation.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Losing And Finding Faith’
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 18, 2016)

*The Law Of Karma*
​ 
All life is ruled by Universal or God’s laws. One of them is the law of Karma, which decrees that everything has to return to its source. Because of this whatever we send out into the world like a boomerang unerringly finds its way back to us. Probably one its best explanations I have ever come across can be found in James van Praagh’s ‘Reaching to Heaven – a Spiritual Journey through Life and Death’. On page 78, he writes under the heading ‘Karma: We are all familiar with the saying: ‘What goes around comes around.’ This is another way of stating the Universal law known as Karma. The word karma has its origin in Sanskrit; it literally means ‘action’. Within this law of action is built a natural cycle of cause and effect. Simply put, we have gone through lifetimes either sowing seeds or throwing rocks, and we will reap the effects of what we have created, good or bad.’

The law of Karma is the law of cause and effect  and its cycles extend through many lifetimes. This is for the simple reason that it may be impossible to settle the results of our present actions during our present earthly sojourn. Karma means paying one's debts and consists of a balancing act, because we also reap the rewards for the things we did well in previous lifetimes. The Universal law of Karma in truth is a law of opportunities which are thus created as a means for our spirit and soul to progress. Once we have become aware that we are responsible for ourselves and every one of our thoughts, words and actions, that every action causes a re-action, either positive or negative, the need for creating difficult karmic situations and relationships leaves us.

However, our final release from the wheel of Karma can only take place, when we have fully grasped – on all levels of our being – that we are eternal beings and when we are conducting our lives in accordance with the knowledge we are now finding. To my mind, the realisation that the things we could not complete in our present lifetime can be finished off in another one is the single most liberating item of spiritual wisdom the Age of Aquarius is bringing to us and our world.

It has been said that the answers to all our questions are within. I can personally verify that this is so; there is no need to turn to others to answer our questions. To find what we are looking for, it is best to reach out and ask God and the Angels to come to our help. Masters and guides from the world of spirit are also waiting to be called upon by us, so that they can guide and protect us in all our endeavours. They too are happy to help us find the answers to any question we may ever care to ask. White Eagle is one of these guides and part four contains a collection of his teachings on the subject of life and death. To whet your appetite, here is one of them:

White Eagle: _‘It may strengthen and comfort you to know that not one of you treads the path of life alone. From the moment of birth until physical death, you are guarded by Angels who have been appointed to carry out this task. Humankind has always walked the Earth with Angels. The human race, whether it knows it or not, lives through the Ages under the guardianship of God’s Angels.’_

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘About Angels’
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 23, 2016)

*Our Unseen Friends And Helpers*
​ 
We are advised to leave the departed ones alone for about three months after they have passed away. This gives those who take care of us, in the spirit world, a chance to restore us after the ordeal we have gone through. This must be particularly necessary when someone has passed after a long and painful illness or other traumatic circumstances. Depending on the degree of our own awareness at the time of our passing, going through such a complete transformation, is probably hardly ever an easy task.

But, there never is any lack of help with us and around us – in this world and the next. Whenever we would like to get in touch with a loved that world, I feel it is best to ask our own and their Guardian Angel, to bring them into our heart. There is no doubt in my mind that come they will, only too happily, when asked. They are always there for us, waiting to be called upon and invited into our heart’s consciousness. All that needs doing is sending them a loving thought and, instantly, we are with them and they with us.

Each one of us has a group unseen guides and helpers in the world of spirit who are around us and with us, at all times. Our loved one is part of our group, and as soon as they have rested sufficiently, they will be only too happy to help us when we reach out for them. Whether or not we are as yet aware of the presence and the work of these unseen helpers makes no difference; they are there in any case. I imagine that you are aware that God’s great wisdom and love also has provided each one of us with a Guardian Angel, who lovingly takes care of us. From the moment of our creation, it has accompanied our pathway, not only throughout this lifetime, but all previous ones.

Isn’t it a wonderfully comforting thought that it will also be there for us if we require further lifetimes in physicality sometime in the future. As mentioned earlier, what we acquire in learning and consciousness in one lifetime remains ours in all eternity. Nothing in this life happens by chance, and if you already knew about the presence of the Angels as a child – and what a blessing that must be! – it is a sign that in previous lifetimes you did your spiritual footwork better than I did, because there was no such comfort for me, earlier in this lifetime.

For a long time I thought that things like Guardian Angels were just pretty stories, made up for those who were a bit soft in the head. I am glad to know better, now. Life does continue to present us with tests and trials, but they too become easier to cope with, knowing that we are never alone in our struggle. As one becomes aware that there are different dimensions to our being, and all the help that is available to us, life is not as painful and lonely any more. Most important, to me, is to know that our trials and tribulations always serve a good purpose, namely to teach us something. This knowledge gives our life direction and purpose.

How good it is to know that we are not alone here on the Earth and that our helpers in the world of spirit do know how difficult life in the material world is for us! They know because they themselves have passed this way, many times. Hence, they know and understand from first hand experience. It is a privilege to be allowed to find such knowledge, which can be likened to a good vintage wine. And we are not meant to keep it to ourselves, but to share it with our brothers and sisters, on the same pathway. So, this is nothing short of an invitation to sharing a glass of this delectable stuff with me. And it goes without saying that it is entirely up to you, whether you wish to partake. One thing I can promise you, if you do. This type of wine will never make you drunk, but it is sure to make you feel better.

Do you find it as odd as I do, and also a great pity, that we all for such a long time deny ourselves this, the most valuable part of our being? Why is it that we are so reluctant and slow to wake up to our true nature? When given time and with practice, it is surprising to find out how comparatively easy it is to get help and guidance from those in the world of spirit, about everything that matters to us and things that bother us. When we feel the need for it, we can ask questions about anything and the answers can come in all sorts of different ways. On occasions, one knows the answer in one’s own our heart quite suddenly; one simply knows something one could not understand before. At other times, it can take days or weeks for things to gradually become clear in our mind or we see something somewhere and, all of a sudden, we just know that this is our answer.

Occasionally we may experience moments when we feel an increasing urge to make peace with the members of our family who have gone before us. This could be our father and/or mother or maybe a beloved grandmother or grandfather. If we suffered from a clash of personalities or there was anything else disturbing our relationship that left unresolved issues between us, it is never too late to attend to them so they can be put to rest, once and for all. When in this way we work on shedding light into the darkest corners of our own psyche and at the same time make peace with those in the world of light, we are assisting the awakening of a vital aspect of our own nature that is likely to  have been dormant for many lifetimes.

Through these efforts we come ever closer to reconnecting with the Source of all being, the Great Mother/Father of all life, who takes care of all our needs on every level of our being. Never before has it been of greater importance that we should develop our own inner faith and work on building a belief system for ourselves that supports and nurtures us. The best way of achieving this is by learning from our own first hand experiences and through this growing in understanding and wisdom.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘About Angels’ 
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 25, 2016)

*The Academy Of Earthly  Life






*
​Spiritually, not knowing and understanding is darkness. Light begins to come to us steadily and constantly as soon as we make it our business to find out about something. As pointed out in the introduction, Earth life is a place of learning, a school, where every so often we spend brief spells. Even if a lifetime lasts one hundred years and more, it is still but the batting of an eyelid in terms of Eternity. We are in this life to evolve into enlightened beings, healers and lightbringers to our world, each in their own right. We are sparks of the Divine, immortal and eternal beings who cannot die. The essence of our nature is spirit and soul and our true home is the spirit world. Each one of us needs to build for themselves an inner bridge that connects us with our other world.

I believe that for as long as we fail to grasp that our earthly existence is but a temporary state and a passing developmental phase, we shall be unable to shed our fear of death once and for all. Most of those who went there before us still had to wrestle with their fear of death because they did not know any better. But I do hope and pray that, when your time and mine for moving on has come, we shall be able to do so with joy and untouched by fear. It’s good to know that our loved ones who are already there do not love us any less than they ever did. On the contrary, their appreciation for us is likely to have grown stronger, purer and wiser now that they are once again looking at life through the eyes of their spirit self, the essence of their being.

When we have reached the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates our two worlds, we have a much clearer perception of our own inner beauty and qualities as well as those of others. This makes it easy for us to forgive the relationship struggles we had with some of the people we left behind. We now understand that all relationship problems are no more than lessons that are designed to help the parties involved to bring forth and develop the characteristics of their higher Christ nature. The awareness of this makes reaching out and forgiving quite a natural reaction. The knowledge of this is helpful in the case of longstanding family feuds and disputes that have been carried forward from one generation to the next, forever in the hope of one day being able to resolve them. Every new lifetime presents us with fresh opportunities for doing just that.

With a renewed understanding that there is no death, spiritually it is never too late for making peace with anyone and a new beginning. When both parties involved have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level, it is still possible for them to reach out for each other with love and forgiveness in their hearts, asking God and the Angels to assist with the peacemaking and healing process of some of humankind’s most ancient wounds.

The law of life is evolution and all life is constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life, and that on many different levels. Each one of us is a many faceted jewel that is unique and very special. Within us we carry great treasures, but many of them have to remain hidden from our own view for a very long time. But eventually our development reaches the point when we begin to become aware of them one and one small step after another get in touch with and unearth them.

Although on the surface of life our existence appears to be something very permanent and real, sooner or later we have to come to terms with the fact that each lifetime is a but a passing phase and a temporary condition, and that whatever we believe to be ours in material terms, even our physical body, is transient and borrowed. The only thing we truly own is our consciousness. Everything else has to be handed back as soon as the purpose of our present lifetime has been fulfilled. Only then do we move on, no matter how old or young our present physical body may be at the time of our passing.

When with the passing of time ever more of us understand and accept these concepts, vast amounts of unnecessary struggling and suffering will vanish from our world, as if by some kind of magic. All we have to do is make it our business to find out. That’s the beauty of enlightenment.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Our World Is A Bridge’
[*=center]‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 28, 2016)

*Bridges Of Love

*


​
 My parents died a long time ago.
I loved them very much and
When they went from me,
My love for them
Neither vanished nor faded away.

For a while my love seemed to
Took on a sadder colour,
But when I felt that their love for me
Had not changed, my love for them
Deepened and matured.

To this day, from time to time
I turn to my parents
In the world of light and ask them
To walk beside me or just sit with me,
So we can talk or be silent.

They always come when I call
And my heart tells me what they are saying.
It’s all very simple and has nothing to do
With spiritualism, religions or metaphysics.
It’s the power of my imagination
And the bond of love between us
That’s eternal and will never die.

Love is the greatest power of all.
Links of friendship and love like ours
Are bridges of love that span space and time. 
Although they are invisible to earthly eyes,
They are eternal and nothing can destroy them. 

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *


​


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 28, 2016)

Seriously? The moderators allow this tosh?


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 28, 2016)

*The Soul’s Yearning*
 
So long as this you fail to see:
That death precedes re-birth!
A gloomy guest you’ll always be,
Upon this darkling Earth.

From: ‘Seliges Verlangen’
Goethe

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 15, 2016)

*There Is No Death*
​
​The following is the essence of two different teachings of the  White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one is an extract from a  talk at a Remembrance Service that appeared in ‘The Way of the Sun’:  ‘There is no death. Of what are you afraid? You may look upon an empty  shell or a chrysalis and say: ‘This is death!’ We say: ‘No, this is not  death. It is rebirth and a renewal of life, which always continues. It  always has been and forever will continue to do so.’ We, who have passed  the great initiation called death before you, can come to you because  of the love you are giving us is creating a bridge. 

‘God, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, has so created  you and your bodies – the physical and the higher ones – in a way that  in due course gives you the power to communicate with those you love in  our world, the world of spirit and light, your true home. Each one of  you possesses the material to construct their own bridge between your  physical world and the dimensions of the higher ethers. We have crossed  the bridge that connects our two worlds before you and are now trying to  teach you how to join us in full consciousness. 

‘Together with us, your spirit companions, each one of you can be a  builder of bridges between you and the higher dimensions of life whilst  still taking part in it on the earthly plane. The wherewithal for these  constructions you all carry within and that’s the love in your hearts.  Those who have accomplished the task of building this bridge can see for  themselves that the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle are with  you to inspire and assist you with anything you may have to encounter in  your present existence. This, however, does not mean that anyone can  shift their responsibilities onto them. It’s up to you to conduct your  lives in keeping with the Divine laws of the Universe. 

‘Some people seem to think they can sit back and let God and the Angels  do this work for them, but that is not the case. Each one of you is on  the Earth to learn about God’s true nature and their own, and to find  out how the Divine manifests itself in earthly life, once its spark  within awakes from its slumber. Only through your own daily experiences  can you learn to express it by acting and reacting with great care and  love, kindness and thoughtfulness. Lip service is never good enough when  it comes to concerns of the spirit.’

The second teaching is from a White Eagle Message from the Star Link  7.12.2013: ‘Love is the law of life and the greatest force in the whole  of Creation. In love and on the inner level of life there is no  separation, all is one. Your loved ones are not dead. Your love for each  other has created a bond between you that nothing and no-one will ever  be able to destroy. They have not gone from you and contact with them is  always possible for you in your thoughts and meditations. 

‘You are on the Earth plane to rediscover the awareness that life is  eternal and ever renewing itself. God, the Great Father/Mother of all  life, is love and loves each one of you totally and unconditionally. And  when you become aware that there really is a great plan in which  everything has its place and unfolds in its allocated time, and that you  will always be safe wherever you may be, you can do nothing but love  your Creator with your whole being. Every human spirit and soul is part  of God and immortal, and in God’s consciousness there is no such thing  as death. Because your loved ones are alive in that love, where your  spirit self dwells, they are always with you and will never leave you.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *​
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 16, 2016)

*The Fear Of Annihilation*
​ 
There is no doubt in my mind that by far humankind’s worst fear is that of annihilation and non-existence, of being snuffed out like a candle when we are going from this world and leaving our physical bodies behind. In the early stages of our earthly education, as young and inexperienced souls, we have no choice but to believe the teachings of the religions, specifically created for this purpose, to convince us with the greatest air of authority that life is a one-off thing. As a result we go forward nurturing the belief in our bosom that we can please ourselves, do what we like and get away with just about anything, if need be murder – in some cases quite literally. 

For as long as we are convinced that a bullet through our head or a cyanide capsule in our mouth will wipe us out or snuff us out like a candle, we are quite capable of killing and maiming, massacring and taking hostages, torturing and maltreating anyone who treats us badly. Maybe they do not share what we think of as true, holy and sacred, possibly make fun of it. Or maybe it’s someone who simply gets in the way what we perceive as our progress or we just don’t like them. We may even hope to deserve a special place in Heaven for our behaviour or go straight to paradise as a reward for our ‘heroic’ deeds.

That is an exceedingly far cry from what really happens. At the moment of physical death when we leave our earthly identity with its physical body behind, we once again become aware of our true nature as spirit and soul and return to the world of spirit, our true home. That’s where all of us go, for the simple reason that there isn’t anywhere else. The awareness of being spirit and soul reminds us that the Divine presence never leaves us and that because of this at all times we stand before our Creator, each one of us on their own. This is not like a standing or kneeling in front of some kind of throne, the way the God was presented to us in previous ages. 

Let us not blame the religions that taught false beliefs like this one. They too were necessary so that we should get to know the lower and lowest characteristics of our earthly nature. Poor humankind! In our ignorance of the things that truly matter in life, like the knowledge of our immortality and the Cosmic laws, our Creator’s laws, as young souls we march through life and accumulate ever more negative Karma, blissfully unaware that the bill will eventually be presented to us for every one of our misdeeds. 

Ignorance of the existence of the Universal laws could never protect anyone against having to live with them and the need for harvesting the bitter fruits as the consequence of the seeds we once sowed with every one of our thoughts, words and actions. Every bit of suffering that has been caused to any form of life has to be made good and redeemed by us, at some stage during our evolutionary journey through life. And each time we have left the physical reality of Earth life behind and returned into the world of spirit, our true home, there does come a day of judgement. To our astonishment, however, it isn’t at all like what we were taught by the churches we left behind. 

In our other world we stand, hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us, before ourselves and take a good look at everything that happened in the lifetime we just left behind and in others before it, if this one is not our first encounter with Earth life. Suddenly we understand why Shakespeare wrote in ‘As You Like It’:

This wide and Universal theatre
Presents more woeful pageants than the scene, wherein we play.
All the world’s a stage, and all the men and women merely players;
They have their exits and their entrances,
And one person, in their time, plays many parts.
​To help us gain a better understanding of the purpose and meaning of our earthly existence and so that we should get at least an inkling of the complexities that are hidden behind it, throughout the ages God’s Divine wisdom and truth has been presented to humankind in many and varied forms. It has constantly flown through and worked with all manner of channels. Shakespeare was one of them. Do you find it as astonishing as I do how long it sometimes takes until the meaning of some of the wisdom that was given to our world in this manner actually comes clear? 

How much longer will it take until finally all of us are aware of what the concepts of God and the Universe truly mean? One cannot help wondering what will emerge, as everybody’s understanding of them is going to be at least slightly different from anyone else’s. Our relationship with the Divine is a highly personal and intimate one and because God is as much part of us as we are part of God, our perception of it depends on the relationship we have thus far been able to establish with this part of ourselves. The task of every soul on the Earth plane is to search for their own philosophy of life that is based on their understanding of the meaning and purpose of their own being and that of all life. To my mind, this can only be found by making an effort at peering behind the curtains of Earth life and into its spiritual background, especially through its most profound experiences of birth and death.

A great abundance of fears, superstitions, false beliefs and illusions to this day exists in our world. The spiritual knowledge that for some time has been flowing ever more powerfully into our individual and collective consciousness is doing its best to help us cleanse our consciousness of these things. This process will continue until every last shred of them has gone for good. The general awareness of humankind’s true nature and destiny is increasing all the time. Ever more of us are becoming aware that the purpose of all existence in matter is evolution and that the essence of our being is spirit and soul. Because they are immortal and cannot die, there is no death, only transformation into other states of life. With this knowledge, even the fear of death, the worst one of all, is saying goodbye to our world.

From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 19, 2016)

*Death As Teacher*
​ 
In God’s eyes each one of us is special, unique and precious, but in spite of this it is good to know that we have many things in common with everybody else. For example, no matter where we were born and which race we belong to, there is only one way of coming into this life, for departing from it again and of where to go after leaving the Earth plane. The thought that death is inevitably the end of every human lifespan on the Earth provides our lives with a certain order and structure. 

Every death in our surroundings serves as a reminder of our own mortality and some scary questions are bound to rear their heads, for example: ‘What if it were me lying there? When will it be my turn? How will I go?’ and so forth. And the way people sometimes are very suddenly and unexpectedly taken away from our midst drives home the point that life is a precious gift that can easily be taken from us again. This reveals to us the fragility and temporariness of everyone’s earthly existence. 

Through death life itself teaches us to bend our knees before the Highest. This means the love and wisdom of the Great Mother, who knows the exact moment of our birth and departure from this plane of life, and the power and might of the Great Father, who through Her brings us into being with the help of an earthly set of parents, at precisely the right moment. It is the same power that takes us out of Earth life again at the predestined time, which was written in the great book of life a long time before we ever put in our present appearance in physicality. What greater wonder and miracle than this could there be anywhere? Just think, this is only the beginning and the scratching of the surface of the mystery of our being!

For many of us this lifetime is going to be an extra special one, because anyone who is ready to listen to what the voice of their spirit and soul has to say, God and the Angels are glad to show them how to return into the conscious awareness of their true nature and origin. When this happens we gradually become aware of our true nature again and that in truth we are beings of love, created by love.  We then realise that the higher purpose of each new lifetime on Earth always has been to present us with fresh opportunities for learning how to love wisely, the way God loves us, totally and unconditionally. This shows us that what is commonly thought of love in earthly life is usually emotional love. And if we are really honest with ourselves, it is probably not love at all, but an expression of needfulness and emotional dependence, no more and no less. 

As we know by now, every experience can teach us something, and it makes no difference whether on the surface of life something appears to be good or bad.  The knowledge of this helps our earthly self to recognise that our life and all life is by no means chaotic, that everything is organised in a certain way and that there is a purpose and a higher meaning to Earth life and that every human soul has a high and holy destiny. 

We may often still fail to grasp the purpose of the events in our lives. But this is no tragedy because we now appreciate that all we need to do is listen to the small still voice of consciousness, the wise one within, our intuition, and it will tell us what the Universe and our Highest or God Self is trying to convey to us through our experiences. The understanding of the processes and the higher purpose of life that is gradually developing in our consciousness helps us to make sense of our present existence and eases the pain when the death of a loved one comes round.

For as long as our eyes were focussed purely on the material world and its requirements, the way they did in the past, the meaning behind life’s major lessons remained a closed book to us. As a result, whenever we had to endure and work our way through difficult and traumatic times, we could do nothing but come to the conclusion that life had dealt us a particularly rough deal. This changes profoundly with the awakening awareness that there are other dimensions of us and our world, that nothing in anyone’s life happens perchance and that every experience has a specific meaning and only ever comes our way to fulfil the higher purpose of teaching us something.

When this understanding has been found and someone goes from us – even if it happens suddenly and in tragic circumstances – our suffering is no longer as intense as it once used to be. The pain of parting is eased by the fact that in truth there is no death, that our loved one has merely moved into another dimension of life and still loves us the way he/she always did. Their love is likely to deepen and increase because their vision is no longer clouded by earthly concerns, which all too often gets into the way of relationship on the Earth plane. The wise ones in charge of us in the world of light smile and rejoice each time this happens. It shows them that not only one but two of us have woken from our spiritual slumbers, the first on this side of the veil of consciousness and the second on the other. 

It is everyone’s own responsibility to go in search of the messages someone’s death is trying to bring to those left behind. If, in spite of our efforts, we cannot find them, God and the Angels are glad to help – if we but ask. The deep underlying purpose of all suffering in our world is to help our soul to grow and our consciousness to expand in wisdom and understanding. Trying to get comfort and healing for the things that are painful in our lives, physically, emotionally and spiritually, in the end results in the knowledge that lights the way back home into the conscious awareness of our relationship and loving union with our Creator. 

For those who are still lost in the illusion of Earth life, the moment of going down on their knees and reaching out for the blessing, healing and helping hands of the Highest forces of life also comes eventually. These hands are always reaching out to us and waiting to be called upon. 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘You Are Special’
 
From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## BobtailCon (Oct 19, 2016)

Aquarius said:


> Most of us have passed over into the valley of death and returned from it on numerous occasions. The problem is that, in our present existence as earthlings, we have no conscious recall of what happened to us.​



How would you know that? If our brains are supposedly wiped after the event, then there is no recollection, so your statement could be utterly false.

There's probably people who believe that every time someone sees a leprechaun, their memory is wiped, and thus leprechauns stay hidden. Does the fact that we can't find leprechauns make it true? No.


----------



## dale (Oct 19, 2016)

the joke of it all is? the atheists who believe in evolution believe the fairy tale that all life is regenerated stardust.
this in itself is belief in an "afterlife". so i am comprised of evolved stardust, billions of years old. my dna has a memory
of past lives encoded within it. when you die, there is an energy which leaves the flesh husk. even albert einstein
believed that a  belief in an afterlife was the only rational course, which his theory of relativity proved for him. action and reaction.
isaac newton could see the patterns of afterlife  quite clearly. yet these dimwitted atheists today wanna go with their "tv science"
and media manipulations and then believe themselves "above" metaphysics. it's hilarious when you think about it.


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 19, 2016)

dale said:


> the joke of it all is? the atheists who believe in evolution believe the fairy tale that all life is regenerated stardust.
> this in itself is belief in an "afterlife". so i am comprised of evolved stardust, billions of years old. my dna has a memory
> of past lives encoded within it. when you die, there is an energy which leaves the flesh husk. even albert einstein
> believed that a  belief in an afterlife was the only rational course, which his theory of relativity proved for him. action and reaction.
> ...



While everyone believes in different things, afterlives, reincarnation, a high purpose, Gods, God, no God. It really shouldn't matter about the "hilarity" or "manipulation" of media, people have the right to believe in whatever they choose. If you believe in an afterlife then be my guess choose to believe in an afterlife. As a person you shouldn't just call someone a "dimwit" for persuing a belief of theirs, no matter if they are athiest, Muslim, Christan, Janist, Buddhist, polytheistic. 

I as a basic human being wouldn't define someone based on their beliefs, now I don't want to start a religious argument on this story because Aquarius has spent some time creating this, but I will say the way you label someone as being "manipulated" and dimwitted for not believing in what your perceive is just ethically unjust. What if someone said that your belief in the afterlife was dimwitted, or you were being manipulated by the Holy Bible? How would that make you feel for someone to degrade you as a person not because of your personality, not because of how you act, not because of how you treat them, but on what you believe in. It's just a double edged sword, and it's sickening to me.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## dale (Oct 20, 2016)

Ptolemy said:


> While everyone believes in different things, afterlives, reincarnation, a high purpose, Gods, God, no God. It really shouldn't matter about the "hilarity" or "manipulation" of media, people have the right to believe in whatever they choose. If you believe in an afterlife then be my guess choose to believe in an afterlife. As a person you shouldn't just call someone a "dimwit" for persuing a belief of theirs, no matter if they are athiest, Muslim, Christan, Janist, Buddhist, polytheistic.
> 
> I as a basic human being wouldn't define someone based on their beliefs, now I don't want to start a religious argument on this story because Aquarius has spent some time creating this, but I will say the way you label someone as being "manipulated" and dimwitted for not believing in what your perceive is just ethically unjust. What if someone said that your belief in the afterlife was dimwitted, or you were being manipulated by the Holy Bible? How would that make you feel for someone to degrade you as a person not because of your personality, not because of how you act, not because of how you treat them, but on what you believe in. It's just a double edged sword, and it's sickening to me.


people CONSTANTLY say belief in an afterlife...belief in god....etc, is dimwittted. i'm used  to it. it's
why i have no problem with how i worded what  i just did. would you like to know how many times
i've read forum members  here degrade theists and theism? so i don't feel bad saying what i did. i mean,
2 forum members have already came on this thread and degraded aquaruis's  beliefs...yet you wanna 
single ME out? wtf?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 20, 2016)

Uh, hi (raises hand)

Just another one of those friendly reminders that we do have a no debate policy here. Let's not go off insulting each other regardless of belief, cool?


----------



## escorial (Oct 20, 2016)

What Happens When Someone Dies?

People find in themselves the strength to carry on........


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 20, 2016)

dale said:


> people CONSTANTLY say belief in an afterlife...belief in god....etc, is dimwittted. i'm used  to it. it's
> why i have no problem with how i worded what  i just did. would you like to know how many times
> i've read forum members  here degrade theists and theism? so i don't feel bad saying what i did. i mean,
> 2 forum members have already came on this thread and degraded aquaruis's  beliefs...yet you wanna
> single ME out? wtf?



Why would you stoop to their level then? Even if "atheists" say that the belief in the afterlife is "dim witted" why do you chose to be one of the mass voice that calls atheists dimwitts?

I already pointed out how it was pretty hypocritical to base your perception of a person based on belief, that the "afterlife is the only option there for I am on a moral high ground" instead of having an open mind. Either athiest, thieist, polytheist, I don't care, simply a human being shouldn't stoop to the level many others have. I really don't want to start a fight on Aquarius' thread, as I've already said, but again instead of taking the high ground and saying that the comment was kind of one sided and close minded, you say that I'm singling you out. 

Contrary to what you might think, I'm not against your belief, I have nothing against theism, I'm against your behavior on the subject, that's why I commented on it, I'm not singling you out. Again I don't care if you believe in an afterlife, you have the right to, but you just don't go on someone's work that they put 1.5 fourm pages in and start spouting on how other humans are less than others based on beliefs. If someone acts like a dimwit, then sure call them that, but when they simply differ on beliefs, don't call it hilarious, dimwitted and manipulation just because they don't believe in what you believe in. It's again ethically unjust.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 20, 2016)

(sigh) Now I have to go red on you guys.

Debating on the forum is verboten, okay? We're not going to get into a tit for tat on who is more insulting. It isn't fair to the OP, and it is against forum policy. If this thread gets out of control, I will be forced to close it temporarily. Don't make me have to do that. Thank you.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2016)

mmm. Carry on, Aquarius.


----------



## Ptolemy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yep, you do your thing Aquarius


----------



## escorial (Oct 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> mmm. Carry on, Aquarius.



never seen that one kev... luff the carry on movies.....have you got a link..


----------



## Nellie (Oct 20, 2016)

Aquarius,

After reading all of your posts, I do agree with one thing you said, "life is an illusion". I even wrote a poem once with the same title. 

There have been too many astrologists in the past who've claimed they know what will happen when someone dies. With All Saints Day coming, will they know? Should we be scared of those "saints"? And who is this "White Eagle" group? 

The simple answer is, when someone dies, they're dead physically. Maybe their spirit lives on.


----------



## ppsage (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't think it's safe to generalize, when so little information is available. Could just as provably be something different for everybody.


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 21, 2016)

*Past, Present And Future
*



​ 
Someone asked me the other day whether I believe that our subconscious can know the future in the same way as it may reveal the past to us – in meditation, if this is desirable for our present stage of development. I do not think it would be good for us to know too much of either the future or the past. In my view, the veil of consciousness is there for our protection. If we had to live with the conscious memories of everything that ever happened to us – not in one lifetime or maybe two or three, but thousands – if we knew all the things we once were capable of doing, we would find it impossible to live with ourselves. I believe that we are here at this particular time, so that we may re-learn to trust the goodness of life and that it will forever lead us to where we need to move next for our highest good and greatest joy. 

To my mind, we are not meant to know the future, for if we did it would be available and easily accessible to us, which it is not – undoubtedly for wise reasons. And I for one am glad about this. What would happen to the thrill and excitement of the explorations that are always waiting for us, to lead us onwards and upwards on the spiritual mountain with ever more new discoveries? What would be the point of knowing their outcome in advance? That’s why I am no friend of using astrology as a tool for predicting the future. I am satisfied with familiarising myself with the energies that are at our disposal at any given time, personally and collectively, and the general trends they bring with it. This to me is helpful when it comes to paddling the canoe of my life on the great river of all life, steering it through the rapids and down the waterfalls. 

In this way astrology is useful for assisting us with the process of learning how to work in harmony with the Universal energies, instead of struggling against them, the way our race has been doing for far too long. Being aware of the Big Picture and knowing the broadest of outlines of humankind’s future is enough for me and I look forward with the keenest of interest to what lies ahead for all of us and also for me individually, and how everything will unfold. But while we are here, let us focus on helping Mother Earth in any way we can with her evolution. It needs to be born in mind that many small people, in many small places, doing many small things can change our world. In my view, the best contribution anyone can make is by living modestly, refusing to over-consume and recycling whenever possible. This has to be done freely and willingly and not because someone – no matter who – says that’s what we should or ought to do. The only spiritually valid way of deciding for any course of action at any given time is when our inner guidance tells us that something is right for us now. In this particular case that the way we are living is out of love and respect for our planet. 

Doing all we can to assist the Earth and living as a good example for those around us is one of the main reasons for finding ourselves in this life. Don’t you think she has had to put up far too long with our race and the suffering we too once must have inflicted upon her and all her kingdoms – the way so many are doing to this day because they have not yet woken up to their true nature and the purpose and meaning of their earthly existence?

Every cell and atom of our physical body is filled with the consciousness its indwelling spirit and soul have reached at any given moment. At the end of each lifetime our physical body stays on the Earth plane, while the essence of our being moves on into the world of light, our true home. The consciousness contained in the cells and atoms of the vehicle of the lifetime just finished, once such a vital part of our being, are part of the Earth. They belong to her and stay with her, independent of whether our mortal remains were disposed of by burial, cremation or at sea. 

Expressed in the simplest of terms darkness is not knowing God’s true nature and our own, and the purpose and meaning of our existence. Being aware of these things is light. Therefore, in our peace prayers let us ask for the light of God’s sacred wisdom and truth to fill not only our own hearts and souls but also of everybody else who shares this world with us. We pray that love, light and healing may enter all life, so that together we may progress on our pathway up the spiritual mountain. So far most advancements of our world have resulted from conflicting views, opinions and interests and the suffering caused by them. With ever more of God’s wisdom and truth entering human consciousness, we hope that growth will eventually also be achievable through peace movements. 

In spite of all our peace efforts there may sometimes be no other way of resolving one of the conflicts in our outer world than through the use of weapons. Even if this is the case, things can only happen because the resulting events represent an essential part of the lessons required by some of our younger, less experienced siblings in the human family of life. Therefore, such courses of action too are God’s will, and there is a great need for praying that the light of Divine wisdom should fill the hearts and souls of all those involved. There is never any reason for losing our faith and trust in our Creator’s great plan of life, whose wisdom and love at all times blesses every one of us. May His/Her love shine ever more brightly in all human hearts and souls, until everyone’s whole being is filled with it to such an extent that our hands can do nothing but work with love, our hearts beat with it, our mouths utter nothing but its sounds and all eyes, the mirrors of our souls, radiantly glow with it. 

Life is a journey and not a destination. Make an effort to savour it, every single step of the way, for even if our present lifetime should last one hundred years, it will be but a small stopping point on our evolutionary pathway back home into the oneness with God and all life. Being fully and consciously here in the moment to my mind is far more important than peering into the past or the future. Every second of our existence – wherever we may be spending it – is a moment in Eternity and precious beyond compare. Although I still have difficulties living the way John Denver’s song suggests, I share the feelings it expresses that this is how all of us would be well advised to live:

*Sweet Surrender*
Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

And I don’t know what the future is holding in store,
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me,
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender,
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver  

Recommended Listening:
​


[*=center]‘Sweet Surrender’ 
 
Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’ 
[*=center]‘About Time’ 
[*=center]‘The Wolf As Animal Totem’ 
 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *
​


----------



## dither (Oct 21, 2016)

Nellie said:


> Aquarius,
> 
> After reading all of your posts, I do agree with one thing you said, "life is an illusion". I even wrote a poem once with the same title.
> 
> ...



I'd go along this and  i truly believe that death IS final, i sincerely hope so. No way am i coming back.

Living memory through others, yes of course.


----------



## dither (Oct 21, 2016)

dale said:


> the joke of it all is? the atheists who believe in evolution believe the fairy tale that all life is regenerated stardust.
> this in itself is belief in an "afterlife".


_
I _​don't.


----------



## dither (Oct 21, 2016)

mrmustard615 said:


> Uh, hi (raises hand)
> 
> Just another one of those friendly reminders that we do have a no debate policy here. Let's not go off insulting each other regardless of belief, cool?



Absolutely 615.

What people need to take on board is that no matter how absurd a person's belief or faith may or may not seem, it _is _their belief.

Respect eh guys?


----------



## JustRob (Oct 21, 2016)

An interesting thread although too wordy for me to follow in detail, so I just picked up on some of the statements. In the speculation on my website about how I came to write my novel I did at one point flippantly suggest that perhaps angels make people in the snow, a reference to a central science fiction concept mentioned in the story. This was in fact a serious observation about how a timeless coherent entity in phase space might project its image onto a particular decoherent timeline which we perceive as our reality. That is a horrible mangling of quantum theory terminology, but then that isn't a subject that I know at all well. However, I can well imagine that some might see this entity as being a soul, or even in its more complete form an angel, the two being related, I suspect. Given that the entity is timeless it would explain how I seemed to base my novel on things that I didn't yet know, or to put it another way, as already mentioned in this thread ...






​That sentiment seems to tally with my suspicion that the human mind isn't tied to time as rigorously as some believe. Quantum neuroscience is currently in its infancy so, as nobody knows exactly where what we are now learning about this quantum world will lead us, perhaps it is too early for us to be sceptical about any of this. One big problem is that those who pursue the experiential side of such phenomena tend to use very different terminology from those perceiving them from a technical viewpoint. Hence we laymen flounder between the two and are equally mystified by both. Maybe one day someone will be perceptive enough to start to build a linguistic bridge between them.

So, I am not in my old age contemplating any new age path, but nevertheless it seems to me that some things in our present day over-simplified conventional perception of reality don't entirely add up. Only this morning, before I even saw this thread, it occurred to me that I have probably never had a truly original thought, but that those apparent creative moments were simply recollections of things that would eventually become clear to me, like that strange novel that I never intended to write. Maybe I am finally learning how to remember.

Oh, by the way, my answer to the title question is in my as yet unfinished trilogy, but then maybe I was never intended to write it for others, only realise it myself.


----------



## dale (Oct 21, 2016)

JustRob said:


> I did at one point flippantly suggest that perhaps angels make people in the snow



lol. i love it.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm not kidding about mentioning the "cosmic snowfield" in my novel. Here's the passage, which describes something eerily similar to the sentiment in that picture about what the soul already knows.



> Adrian sighed and said, ‘You’re going to have to bear with me while I lead you into it. Imagine you’re a hiker walking across a barren landscape of snow. You stop to rest and put down your rucksack for a moment. Then you pick it up and sling it over one shoulder to carry on. The uneven weight causes you to walk in a big circle, but even so a much smaller one than the one you were inevitably walking in anyway. Eventually you find tracks heading the same way as yours, so you follow in the same footsteps until you reach a point where they meet more tracks, That’s when you see the mark made in the snow by your rucksack when you put it down and realise what you’ve been doing. Yesterday you did just that, went round in a circle twice. The first time you forgot what happened and the second time you remembered.’



The question addressed on my website is whether my mind went around the same circle in time twice to write the novel, but I only remember the second time as a reality. However, such things can only be resolved in the universe within which the mind dwells, not what we see as physical reality, so any debates about it are likely to be endless and themselves go in circles. That doesn't mean that every man is an island though. As Olivia Newton-John sang "Let's get metaphysical." No, hang on. That was another John entirely.



> No man is an island,
> Entire of itself,
> Every man is a piece of the continent,
> A part of the main.
> ...



Perhaps that answers the original question, but where are this continent and sea, or even that snow?


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 23, 2016)

Here is some advice from the Mexican poet, A. Nervo: ‘About sublime and essential things do not talk to all, but seek the level of those you converse with, so as not to humble or distress anyone. When with the frivolous, be as frivolous as they are, gently dropping a petal from the flower of your dreams into their cup of frivolity. If they are not ready for it, be on your way smilingly, because you know that they will come to what you have found in their own time. Should someone pick up your petal, examine it and inhale its fragrance, carefully and discreetly allow them a few more glimpses of what grows in your magic inner garden. Tell them of the invisible Divinity that surrounds and penetrates everything. Maybe thoughts and feelings of love will enter their minds, to act as a key and an ‘open Sesame’ of the door to the only true freedom there is for humankind: spiritual freedom!’ 

From ‘The Eternal Light’

‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 13, 2017)

The following is the essence of a White Eagle quote from the Lodge’s calendar September 2012: ‘Before there can be any kind of new building and new growth, there must be a clearing of the land. There has to be a ploughing of the Earth and cleansing of the soil. The same is true for human souls. When a physical condition is finished, it has to be cleared away. But remember that nothing dies, certainly not the indwelling spirit and souls and even the physical atoms of all matter. They too merely change their form and from dead ashes there arises new life.’

From ‘How Shall We Redeem Ourselves?’

‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 29, 2017)

*The Things That Really Matter





*
​I grew up in the thirties, forties and fifties and had very practical parents. My mother, God love her and rest her soul, washed aluminium foil after she cooked in it, to prepare it for another use. She was the original recycle queen before anyone had invented a name for this kind of behaviour. My father was one of those who could put his hand to anything. Every spare moment he could find – and people worked very hard and long hours in those days, so there weren’t many of them – he used to repair things around the house or for making something. 

My parent’s marriage was good, their dreams were focused and a circle of relatives and friends lived close by. I can see the two of them now, father with a pipe in his mouth, pushing his manual lawn mower and mother with an apron round her middle, a dishcloth and a duster in her hands. People knew how to fix things in those days and everything was mended from curtain rods, radios, screen doors, ovens and their doors, to every part of clothing. Things were kept instead of thrown away.

When I think of this way of life these days it drives me crazy with all its fixing and renewing. I reached a point when I believed that wasting things meant being affluent and I felt safe in the knowledge that there would always be some more of everything. But when my mother died, I realised that sometimes there just can’t be any more. The pain of this discovery struck me very hard, but through it I learned how occasionally that which we care about most gets worn out and goes from us, never to return. That’s why these days the people, animals and things I treasure in my life, I love and care for to the best of my ability. Whenever possible, I try to fix things when they’re broken and make every effort to heal what has become sick.

This is as true for old garments, appliances and houses as it is for aging parents and grandparents, partners and other loved ones. We keep them in our lives because they deserve to be kept and we are worthy of having them around. And when we have matured spiritually, it’s good to eventually find out that some things really can be kept forever. This is because love is the law of life and the greatest power in the whole of Creation that nothing will ever be able to destroy. First in line of these things are beloved parents and partners, then siblings and other relatives, as well as friends who have moved on into the world of light. Not much needs to change in any of these relationships. Don’t take my word for it. Just find a quiet space, calm the outer mind and listen deep into your heart. You may hear the following message from them:

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is immortal. Life is an absolute and unbroken continuity and in truth there is no death. On the inner level all is one, and you always have been as much part of me as I am of you. Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I have gone through the great transformation before you. If that’s what we both wish, our relationship can remain the same it always was. Between you and me life can continue to be everything it has always meant to us. 

‘My departure from the physical plane was no accident. It was meant to happen exactly when it did. For your sake – not mine – make an effort to accept this, the way I have done. And don’t believe anyone who tries to tell you that because I am out of your sight, I should also be out of your mind. That can only happen, if you want it to be this way. But if you still yearn for me, the way I long for you, the death of my physical body is going to present us with many opportunities for coming closer to each other than it was ever possible in earthly life.’

The rest of this message you can find in 
‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’

From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 9, 2017)

*Heavenly Breezes





*
​ 
The following is the essence of the Monday Thought 23.05.2016 from the White Eagle group of spirit guides: ‘A woman once came to us and said: ‘It’s all very well what you are saying about our loved ones in the world of light, but I do not want to perceive my dear departed husband in some kind of spirit robes. I shall only be happy when I can see him once more in his tweeds wielding a golf club.’ We, your guides from the spirit world, understand her point of view. Do not think of us as unsympathetic, but if you lift your eyes above earthly things like tweeds and golf clubs, you will be able see all your loved ones in the shining robes they are wearing now.

‘What you will be seeing is their spirit and that is the part of them you have always loved, even though at times their behaviour towards you left much to be desired. The spirit is everybody’s eternal and lovable part, not merely of your nearest and dearest. It’s the aspect of human nature that unfortunately all too frequently remains hidden behind the façade of the small earthly self’s character traces. During the early stages of everyone’s earthly education this part has to remain invisible. None of you was ever born an Angel. In all human beings the higher angelic or rather Christ nature can only begin to grow and evolve with the passing of time.  

‘Whenever you perceive the presence of someone’s spirit self, you may feel their touch like a gentle heavenly breeze on your face, hands or arms. You could then be tempted to brush it away and push to one side the feelings this evokes in you, thinking to yourself: ‘Here we go, it’s my imagination working overtime again.’ Don’t be too sure that this is the case, yet remain wise and balanced. Be open and receptive to the heavenly breezes and the light that is the white garment. You too will be wearing it in the fullness of time when you have joined your loved ones on the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates your world from ours. The light and the breeze are part of the gentle touch and the comforting sweet music of the Heavens, the higher levels of life.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 21, 2017)

_*The Power Of Love And Thought
*_
_*




*_
​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  the StarLink January 2012: ‘Many in your world to this day believe that  life stops when you leave your physical body behind, although in truth  it is eternal and constantly moving forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral and there is no death. Your loved ones are not dead  and they have not gone from you. They have merely moved to another  dimension of life on its inner level, where all is one. In spirit there  can be no separation between anything and because of this your loved  ones are always with you.

‘The most important part of every human being is spirit and belongs to God. On the inner level of life in the realms of spirit all is one. There is no separation between anything and no-one ever leaves anybody and death is unknown. God, the Great Father/Mother of all life, totally and unconditionally loves each and every one of you in your world without exception, just as much as everything else that exists in the whole of Creation. All of it has been created and is constantly maintained and supported by the power of the thoughts of our all-loving and all-giving Creator. 

‘Love and thought are the two most powerful forces everywhere. Through  them you can contact your loved ones at any time in quiet reflections  and meditations. This is how you can find out for yourself that your  loved ones are alive and well in our world, and that nothing can destroy  a bond of love once it has been created between people, or animals for  that matter.’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 26, 2017)

_*Fear
*_
​ _*



*_

What do we have to fear? Nothing!
Whom do we have to fear? No-one!
Do you know why?
Consciously becoming one again with our Highest Self,
Gives us three great privileges:
Omnipotence and practising it safely in the knowledge 
That true Power is with God alone,
And that this God, the living God within, will always
Show us where and how to do so.
This makes us feel intoxicated without needing any wine.
And because we have come home into the awareness 
That we are eternal beings of light and immortal,
There no longer is any death for us, 
Merely transformations
From one life-state into another.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading: 
•    ‘There Is No Death’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’

* * *
​


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 26, 2017)

Humankind is an amazing species, we have gone to the moon, written great works of literature and yet have to find a cure for snoring.


----------



## CanadaJay (Apr 26, 2017)

Very! But less amazing if a god or gods made it so. There's some good poetry up there but I'll admit it - most of the philosophy seems nonsensical to me.


----------



## escorial (Apr 27, 2017)

bazz cargo said:


> Humankind is an amazing species, we have gone to the moon, written great works of literature and yet have to find a cure for snoring.



Use crack...No need for sleep


----------



## CanadaJay (Apr 27, 2017)

Rob Ford would definitely approve.


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 27, 2017)

bazz cargo said:


> Humankind is an amazing species, we have gone to the moon, written great works of literature and yet have to find a cure for snoring.



How about separate bedrooms?


----------



## Aquarius (May 23, 2017)

_*Eternal And True
*_
_*




*_
​ The following is the essence of a  teaching of the White Eagle group of guides from ‘The Gentle Brother’  Stella Polaris December 2015 / January 2016: ‘Train yourself to look  beyond the end of your nose, away from the darkness of Earth life into  the light of higher and highest realities. Focus on the things that are  eternal and true, for they have been given to you to help you on your  evolutionary journey. Maybe your present lifetime is a rosy passage and  you are wafted along on wings of love or the opposite is true for you.

‘Of whatever nature your experiences are, never forget that through them  we, the wise ones in charge of you in the world of light, are slowly  but surely guiding each one of you and your whole world along an eternal  evolutionary pathway of progress. On this road you are gradually  becoming ever more aware of the perfect outworking of God’s great plan  of life and Universal laws. Through this your consciousness is  constantly expanding and your earthly self is growing in wisdom and  understanding. ‘Ear hath not heard nor eyes seen’ the wonders of the  heavenly state, to which all of you are moving.

‘The further you travel along this road, the more you can see for  yourself that in truth there is no death, only a change of the  dimensions you live in. As your inner eyes open, your vision opens to  what kind of spiritual growth lies ahead and the beautiful conditions  you are going to take part in. Refuse to look on the dark side of  anything and never forget that whatever appears to earthly perceptions  as a tragedy or disaster is part of the unfolding of God’s perfect plan.  You can be sure that through the things that are happening in your  world, behind the scenes on the higher and highest levels of life, God’s  wise and loving power is bringing ever more beauty, kindness and  goodness into your world. Divine wisdom creates light out of darkness  and makes knowledge and wisdom grow from ignorance.

‘Through your younger and less evolved siblings, who are still in the  process of getting to know the lower aspects of their nature, the  Universal power shows the older and more highly evolved ones in your  midst the senselessness and futility of all kinds of aggression and  warmongering. This is teaching you the value and preciousness of human  life and of peace.

‘And now open yourselves to the holy blessings of God, the Father/Mother  and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ.  Like incense from a communion table may our prayers of thanksgivings  rise to the Heavens, the highest levels of life.’


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The True Cause Of All Disasters’
•    ‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 23, 2017)

*From 'The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World'
*
_*The Purpose Of Individuality
*_






​Never  forget that as My children you are young Gods in the making. Created in  My image, each one of you in their own right is a very special,  precious and unique being, who has been granted the gift of another  lifetime to enable you to do your share of bringing a new Earth into  being and of launching the religion of the Aquarian Age. For this  purpose you have been equipped with an earthly mind and, My  super-conscious faculties. Although to this day the latter exists only  in seed form in many of you, it is there nonetheless. To become helpful  to you instead of a hindrance, you need to take possession of every part  of your being. Your masculine and feminine nature, as well as the mind  of your lower and higher nature, which is part of My  super-consciousness, are all in need of being trained and mastered by  you. It is your task to teach them to work together as peacefully and  harmoniously as they do in Me.

All human souls are created so  that in the fullness of time they will evolve into shining lights, each  one a Star and a Sun, a Christed one in their own right who has a high  and holy destiny to fulfil on the higher and eventually highest levels  of life. In My ever growing and evolving Creation new worlds and  Universes will eventually be waiting to be brought into being – by none  other than you. Don’t let the prospect of this frighten you and do not  worry that you may not know how to go about such a formidable task. You  will always be walking hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of you  and Me, the same as you are doing now. You will forever be guided,  protected and utterly safe. The only difference between your present  state and that of the future will be that you are going be more  consciously aware of our presence.

Taking part in Earth life is  necessary and therefore compulsory for the education of all human  spirits and souls. To help you become aware that you are individual  beings, every lifetime in physicality provides you with a new physical  body of your own. Each one of them provides you with another step  forward on the journey of discovering the self and individuality. With  the passing of time this has created an illusion that you are separate  and detached from each other and from the rest of life. Nothing could be  further from the truth, as on the inner level of life you have always  remained one with each other and also with Me. When you come to realise  that the impression of separateness exists on the Earth plane only, yet  another one of your false convictions can be discarded.
For  all of you there eventually comes the moment when your small earthly  self is ready to surrender itself unto Me, your Highest or Christ Self.  Let no-one run away with the idea that this means sinking into a vast  ocean of spirit and dissolving into nothingness. If anything, quite the  opposite is true. Your individuality will never be absorbed into  anything. Yet, before it can freely and willingly be submitted to Me, it  has to expand sufficiently and grow. This continues until finally,  instead of merely being a small earthly creature, you have become like  Me, namely someone who is consciously aware once again of their oneness  with all life and Me.

You will always be you and you will never  fade into nothingness, as on the evolutionary spiral of life you are  relentlessly moving upwards and onwards in keeping with the cycles you  are involved in, until you finally reach and have grown into one with  the awareness and consciousness of the Great Whole, known to you as God –  Me. Your spirit is pure consciousness, a spark of Me who will forever  be one with Me. In your earthly existence you remain unconscious of this  for a long time, but eventually you re-awaken into the awareness of  your true nature and oneness with Me and all life.
The  illusion of separateness has been an essential part of your development  of becoming aware of your individuality and of the fact that each one  of you is a being in its own right. Every time you leave Earth life,  with the shedding of your physical body this misapprehension goes from  you. But even in the world of light, your true home, you are still  clothed in your astral body. It is yet another vestment your spirit  wears until you have matured sufficiently to leave that one behind, too.

The  mystical teachings of all ages set out a code of conduct that you, as  aspiring healers and lightworkers, follow intuitively. For you it is no  longer a question of I have to be good and I have to love others. In the  process of finding illumination you begin to spontaneously express your  true nature and show love, kindness and gentleness, not only to other  people but to the whole of Creation. You are aware that for evolutionary  purposes it was necessary that in their early stages the religions of  your world had to follow many different paths. As you know and respect  that every human soul has its own predestined pathway to walk and  discoveries to make, you refuse to force your way of thinking and mode  of travelling upon anyone else.

Although you are aware that in  truth there is only one religion, you appreciate that many of your  siblings on the Earth plane are still ignorant of this fact. Yet, as a  true child of Mine you respect everybody’s freedom of thought and the  right to make their own decisions about what they can and cannot  believe. Meanwhile rest safely in the knowledge that in the end every  one of your siblings in the human family of life is destined to  reconnect with Me. When the time is right, they too will discover that  the only true, lasting and eternal religion is the one of the heart, and  that this is the kind of faith that re-unites all human souls with Me,  your Creator, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, and  through Me with the whole of Creation.

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 24, 2017)

_*The Fear Of Annihilation
*_






​ There  is no doubt in my mind that humankind’s worst fear by far is that of  annihilation and non-existence, of being snuffed out like a candle when  in fact we are  moving into the world of light, our true home, and  merely leaving our physical bodies behind. In the early stages of our  earthly education, as young and inexperienced souls, we have no choice  but to believe the teachings of the religions, specifically created for  this purpose, to convince us with the greatest air of authority that  life is a one-off thing. As a result, we move through it nurturing the  belief in our bosom that we can please ourselves, do what we like and  get away with just about anything, if need be murder – in some cases  quite literally.

For as long as we are convinced that a bullet  through our head or a cyanide capsule in our mouth will wipe us out or  snuff us out like a candle, we are quite capable of killing and maiming,  massacring and taking hostages, torturing and maltreating anyone who  treats us badly. Maybe they do not share what we think of as true, holy  and sacred, possibly make fun of it. Or maybe it’s someone who simply  gets in the way what we perceive as our progress or we just don’t like  them. We may even hope to deserve a special place in Heaven for our  behaviour or go straight to paradise as a reward for our ‘heroic’ deeds.

That  is an exceedingly far cry from what really happens. At the moment of  physical death when we leave our earthly identity with its physical body  behind, we once again become aware of our true nature as spirit and  soul and return to the world of spirit, our true home. That’s where all  of us go, for the simple reason that there isn’t anywhere else. The  awareness of being spirit and soul reminds us that the Divine presence  never leaves us and that because of this at all times we stand before  our Creator, each one of us on their own. This is not like a standing or  kneeling in front of some kind of throne, the way the God was presented  to us in previous ages.

Let us not blame the religions that  taught false beliefs like this one. They too were necessary so that we  should get to know the lower and lowest characteristics of our earthly  nature. Poor humankind! In our ignorance of the things that truly matter  in life, like the knowledge of our immortality and the Cosmic laws, our  Creator’s laws, as young souls we march through life and accumulate  ever more negative Karma, blissfully unaware that the bill will  eventually be presented to us for every one of our misdeeds.

Ignorance  of the existence of the Universal laws could never protect anyone  against having to live with them and the need for harvesting the bitter  fruits as the consequence of the seeds we once sowed with every one of  our thoughts, words and actions. Every bit of suffering that has been  caused to any form of life has to be made good and redeemed by us, at  some stage during our evolutionary journey through life. And each time  we have left the physical reality of Earth life behind and returned into  the world of spirit, our true home, there does come a day of judgement.  To our astonishment, however, it isn’t at all like what we were taught  by the churches we left behind.

In our other world we stand, hand  in hand with the wise ones in charge of us, before ourselves and take a  good look at everything that happened in the lifetime we just left  behind and in others before it, if this one is not our first encounter  with Earth life. Suddenly we understand why Shakespeare wrote in ‘As You  Like It’:

_This wide and Universal theatre_
_ Presents more woeful pageants than the scene, wherein we play.
All the world’s a stage, and all the men and women merely players;
They have their exits and their entrances,
And one person, in their time, plays many parts.
_​To  help us gain a better understanding of the purpose and meaning of our  earthly existence and so that we should get at least an inkling of the  complexities that are hidden behind it, throughout the ages God’s Divine  wisdom and truth has been presented to humankind in many and varied  forms. It has constantly flown through and worked  with all manner of  channels. Shakespeare was one of them. Do you find it as astonishing as I  do how long it sometimes takes until the meaning of some of the wisdom  that was given to our world in this manner actually comes clear?

How  much longer will it take until finally all of us are aware of what the  concepts of God and the Universe truly mean? One cannot help wondering   what will emerge, as everybody’s understanding of them is going to be at  least slightly different from anyone else’s. Our relationship with the  Divine is a highly personal and intimate one and because God is as much  part of us as we are part of God, our perception of it depends on the  relationship we have thus far been able to establish with this part of  ourselves. The task of every soul on the Earth plane is to search for  their own philosophy of life that is based on their understanding of the  meaning and purpose of their own being and that of all life. To my  mind, this can only be found by making an effort at peering behind the  curtains of Earth life and into its spiritual background, especially  through its most profound experiences of birth and death.

A great  abundance of fears, superstitions, false beliefs and illusions to this  day exists in our world.  The spiritual knowledge that for some time has  been flowing ever more powerfully into our individual and collective  consciousness is doing its best to help us cleanse our consciousness of  these things. This process will continue until every last shred of them  has gone for good. The general awareness of humankind’s true nature and  destiny is increasing all the time. Ever more of us are becoming aware  that the purpose of all existence in matter is evolution and that the  essence of our being is spirit and soul. Because they are immortal and  cannot die, there is no death, only transformation into other states of  life. With this knowledge, even the fear of death, the worst one of all,  is saying goodbye to our world.
_*Nothing To Fear*_
What do we have to fear? Nothing!
Whom do we have to fear? No-one!
Do you know why?
Consciously becoming one again with our Highest Self,
Gives us three great privileges:
Omnipotence and practising it safely in the knowledge
That true Power is with God alone,
And that this God, the living God within, will always
Show us where and how to do so.
This makes us feel intoxicated without needing any wine.
And because we have come home into the awareness
That we are eternal beings of light and immortal,
There is no longer is any death for us,
Merely transformations
From one life-state into another.

St. Francis of Assisi
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘There Is No Death’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 25, 2017)

_*The Fear Of Losing Our Identity
*_

_*




*_
​At the time of writing this, the book  ‘Hanna’s Daughters’ by Marianne Frederiksson came my way. I warmly  recommend this moving, thought-provoking and insightful book. It deals  with the psychology of human relationships, especially between mothers  and daughters, as well as the men in their lives. There was one passage  in this book that struck a deep chord in me because of its relevance to  my own memories of the war. On one occasion, the author speaks through  one of the women in her tale. Born in the same year as myself, she was  by that time in her sixties: ‘The war was even more remarkable. I’ve  never thought about how it left its mark on my childhood, how much of my  fear has its origins there. And yet I remember the German pilot burning  in the air above us, and father coming and going, in uniform and  talking about evil.’

The story is set in Sweden, one of the  few European countries that managed to remain neutral during the Second  World War. Through the mother of the above mentioned child, the author  earlier describes how the people around her and she herself cowered like  frightened rabbits, while their country was clinging onto its fragile  neutrality. Although the mother carefully tried to protect her child  against the influences of the war, one day when the little girl was  three, they chanced to be outside when close to them a blazing German  plane dropped from the sky. To her greatest chagrin, she could not  shield her child against catching a glimpse of how the pilot was burnt  alive.

To my mind, nothing could explain better  than these words how wars affect us all through our collective  consciousness and the soul of our world. Because on this level of life  we are all one, we feel everybody else’s suffering and fears and they  feel ours. So much of this has by now accumulated in every individual  consciousness, as well as that of our world, that it is hardly  surprising that many types of cancer are becoming ever more rampant. As  mentioned earlier, I believe that the roots of this disease reach down  into the deepest layers of our soul memories.  That is why, to my mind,  medications of the chemical kind will never enable us to find genuine  cures; they can only come from the patient’s individual psyche and that  of the collective. How heart-warming it is to witness that by now many  are seeking alternative approaches!

As mentioned before, deep-seated and  intense fears when left unattended for a long time can do nothing but  eventually manifest themselves as illnesses in our outer vehicles. They  are invariably a cry for help from the soul in its attempts at  communicating with us. Release from our anxieties and healing of the  damage they cause can in my view only come through renewing our inner  connection with our Highest or God Self. When we rediscover our true  nature and our spiritual roots, our soul finds peace and our whole being  restores itself and heals. Over time, this also slowly starts to  express itself in our physical bodies.Whenever something is too frightening and  traumatic for us to release from our subconscious during waking times,  including in meditative states, the Universe rescues us in many ways. As  a means of helping us let go of such things we are then given in  dreamtime a symbolism that we can interpret and understand. For example,  if someone has a nightmare of losing their identity, especially if this  is a recurring dream, it is highly unlikely that dreams of this nature  are meant to be premonitions and a taste of things to come. 

I believe that our Highest Self merely  uses them as symbolisms. In its infinite wisdom it appreciates that this  is the only safe way that the earthly self can shed some of its most  fundamental fears, which at present may be stopping its soul from making  the progress that could otherwise be achieved. Should any of our fears  by now be so deeply embedded in our subconscious that they cannot be  reached any other way, all is by no means lost. With great love and  compassion the Universe knows our difficulties and helps us move forward  in dreamtime.

The final destiny of every human being is  to bring forth the characteristics of their own Christ nature and  through this evolve into a Christ Star, each in their own right. This  happens without loss of our identity and individuality. Unaware of this,  during the early stages of our earthly development the small self’s  fear of losing them is even greater than the one of death. That is the  reason why in the course of many lifetimes we are so terrified of death.  It takes a long time until we realise that in truth nobody ever loses  their uniqueness and identity, not even when we find out way back home  into the conscious awareness of our oneness with God. 

That’s what the whole process of individuation has been about. This  means that even when you and I have reached the highest level of  consciousness, you will still be you and I shall continue to be me.  Because we are sparks of the Divine, like God we are immortal and  eternal beings of light, and the fear of death is no longer required.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•  ‘You Are Special’


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 28, 2017)

_*Overcoming Our Fear Of The Unknown*_

_*




*_​Our spirit guides are frequently telling  us that we should overcome our fears, especially the one of the unknown  and of death. With all due respect, that is very well for them to say,  but how shall we go about it? In my mind’s eye, I can see my guide smile  and with my inner ear I hear a kind and gentle voice saying: ‘That’s  for you to work out, dear child of the Earth. It is not our task to  carry your cross for you. No-one can do that. You too should not try to  take on anyone else’s who is suffering, as that would prevent them from  learning the lessons which they themselves have chosen for their present  lifetime, long before entering into it. Our task is to guide and  support you, and you can – nay, should – all help each other. But,  everybody has to work their way through their fears alone, because  before God you stand alone and each has to find their own way back home  into the state of loving and fully trusting your Creator again.’

To me, the most vital step on the road of overcoming our fears is  becoming aware that all of them were once built into our consciousness  for good and wise reasons. The ability to fear was initially given to us  to protect us whenever the desire overcame us to conquer our world and  that on our own. Fear of the unknown made us stick to our home-patch and  attend to the work in hand. This fear has now outlived its usefulness  and by focussing our attention increasingly on wanting to learn in the  school of earthly life in order to evolve into an ever more perfect,  i.e. whole being, who will then be allowed to move forwards and upwards  into exploring the higher levels of life. 

The ballast of fear-invoking false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions  of the past can be shed through welcoming the spiritual knowledge,  which the Age of Aquarius, the sign of the Divine water-bearer, for some  time has been pouring ever more forcefully into the individual and  collective consciousness of our world. However, let’s not allow  ourselves to be swamped by the great mass of information that is now  coming our way. Let’s develop our discriminatory faculties to the full  by asking God and the Angels to help us find the people, books and other  publications, workshops and seminars that are now right for us. There  are many belief systems and attractive schools of learning in our world  and each one promises to take us to the heart of truth. Yet, the only  safe way of finding it is by following the light in our own hearts and  refusing to be lured into believing that the apples on each neighbouring  tree might be riper and juicer than our own. 

The only sure guide at this stage of our development is the light of the  wise one within, our inner teacher. This is the voice of God, who  communicates with us through the world of our feelings. And that is the  only truly reliable guru in the whole of Creation, who really does know  the answer to any question we may ever care to ask. And the more we  reliably find out in this way about of God’s nature and our own and the  purpose and meaning of our existence, as well as those who have always  taken great care of us in the spirit world, the more our confidence in  God’s plan * for us and our world and the goodness of life grows. May  the descriptions we are receiving from our spirit guides about the  beauty of their world and the freedom of no longer being responsible for  the wellbeing of a physical body and hauling it around with us, show  ever more of us that our fear of the unknown and especially of death are  quite unjustified.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 3, 2017)

_*The Prophet – On Death*_​ 
​ 



​ 
​ Then Almitra said: ‘We would ask now of death.’​ And the Prophet replied: ​ ‘You can only begin to find out about the secrets of death ​ By looking for them in the heart of life itself,​ For in truth there is no death, only transformations ​ When you, time and again at the end of yet another lifetime,​ Return into another state of consciousness. ​ 
​ Birds are messenger of the world of spirit or light,​ Your true home, from where you once came ​ And to which you return at the end of every earthly lifetime.​ You have been granted the gift of another sojourn on the earthly plane,​ So that you may grow in wisdom and understanding, ​ And with the passing of time evolve into ​ A seeker of God’s wisdom and truth, a human owl. ​ 
​ On the Earth owls represent symbols of wisdom,​ But there are two types of these birds.​ In the early stages of your earthly education you are like ​ One of those who can only fly and hunt at night,​ Because their eyesight is very poor in daylight. ​ However, as you proceed on your evolutionary pathway ​ That in the end takes you back into​ The conscious awareness of your true nature and​ Your oneness with God and all life, ​ You become ever more evolved and gradually grow into​ A likeness of the second type of owl, who can see​ Equally well by day and night. ​ Because you are constantly learning something from your experiences,​ You are growing wiser all the time and eventually ​ There comes the moment when you discover that now you can​ Find what you are looking for in the darkness of the Earth,​ As well as on the other side of the veil of consciousness ​ That in the past separated your two worlds for you​ And which, for you, is now disappearing. ​ 
​ For as long as you remained trapped in the initial darkness ​ Of the dungeon of the ignorance of an earthly existence,​ And remained ensnared by the belief that this state ​ Was your only reality and that this was all there is to life,​ You could not see beyond the end  of your nose ​ And it was impossible for you to perceive​ The vast horizons of the higher and highest dimensions of life. ​ For as long as you stayed on that evolutionary level,​ You found it hard to grasp and unveil​ The mysteries of life and death, darkness and light.​ 
​ To enable you to understand the spirit of death, ​ The Divine spark in you first had to awaken,​ So that your heart could open wide unto all other aspects of life,​ Until finally you grasped that in truth​ Life and death are one, ​ The same as a river and the sea, ​ Into which it pours itself, are one.​ 
​ Your Creator deeply and permanently imprinted​ The silent knowledge of the higher and highest aspects ​ Of life, your true home, into the memories of your soul.​ From there they continue to surface in your hopes, dreams and ​ Highest aspirations, to light you the way home.​ And like a seed that is waiting beneath the snow ​ For the arrival of spring, your soul has always continued to hope,​ Waiting and dreaming of its return into that existence.​ Trust these dreams, they are the key that ​ In due course will unlock the gates of Eternity for you.​ 
​ Your fear of death can be likened to the trembling of a shepherd,​ Who stands before his King, waiting that he should lay ​ His hand upon him in honour.​ Is the shepherd not joyful beneath his trembling, ​ Although he knows that he will soon be wearing his King’s mark?​ But even so, before the event he is more mindful of his trembling ​ Than of the gift that awaits him.​ And what is ceasing to breathe the air of the Earth,​ But the freeing of your soul from this planet’s restless emotional tides, ​ So that it may rise, expand and seek God unencumbered​ By a physical body and the concerns of Earth life?​ 
​ Only when you drink from the river of the silence of​ The world of light, your soul truly sings.​ And only when you reach the top of the spiritual mountain​ You really start to climb.​ And only when your physical body has been returned ​ To the Earth, to which it belongs, ​ Will you once more know for sure ​ What your role in the great dance of life has been all along,​ As one of God’s beloved children of the Earth.​ 
​ From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931​ Lebanese/American poet ​ Edited by Aquarius​ 
​ * * *​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 5, 2017)

*I Am Free*

_





_Don’t grieve for me, because I am free,
Continuing the path our Creator designed for me.
I took the Angel’s hand when I heard its call,
Left earthly life behind and said farewell to all.

I could not stay another day
For loving and laughter, singing and play.
Unfinished tasks will have to stay that way.
I’m exchanging them for the peace 
That awaits all of us at the end of our earthly days.

Should my parting in your life leave a void,
Fill it with the memories of shared joys
Like friendship and laughter and also a kiss.
These are the things I too shall miss.

Do not burden yourself with sorrow,
But let the eternal Sun light all your tomorrows.
My life’s been full and I’ve savoured much:
Good friends, fine times and the loving touch.

And if my time with you appeared too brief,
Refuse to stretch it with weeping and grief.
On the wings of sacred God’s wisdom and truth 
Lift yourself above the boundaries of earthly life
And in your thoughts share with me
The freedom I found when 
The Angel of death set me free.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
_
* * *
_
​


----------



## escorial (Jul 5, 2017)

do you welcome/fear death....if at all...?


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 6, 2017)

escorial said:


> do you welcome/fear death....if at all...?



When the time for leaving my physical body behind comes, I shall reach out for the Angel's hand and enjoy the homecoming - I hope! :cheerful:


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 6, 2017)

_*Remember Me*_

_*



*_

_Remember me, when I have gone away,
Gone far away, into the silent land,
When you can no more hold me by the hand,
Nor I half turn to go, yet turn and stay.

Remember me, when no more, day by day,
You can tell me of our future
That you have planned.
Only remember me.
Then you will understand
That it is too late to cancel or pray.

Yet, if you should forget me for a while
And afterwards remember,
Do not grieve, for if the darkness and corruption
Leave a vestige of the thoughts that I once had,
Better by far, you should forget and smile
Than to remember and be sad._

Christina Rosetti
1830-1894
She replies from the world of light:

‘After struggling long and hard to let go of my 
Physical being and with it leaving behind 
The darkness of my earthly ignorance,
I am delighted to tell you that the world
I am living in now is the realm of spirit.
This is humankind’s true home and safe haven
After experiencing the turbulent seas of 
Earthly life’s problems and traumas,
Stresses and strains. 

‘This world is filled with light and everything 
Is of a beauty that does not compare with 
Anything on the Earth.
I am well and very much alive, 
And enjoying my life here.
When your time for joining me has come
And the Angel of Death calls for you,
Don’t be reluctant to let go.
Reach for its hand and follow without fear.
There truly is nothing to be afraid of here.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’_

* * *

_
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 7, 2017)

*Yearning For Our True Home

The Wanderer
*

_*





*_
​I come from highlands down to shore,
The valleys steam, the oceans roar.
I wander silent, joyless here:
My sigh keeps asking! ‘Where? Oh, where?’

Their Sun appears to me so cold,
Their blossoms limp, their life so old;
And what they speak of, empty fare:
I am a stranger everywhere.

Where are you, land, beloved home?
Imagined, sought, but never known!
The land, the land, whence hope does flow,
The land where all my roses grow,

Where friends shall never meet in vain,
Where all my dead shall rise again,
The land that speaks my language true:
Oh land, where are you?

I wander silent, joyless here,
My sigh keeps asking: ‘Where? Oh where?’
The spirits answer my distress:
‘Where you are not, there’s happiness.’

Georg Phillip Schmidt
Translated by Walter A. Aue
Set to music by Schubert

​ Recommended Viewing:
‘The Wanderer’
Sung by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 20, 2017)

_*What’s On The Other Side?
*_
_*




*_​ My inner guidance tells me that each  time we leave our physical bodies behind, our spirit and soul moves into  a different dimension of life that is known as the world of light. This  is humankind’s true home from which we emerge at the beginning of every  new lifetime and disappear into at the end of it. The spirit world is  an integral part of our world. It’s just that something like a veil  separates our two worlds and that creates an illusion of separateness,  although on the inner level of life all is one and there is no  separation between anything. 

In spite of knowing these things, I still have only a vague idea of what  lies on the other side of the veil and what to expect behind the  gateway that leads us out of our earthly existence home into our true  reality as spirit and soul. I trust our spirit guides when they tell us  that their world is in many ways similar to ours and that it is more  beautiful. It is also more peaceful due to the fact that everybody is  aware of their true nature and behaves accordingly. No longer being  enclosed by a physical body, it stands to reason that the spirit world  offers us much more freedom for moving about and if we so wish, we can  visit the halls of learning and study any subject that interests us. 

The Angel of Death is a group of Angels and when our time for departure  has come, one of them calls to take our spirit and soul home. These  Angels have nothing in common with the frightening images of the grim  reaper from days gone by. The countenance of these Angels is one of  kindness and compassion; their whole being radiates nothing but love.  They help us let go of the outer shell of our physical body. In earthly  life it acts like a kind of overcoat that protects the more sensitive  bodies underneath. 

Taking us by the hand of our astral body, the Angel wraps us in golden  light and transports us into the world of light. After an initial period  of healing there, the loved ones who went before us come to welcome us  to their world, which soon will be yours and mine, too. In this world  everybody is aware of their true nature as children of God and that we  contain the same dualities. Just like God and the Angels we are  androgynous, male and female are one single unit and both parts are of  equal value. Because of this the spirit world knows no gender rivalries.  

Each time we enter into the spirit world we leave behind our earthly  personality with its multitude of airs and graces, foibles and  shortcomings, ranks and degrees. This personality is picked up and  continued each time we enter into another lifetime. The memories of all  experiences of our past ones and the learning we were able to gain from  them are stored in our soul. Our strengths and weaknesses, the thinking  and behaviour patterns we have developed thus far, as well as our karmic  debts accompany us. 

From the first breath we take in each new lifetime they are affecting us  from the subconscious level of our being. But for the wise higher  reason of protecting us against ourselves, for a long time they have to  remain hidden from the view of our earthly self. If during the early  stages of our earthly education we knew what we sometimes got up to in  previous lifetimes, we would be unable to live with ourselves. With this  wise arrangement, however, our soul memories are ready and available to  us straight away to help or hinder our pathway, as the case may be. 

And because the law of life is love and evolution, each new earthly  sojourn offers many opportunities for becoming a better person and  making progress on the evolutionary spiral. We are granted the gift of  each new lifetime to transform our weaknesses into strengths, to make  good where we once sinned and in this way make amends for some of our  karmic debts. 

As soon as we are back in the spirit world, everybody is the same and  the only thing that counts is what we now are and not what we have or  have been. Everybody has but one possession and that is their spirit and  soul. The only difference between any two of them is that some are more  highly evolved than others. No-one judges us *. Stripped of everything,  we stand before ourselves and, with the help of the wise ones in charge  of us and the Akashic Records *, we assess our performances during all  earthly lifetimes thus far. 

Each time we wish to connect with someone on the Earth plane, again the  same as the Angels and our spirit guides and helpers, we can take on the  appearance of either a man or a woman that represents the role we once  played in earthly lifetimes. We can choose whatever allows people on the  material plane to recognise us and helps them to trust the truth of any  messages we wish to convey. This is also the case when we first arrive  in the spirit world and our family and friends come to greet and welcome  us. To assist us with feeling at home and settling down, for as long as  necessary they once more play the part they once had in our life.  Because we are familiar with this world from numerous previous  occasions, this does usually not take very long.

To my mind, humankind’s most urgent need is letting go of our hold on  the material world, its values and concerns. True and lasting security  can only be found by any of us in the awareness that God is as much part  of us as we are of God. The more we bring forth the highest and noblest  characteristics of our Divine nature and express them in the world  around us, the more easily the wings of the Great White Eagle can lift  us above the sadness and heaviness of earthly life into the realities of  our true home and nature, the spirit realm. The eagle in all its  manifestations is a symbol that represents the human spirit’s power to  reach beyond and free itself from its bondage with the physical world. 

The efforts of wise ones who spend every day and moment that is left of  their present earthly lifetime in this way are supported by a steadily  increasing inflow of the Divine love and fire energies. In this way,  with the passing of time, their lives are filling ever more with peace  and harmony, as well as mental, physical and spiritual wellbeing, not  only to them but also to everything they come into contact with.

Without wishing away what is left of my present earthly lifetime, I am  looking forward to no longer hauling a physical body around with me. And  knowing that the Angels brought me safely into every one of my earthly  lifetimes and took me out of them again, and that not only once but many  times, is a great comfort to me. Because it cannot have been any other  way, I trust them to be with me, to guide and protect me against all  unwanted influences, the way they have always done, wherever my  evolutionary pathway may still require me to go.

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘About Angels’
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
•    ‘The Akashic Records’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 25, 2017)

_*The Life That I Have*_

_*



*_

The life that I have, is all that I have, 
And the life that I have is yours.

The love that I have, of the life that I have,
Is yours, and yours, and yours.

A sleep I shall have, a rest I shall have.
Yet, death will be but a pause,
For the peace of my years, 
In the long green grass,
Will be yours, and yours, and yours.

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
The love that I have for the life you have given me
Is yours and yours alone.
The death I shall have on parting from this plane
Will neither be a pause nor a falling asleep.
Hand in hand with the Angel of Death
You will be sending me,
I shall go forward, without a trace of fear,
Wide awake, with open heart and mind,
Into the beauty and wonders of the spirit realm.

I bless and thank You
For allowing me to know these things.
In all Eternity my spirit and soul 
Shall sing the praises of 
Your boundless and unshakeable love.

Leo Marks
Edited by Aquarius


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 29, 2017)

*I Am Free
*
​ _





_Don’t grieve for me, because I am free,
Continuing the path our Creator designed for me.
I took the Angel’s hand when I heard its call,
Left earthly life behind and said farewell to all.

I could not stay another day
For loving and laughter, singing and play.
Unfinished tasks will have to stay that way.
I’m exchanging them for the peace 
That awaits all of us at the end of our earthly days.

Should my parting in your life leave a void,
Fill it with the memories of shared joys
Like friendship and laughter and also a kiss.
These are the things I too shall miss.

Do not burden yourself with sorrow,
But let the eternal Sun light all your tomorrows.
My life’s been full and I’ve savoured much:
Good friends, fine times and the loving touch.

And if my time with you appeared too brief,
Refuse to stretch it with weeping and grief.
On the wings of sacred God’s wisdom and truth 
Lift yourself above the boundaries of earthly life
And in your thoughts share with me
The freedom I found when 
The Angel of death set me free.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ _
* * *
_
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 6, 2017)

*Yearning For Our True Home

The Wanderer*

_*



*_

I come from highlands down to shore,
The valleys steam, the oceans roar.
I wander silent, joyless here:
My sigh keeps asking! ‘Where? Oh, where?’

Their Sun appears to me so cold,
Their blossoms limp, their life so old;
And what they speak of, empty fare:
I am a stranger everywhere.

Where are you, land, beloved home?
Imagined, sought, but never known!
The land, the land, whence hope does flow,
The land where all my roses grow,

Where friends shall never meet in vain,
Where all my dead shall rise again,
The land that speaks my language true:
Oh land, where are you?

I wander silent, joyless here,
My sigh keeps asking: ‘Where? Oh where?’
The spirits answer my distress:
‘Where you are not, there’s happiness.’


Georg Phillip Schmidt
Translated by Walter A. Aue
Set to music by Schubert


Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Homesickness Of The Soul’
•  ‘Do You Know Where You're Going To?’

Recommended Viewing:
‘The Wanderer’
Sung by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Nellie (Aug 6, 2017)

I HAVE arrived in my true and final home, just as your picture shows:



>




There certainly isn't any place more beautiful than the Rockies or the Alps. Been to both, but reside in the beautiful Colorado Rockies. One cannot get any closer to heaven than that. When I die, my ashes will be scattered throughout these mountains---"Blowing In the Wind". 
I've already lived a life of hell, so am ready to go into another world any time...........  whenever my body tells me it is time to go.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you, dear Nellie. I share your feelings entirely. 

My ashes too will be shattered to the wind, so at last I can be properly free!

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 2, 2017)

_*Just A Thought Away
*_
_*



*_

There’s a place somewhere,
Where loved ones meet
After leaving the earthly plane.
It’s not some far distant heavenly place,
But on the inner spiritual level of earthly life,
A world that is never
Further away than a thought.

It is a world of warmth and light,
Healing and love, where
Fear and anger, loneliness and pain
Are shed and left behind at the threshold.
When human spirits and souls have rested
And recuperated sufficiently from
The trauma of earthly life,
This is the place from which we eventually
Set off on yet another earthly learning quest
That helps us to grow some more
In wisdom and understanding.

Every time we have attended another round of
Earth life’s tests, trials and tribulations,
We return to this place for rest, comfort and healing.
 The ministering Angels
And many other spirit friends and helpers
Are there to attend to our needs.
Wise beyond compare,
Knowing the answers to our questions,
They accompany and advise us.

Once more we have found out
From first hand experience
That there really is no death,
And that all worlds and beings,
Including your loved ones and you,
Always have been and forever will be
Safely enfolded in the loving embrace
Of the Universal Forces.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## haribol (Sep 3, 2017)

I  do not believe in physical death for though our body disintegrates at death it does not die in essence. Our body is composed of materials, no doubt but the  materials themselves are indestructible. When  someone dies, part of him go into the water, part into the earth, part into the air and we may live in plants, that feed on  us. It is a very intricate science for which you cannot observe  in a laboratory and  is therefore not an observable phenomenon at all. It is something one has to feel and understand. If  we think along these lines there is nothing to be frightened of death. Death is only a kind of transformation or transmigration from one state to another.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 3, 2017)

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is immortal. In truth, there is no death and life consists of absolute and unbroken continuity. On its inner level all is one, and you are as much part of me as I am of you. Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I have gone through the great transformation before you. If we both so wish, our relationship can remain the same it always was between you and me, and life continues to be everything it has meant to us. My departure from the physical plane was no accident; it was meant to happen exactly when it did. For your sake – not mine – make an effort to accept this, the way I have done. And don’t believe anyone who tries to tell you that because I am out of your sight, I should also be out of your mind. That can only happen, if you so wish. But if you still want me, the death of my physical body is going to present us with many opportunities for coming closer to each other than it was ever possible, when we both still dwelled in physicality.

‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 3, 2017)

haribol said:


> I  do not believe in physical death for though our body disintegrates at death it does not die in essence. Our body is composed of materials, no doubt but the  materials themselves are indestructible. When  someone dies, part of him go into the water, part into the earth, part into the air and we may live in plants, that feed on  us. It is a very intricate science for which you cannot observe  in a laboratory and  is therefore not an observable phenomenon at all. It is something one has to feel and understand. If  we think along these lines there is nothing to be frightened of death. Death is only a kind of transformation or transmigration from one state to another.



The way I understand the matter is as follows: Mother Earth is a living and breathing organism. She is but one of the innumerable manifestations of the Great Mother and has a spirit and soul, the same as we have. During our times spent in the Earth’s environment our spirit and soul are part of hers, and they in turn are an element of the Great Spirit and Soul of all life, the Great Father/Mother.

Our earthly self, however, is all of the Earth and belongs to her, as the name implies, whereas the characteristics of our highest nature are part of our spirit and soul and purely of God. From the earliest beginnings of our presence on this planet, in the tiniest of movements these higher qualities have constantly been trying to push into the foreground of our earthly self’s consciousness. They wish to make themselves known to us, so we can bring them forth and start sharing them with those around us, and with this making our contribution towards Mother Earth becoming an ever more pleasant and beautiful place for every one of her children, in all her kingdoms.

Each time we return into the world of spirit, we leave our earthly self behind – so to speak – on the level where it belongs, the Earth, to be picked up again as soon as we re-enter this existence in a new physical body. The whole of the earthly self is imprinted in our soul memories. Its recollections are contained in the cells of our body in our next lifetime. The soul belongs to our waterbody, the world of feelings and emotions. It is highly sensitive to everything it comes into contact with, which leaves its impression in it. 

As nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted, when we hand our physical body back to the Earth, its components are recycled down to the last cell and atom. They contain the consciousness we have reached at the moment of our passing. In this way they become part of the Earth. With every small evolutionary step one of us makes, Mother Earth evolves with us. 

Even the least evolved souls upon their return into the world of spirit cannot help noticing that in truth they are spirit and soul, eternal and immortal beings of light. At last they too know that at the end of each lifetime, every one of us without exception returns to this world, our true home, to rest and recuperate from the trials and tribulations of Earth life. Having once again been released onto that level of life, the freedom we enjoy there may well feel like heavenly bliss, but Heaven itself – the final oneness with God – it is not. 

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *​


----------



## haribol (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes I agree with you. We all are one cosmic whole, and we all are organically connected by a string of something so subtle, incomprehensible which one may call God, love, divinity or crudely nature or even matter. This seeming separateness, apartness, otherness is simply an outwardly vision and in fact we are one unity and this does not stand  for humans only and even for flora and fauna. Even the rock is also part of us. Duality is an illusion and deep down all we beings and so called non-beings are organically the same essence and it demands a great amount of contemplation of us.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 3, 2017)

Every human soul carries deep within the memory of the perfect and beautiful world from which we once descended into physicality and to which one day we shall return. This is a world that knows nothing of sickness, pain, violence, crime and wars, and all life exists together in perfect harmony. From time to time the memories of this world come to haunt us in order to encourage us in our search for the same perfection, i.e. wholeness that is in our Creator. To achieve this goal the Great Spirit plants in Its children of the Earth an urge to grow and reach upwards, so that our consciousness may expand through learning something from every experience that comes our way.

From ‘All Is One In The Great Soul Of Life’
​ 
​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 9, 2017)

_*To Our Loved Ones In Spirit
*_
​ _*




*_​ So far and yet so near, our spirits entwine.
There’s no divide between your world and mine.
Time is forever, no barriers exist,
Except those created by fear and resist.

Love is the solvent that breaks down all blocks.
It is the key that undoes all locks,
So I open my heart to the Highest light
And welcome its rays by day and night.

So far and yet so near, our spirits entwine.
Be still, beloved hearts.
There really is no divide
Between your world and mine.

Jennie Blowers
Edited by Aquarius
Stella Polaris December 2008/January 2009
Magazine of the White Eagle Lodge​ 
* * *
​


----------



## escorial (Sep 9, 2017)

the lights go out were you were born....


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 16, 2017)

escorial said:


> the lights go out were you were born....



Yes, but each time a light goes from the material plane of life, its reappearance is celebrated in the spirit world.


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 16, 2017)

_*The Life That I Have
*_
​ _*



*_

The life that I have, is all that I have, 
And the life that I have is yours.

The love that I have, of the life that I have,
Is yours, and yours, and yours.

A sleep I shall have, a rest I shall have.
Yet, death will be but a pause,
For the peace of my years, 
In the long green grass,
Will be yours, and yours, and yours.

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
The love that I have for the life you have given me
Is yours and yours alone.
The death I shall have on parting from this plane
Will neither be a pause nor a falling asleep.
Hand in hand with the Angel of Death
You will be sending me,
I shall go forward, without a trace of fear,
Wide awake, with open heart and mind,
Into the beauty and wonders of the spirit realm.

I bless and thank You
For allowing me to know these things.
In all Eternity my spirit and soul 
Shall sing the praises of 
Your boundless and unshakeable love.

Leo Marks
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 28, 2017)

_*The Sailing Ship – An Allegory
*_
_*




*_
​Imagine  in your mind’s eye, if you will, a sailing ship. After a long break on  dry land it is getting ready to once again enter into the freedom of the  high seas. The ship shows great beauty and strength, as it joyfully  opens its snowy white sails and offers them to the morning breeze. You  are one of those left behind at the shore. Sadly, you watch the ship’s  departure until you can see no more of it than a speck of white cloud on  the horizon where the ocean meets the sky. A mournful voice close by  says: ‘Ah, it’s gone!’

During the coming days, you keep wondering  to yourself: ‘Where did the ship go?’ Finally, you come to the  conclusion that this does not really matter because you know that  wherever it may be now, it will be still as beautiful as it ever was,  and that its mast and hull will be just as strong as when it left your  shore. At that moment, as if in a dream, you sense a voice calling to  you from some distant shore: ‘It’s arrived safely. It’s here!’

The  death of the physical body is similar. Nothing changes, we remain the  same one we always were. Our feelings and desires remain unchanged. All  we have done is shedding our outer shell like a worn out overcoat.  Eternity is here and now and everywhere. Each moment we spend on the  Earth plane and all other worlds is an integral part of Eternity. Any  loss on our present level of life is the spirit world’s gain. On the  other side of the veil of consciousness each death in our world is  always a happy event, because one of us is reborn into the full  awareness of their true reality and is therefore coming home. We are  eternal beings of light. There is no death and we cannot die. It’s just  that from time to time we have to gather our experiences, so that we may  learn from them and grow, on different levels of life  – that’s all.

Roger Carswell
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 2, 2017)

The essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in ‘The Way to the Age of Spirit – The Lightbringer’: ‘We are telling you that there really is no death. When you have passed what in the early stages of your earthly education appears to be a great barrier, you will be able to confirm this. At first you will probably think to yourself: ‘Am I dead? I did not feel anything and I haven’t changed one bit.’ There really is no difference because all you have done is leave your physical body behind. You took it off like a garment that has outlived its usefulness, do you are no longer interested in it. That is all physical death means because you are an eternal being of light and the way you are today you will be tomorrow. The more you consciously create yourself and build atoms of light into your whole being, the more you will be able to enjoy the fruits the Great Father/Mother has prepared for you to discover on the higher and highest levels of life.’ 

From ‘Death, The Great Enemy’

‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * * 
​


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm confused about why people are sharing their writing in a thread in The Lounge, but as for my beliefs about what happens after someone dies, they are as follows: I am a Christian and I believe that after death we are either immediately brought before God to be judged and afterwards sent to either Hell, Purgatory or Heaven, or we wait in a deep sleep until Christ's return, when all humans who have ever lived will be raised and given new bodies, after which they will be judged, the righteous being allowed to live forever in The New Earth and the unrighteous being sent in the fire of hell for eternity.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 21, 2017)

‘The most powerful one of the Divine characteristics is love. It is the greatest power of all in the whole of Creation which in end is going to move the mountains of unfaith that still exist in your world and change them into even higher ranges of faith and trust. In the fullness of time it conquers all evil by absorbing its energies into its own and converting them into blessing and healing energies for all life. 

‘The same happens to you in the process of bringing forth and developing the higher aspects of your nature. The lower ones are gradually soaked into the higher ones and this continues until they have gone from you forever. This is the esoteric meaning of St John 1:29 ‘The next day he saw Jesus coming to him and said: ‘Behold, the Lamb of God who takes away the sin of the world!’ As you know by now, Jesus is a symbol of humankind’s higher nature. He could never have taken the sins of the world from anyone for the simple reason that he never existed. 

‘In the fullness of time each one of you has to evolve into a lamb of God. And that is the esoteric truth behind Isaiah 11:6 ‘In that day the wolf and the lamb will live together, and the leopard will lie down with the baby goat. The calf and the yearling will be safe with the lion, and a little child will lead them all.’ Humankind’s animal nature with all its untamed desires and urges is are the wolf, the leopard and the lion. The lamb is a symbolism for its Christ nature and the little child leading them is the Christ seed which eventually awakens in every human heart.

‘The Christ love lacks all interest in dominating others and dictating to people what they should believe or not, the way the religions of the past have been doing. Some of them are still trying to maintain this practice, but in due course they too will have to accept that spiritual knowledge evolves and grows the same as everything else in God’s Creation. This applies to all spiritual teachings that were given earlier. None of them were intended to be unchangeable and like set in concrete. Included in this is the wisdom the Angels have been presenting through us more recently and will continue to give.

From ‘The Coming Of The Lamb Of God’

With love – Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 27, 2017)

_*You And Your Loved Ones At Christmas
*_
_*





*_​‘When  you entered earthly life you were crying and everyone around you was  smiling. Your turn for smiling comes when you depart from your present  existence and the ones around you, who do not appreciate what is really  happening to you, are crying and have to wait until their time for a  better understanding of the processes of life has come. May your  spiritual awareness help you to live your life to the fullest. Isn’t it  sad that to this day so many think that life finishes with the death of  their physical body, when in truth there is no death and life is eternal  and constantly moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral?

‘Your  loved ones are not dead and they have not gone from you. In spirit  there is no separation. Contact with your loved one is always waiting  for you through the power of thought and meditation. You have to develop  within yourself the consciousness of the eternity of life. Know that  God is love and has nothing but love for you, so love God with the might  of your whole being. In the Divine consciousness there is no death.  Your loved ones are living in that love and are part of your spirit. On a  higher dimension of life your loved ones are always with you.

‘During  the Christmas period human hearts tend to yearn and ache even more than  at other times for some kind of contact with their loved ones in the  world of light. Whenever such feelings threaten to overwhelm you, take  comfort from knowing that all they have done is leave the darkness of  earthly life behind. They are not dead but alive and well in the world  of light where death does not exist. Take advantage that during the  Christmas period the power of the Christ energies are felt much more  strongly on the Earth plane than at any other time. This brings your  loved ones closer than usual and the Christ love enables them to bring  the gift of their love to your heart.

‘And now, in your  imagination picture a temple that has been constructed of the healing  rays of the Universal Christ. In its centre stands a huge Christmas tree  that is aglow with millions of lights. This evergreen tree is a symbol  of God’s unshakeable and eternal love. You can seek the shelter of this  love to meet with your loved ones and friends who have passed into the  spirit world before you, not merely at Christmas but always.‘During  your prayers and meditations in the Christmas period, when you focus  your thoughts and the feelings of your innermost heart upon the beauty  and power of the Christ Star on the Highest levels of life, you may  sense the presence of the Angels around the throne of God. Listen to  their message the way the shepherds of the Jesus legend did on the hills  of Bethlehem, a long time ago. Imagine you can hear the Angels singing:  ‘Love is born and comes to the Earth at Christmas.’

Recommended Viewing:
‘Christmas Blessings’

From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 15, 2018)

Through gaining a fresh understanding and perception of the processes of life, I hope you will be able to find out for yourself that there really is nothing to be afraid of in the realm of the spirit. For a long time something like a veil, known as the veil of consciousness, has been hiding that world from us. But this is rapidly disappearing with the help of new spiritual knowledge that for quite some time has been flowing ever more freely into our world. A good example of this is a message from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in the Lodge’s Calendar November 2006. The following is its essence: 

‘Only a thin veil divides you from those who have passed into our world. These people are by no means dead. They are very much alive and no different from the way they were when you knew them in earthly life. The main difference between then and now, for them, is that they no longer need a physical body for getting around and that they are much happier without it. 

‘Think of your loved ones in a world where peace, love and happiness rule supreme. Without being consciously aware of it, this is the state every one of you in earthly life for a long time seeks in  vain. But eventually you need to learn how to, at least occasionally in prayers, meditations and quiet reflection, detach yourself  from the toil and strife of your physical existence. All of you have to learn how to find a degree of happiness and peace with your Highest or God Self. This is particularly easy whilst listening to music that soothes and calms your whole being and when with your mind’s eye you are perceiving the golden world of God.’ 

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’





* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (May 31, 2018)

_*Eternal And True
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching of the White Eagle group of guides from ‘The Gentle Brother’  Stella Polaris December 2015 / January 2016: ‘Train yourself to look  beyond the end of your nose, away from the darkness of Earth life into  the light of higher and highest realities. Focus on the things that are  eternal and true, for they have been given to you to help you on your  evolutionary journey. Maybe your present lifetime is a rosy passage and  you are wafted along on wings of love or the opposite is true for you.

‘Of whatever nature your experiences are, never forget that through them  we, the wise ones in charge of you in the world of light, are slowly  but surely guiding each one of you and your whole world along an eternal  evolutionary pathway of progress. On this road you are gradually  becoming ever more aware of the perfect outworking of God’s great plan  of life and Universal laws. Through this your consciousness is  constantly expanding and your earthly self is growing in wisdom and  understanding. ‘Ear hath not heard nor eyes seen’ the wonders of the  heavenly state, to which all of you are moving.

‘The further you travel along this road, the more you can see for  yourself that in truth there is no death, only a change of the  dimensions you live in. As your inner eyes open, your vision opens to  what kind of spiritual growth lies ahead and the beautiful conditions  you are going to take part in. Refuse to look on the dark side of  anything and never forget that whatever appears to earthly perceptions  as a tragedy or disaster is part of the unfolding of God’s perfect plan.  You can be sure that through the things that are happening in your  world, behind the scenes on the higher and highest levels of life, God’s  wise and loving power is bringing ever more beauty, kindness and  goodness into your world. Divine wisdom creates light out of darkness  and makes knowledge and wisdom grow from ignorance.

‘Through your younger and less evolved siblings, who are still in the  process of getting to know the lower aspects of their nature, the  Universal power shows the older and more highly evolved ones in your  midst the senselessness and futility of all kinds of aggression and  warmongering. This is teaching you the value and preciousness of human  life and of peace.

‘And now open yourselves to the holy blessings of God, the Father/Mother  and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal Christ.  Like incense from a communion table may our prayers of thanksgivings  rise to the Heavens, the highest levels of life.’ 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The True Cause Of All Disasters’
•    ‘Man-made And Natural Disasters’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 12, 2018)

_*To Our Loved Ones In Spirit*_

_*




*_

So far and yet so near, our spirits entwine.
There’s no divide between your world and mine.
Time is forever, no barriers exist,
Except those created by fear and resist.

Love is the solvent that breaks down all blocks.
It is the key that undoes all locks,
So I open my heart to the Highest light
And welcome its rays by day and night.

So far and yet so near, our spirits entwine.
Be still, beloved hearts.
There really is no divide
Between your world and mine.

Jennie Blowers
Edited by Aquarius
Stella Polaris December 2008/January 2009
Magazine of the White Eagle Lodge

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 21, 2018)

_*I Know You By Heart*_

_*



*_

 Midnights in winter.
The glowing fire
Lights up your face in orange and gold.
I see your sweet smile
Shine through the darkness,
Its line is etched in my memory,
So I’d know you by heart.

Mornings in April.
Sharing our secrets,
We’d walk until the morning was gone.
We were like children,
Laughing for hours.
The joy you gave me lives on and on.
‘Cos I know you by heart.

I still hear your voice
On warm Summer nights
Whispering like the wind.
You left in Autumn,
The leaves were turning.
I walked down roads of orange and gold.
I saw your sweet smile,
I heard your laughter,
You’re still here beside me every day.

‘Cos I know and still love you by heart.

Eva Cassidy wrote this song for her mother.
Naturally, the same goes for any loved one
who has passed into the world of light.

Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘I Know You By Heart’

* * *





​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 9, 2018)

*Nothing Ever Dies
*
​ _




_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  the Lodge’s calendar September 2012: ‘Before any kind of new growth and  building can take place anywhere, there has to be a clearing of the  land. This requires ploughing the Earth and cleansing the soil. The same  is true for every human being. As soon as the physical conditions  surrounding them have served their predestined purpose, they are cleared  away. Yet, in truth nothing ever dies, neither the spirit and soul that  dwells inside every physical body nor the atoms of that body. They too  merely change their form and from the dust and ashes left behind at  funerals new life is created.’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’​ 
* * *
​ 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Sep 28, 2018)

_*Friendships Are Forever
*_
_*




*_​A teacher one day asked her students to  list the names of their classmates on two sheets of paper and to leave a  space between each name. Then she told them to think of the good things  they could say about each other, to write them down and give the papers  to her at the end of their lesson. At home the teacher wrote the name  of each student on a separate sheet of paper and listed what the others  had said about this person.

The next day she gave a copy of this list to her students. It didn’t  take long until the entire class was smiling and whispers could be heard  like: ‘Really?’, ‘I never knew that I meant anything to anyone.’, and  ‘I didn’t know others liked me so much.’ The papers were never mentioned  in class again, so the teacher had no idea whether her students had  discussed them with each other or anyone else. This didn’t matter to her  because the purpose of the exercise had been that her students should  feel happier about themselves and each other. This mission had been  accomplished and after a while the students moved on in any case. 

Several years later, one of them by the name of Mark was killed in a car  crash and the teacher was invited to his funeral. The young man looked  very handsome in his coffin and the church was packed with his friends.  One by one they walked past the deceased and the teacher was last in  line. As she stood and blessed him one more time, one of the pallbearers  came up to her and asked: ‘Were you Mark’s maths teacher?’ When she  nodded, the man replied: ‘He talked about you a lot.’ 

After the funeral most of Mark’s former classmates went for a meal  together. His parents were waiting to have a word with the teacher. ‘We  want to show you something,’ the father said, taking a wallet out of his  pocket. ‘This was found on Mark when he was killed. We thought you  might recognise it.’ Carefully he removed two well worn pieces of  notebook paper which the teacher recognised as the list of the good  things Mark’s classmates had said about him many years ago. 

‘Thank you so much for doing that,’ the mother said. ‘As you can see,  Mark treasured his list.’ His former classmates had gathered around and  were listening. One of them said: ‘I too still have my list. I keep it  in the top drawer of my desk at home and have a look at it whenever I  feel down.’ One of the wives of her former students stepped forward  with: ‘My husband asked me to put his list into our wedding album.’ ‘I  also have mine,’ another former student said: ‘I keep it in my diary.’ 

A woman reached into her handbag. Pulling her rather frazzled looking  list out to show to the group, she said: ‘I always carry it with me. I  everybody has kept their list. In moments of weakness and self-doubt I  look at mine and it gives me a warm feeling inside to know that so many  people thought of me so well. They are my friends and will always love  them. I do believe there is an afterlife and each time I think of Mark, I  sense that nothing has changed between us and that he still loves us as  much as we love him. The words made the teacher cry and she felt she  was weeping as much for Mark as for everyone who would never be able to  see him again in this world.

The pace of life these days is so fast that we are in constant danger of  forgetting that inevitably our Earth life has to end one day. Nobody  knows when that will be for any one of us. Why not make a point of every  so often telling the people you love and of whom you think highly how  special and important they are to you. Do this before it’s too late and  they have passed onto the other side of the veil of consciousness that  separates Earth life from the world of light, our true home. 

Friendships are not merely gifts for one lifetime, they can last forever  – if that’s what we want them to be and take good care of them.  Aquarius is the sign of friendship and kinship with all life and the  times we are living in are all about these themes. That is why  friendships are becoming of ever greater importance. Even the smallest  efforts in this respect are never wasted, because all our friendships –  new and old ones – will accompany us into all subsequent ones. We are  quite literally taking them with us into Eternity. And even if someone  has already crossed the bridge into the world of light, it is not too  late to send them our love and blessings. The spirits and souls there  are in as much need of them as anywhere – maybe even more so. Some of  them come to my mind, in particular family members with whom it was  impossible, for one reason or another, to make peace while they still  dwelled with us on this plane. 

Focussing on that which is good and positive in people is a wonderful  aid to building solid and lasting friendships. It creates an  appreciation for each other that is based on love and goodwill. That is  the best foundation for keeping friendships going, while criticism very  easily destroys them. When I find out someone’s Sun sign, I find it much  easier to be tolerant towards their foibles and idiosyncrasies because I  realise that when people are stilled ‘ruled by the Stars’ they just  cannot help the irritating and annoying things they are doing. See the  link at the end of this article.

To illustrate this with an example, one of my friends is a Sun Virgo, an  Earth sign, with his Sun in the first house, the natural domain of  Aries, a Fire sign. True to his Virgo approach to life he loves  nit-picking and looking for flaws in everything that comes his way.  Because he is frequently unable to see the wood for the trees, he blurts  out the first thing that comes to him, instead of getting his mind into  gear before speaking. In addition to these negative characteristics of  his Sun sign, he also displays a collection of the Arian ones, the house  position of his Sun. He very rapidly jumps to conclusions – the wrong  ones, more often than not – and loves shooting first and asking the  questions, if any, afterwards. Through this he usually misses the point I  am trying to make completely. On top of all these things he is always  on the lookout for someone to cross swords with – Aries again. 

Being familiar with his birthchart, I know that he just cannot help  himself, because he really is still ruled by the stars. What this means  you can find out by following the link at the end. My knowledge enables  me to smile to myself when he launches one of his attacks, rather than  getting angry and annoyed. Then I forgive him and still think of him as  my friend, which I certainly am. 

For those who are interested in self-mastery, the ultimate goal of our  earthly education, astrology can be a wonderful lifehelp that provides  pointers about the negative traits of their earthly nature. Becoming  aware of them puts the tool into their hands for working on rising above  and overcoming them. By studying my interpretations of the Sun signs  for any of your friends, with a bit of practice you will soon be able to  recognise how much of their behaviour is part of their main life’s  lessons, revealed by the sign and house position of our Sun sign.  Reading my notes about your own Sun sign will go a long way towards  overcoming your troublesome habits and characteristics. Take a look at  the links below and find out for yourself how through a better  understanding of your friends your connection with them can become much  more smoothly running.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Astro Files – The Sun Signs’
•    ‘Ruled By The Stars’
•    ‘Be Your Own Astrologer’
•    ‘Healing Prayer For Parents And Children’


From ‘Words Of Wisdom For Friendship Healing’
​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 4, 2018)

_*If I Knew
*_
​ _*




*_​ If I knew it would be the last time
That I’d watch you fall asleep,
I’d make you as comfortable as I can
And pray to the Highest to keep you safe, forever.

If I knew it would be the last time 
That I see you walk out of the door,
I would give you a hug and a kiss
And then call you back for one more.

If I knew it would be the last time
I heard your beloved voice,
I would make a recording of it, 
So I could hear it whenever I wanted.

If I knew it would be the last time, 
I could spare an extra minute
To stop and say: ‘I love you,’
Instead of assuming that you know I do.

If I knew it would be the last time 
I would be there to share your day,
And I hope you still have many more,
I would not let this one slip away.

I trust there will always be tomorrow
To make up for each oversight,
And that we shall get a second chance 
To make things between us just right.

That there will always be another day
To say: ‘I love you,’
And another chance
For saying: ‘Anything I can do?’

But just in case that I am wrong, 
And today is all I get,
I’d like you to know how much I love you
And that I shall never forget you.

There is no promise for tomorrow for anyone,
Young or old alike,
And today may be the last chance
To hold our loved ones tight. 

So instead of waiting for tomorrow,
Why not do it today?
For if tomorrow never comes,
We shall not have to regret it

That we didn’t take a bit of time
For a smile, a hug and a kiss, 
And that we aren’t too busy to grant someone
What turns out to be their last wish.

So let’s hold our loved ones close today
And whisper in their ear
How much we love them
And that we shall always hold them dear. 

Let’s take time to say things like: ‘I’m sorry.’
‘Please forgive me!’, ‘Thank you.’ and ‘It’s okay!’
And should tomorrow never come,
There will be no need for regrets 
About having missed a day.

Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 2, 2018)

_*On The Wings Of Golden Healing Light*_

_*





*_I am the archetypal Christ,
The God-man who for aeons has been waiting 
To come alive in all human hearts.
Jesus is one of the symbols for Me.
When you become consciously aware of My presence in you
And listen to my guidance, you will always be safe 
And all your crooked paths will be made straight.
Together we move towards the perfection you have been seeking,
Without knowing that this in truth
Means no more than healing together with me, 

Death, once imagined by humankind 
As an old black rider who was forever chasing you,
Is now becoming the friend who takes you 
Into the world of light, your true home.
The only way of travelling for you now 
Is on the beams of My golden healing light,
For I am the highest Star and the brightest light 
In the whole of Creation and you are a spark of Me.
Together we create nothing but waves of wholeness and holiness.
Your immortal spirit and soul rise in endless flight
And reunite themselves with Me in seamless fusion.

You have got to the end of your earthly education.
Reaching for the higher and highest levels of life,
You are leaving the Earth plane behind,
As no force there can hold you back.
The illusions of Earth life have been your training ground
And although there is much truth in them, 
Do not be deceived by anything you see and hear there,
As for you life fulfils a higher and greater purpose 
Than the one you perceived in the past.

The presence of My Light, the Christ Spirit’s light, 
Is increasing in your world and for those who have
Become aware of their true nature, 
The importance of earthly concerns fades away.
To you life on your planet begins to reveal  
Its and humankind’s true inner being and beauty,
As you grow ever more into the perfection,
Which each one of you, My children of the Earth, 
For so long had to seek in vain.

For you the rulership of earthly masters and their dominion is over,
For your soul is drawn back to Me, 
Your true Lord/Lady and Master/Mistress, 
The source of your being.
You are re-entering into the conscious awareness
Of what in truth you have always remained:
A spirit and soul at one with Me.

You have woken from your spiritual slumber
And your whole being is presently in the process
Of changing into a living and breathing body of light.
The freedom of the Aquarian Age courses in your veins,
And I, the Universal Christ, am calling out to humankind:
‘Turn to Me, oh turn and be saved!
For I am waiting to come alive in all of you.
I wish to teach you and show you how 
To save and redeem yourselves and your world.
The only way this can come about is
Through becoming every more like Me, 
Living and loving all life, the way I do.
I bless you all, each one.’

Recommended Reading:
•     ‘Jesus As The Archetypal Christ’
•    ‘Of Good And Evil’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’


* * * ​





​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 19, 2018)

_*The Things That Really Matter
*_
​ 




​ I grew up in the thirties, forties and  fifties and had very practical parents. My mother, God love her and rest  her soul, washed aluminium foil after she cooked in it, to prepare it  for another use. She was the original recycle queen before anyone had  invented a name for this kind of behaviour. My father was one of those  who could put his hand to anything. Every spare moment he could find –  and people worked very hard and long hours in those days, so there  weren’t many of them – he used to repair things around the house or for  making something. 

My parent’s marriage was good, their dreams were focused and a circle of  relatives and friends lived close by. I can see the two of them now,  father with a pipe in his mouth, pushing his manual lawn mower and  mother with an apron round her middle, a dishcloth and a duster in her  hands. People knew how to fix things in those days and everything was  mended from curtain rods, radios, screen doors, ovens and their doors,  to every part of clothing. Things were kept instead of thrown away.

When I think of this way of life these days it drives me crazy with all  its fixing and renewing. I reached a point when I believed that wasting  things meant being affluent and I felt safe in the knowledge that there  would always be some more of everything. But when my mother died, I  realised that sometimes there just can’t be any more. The pain of this  discovery struck me very hard, but through it I learned how occasionally  that which we care about most gets worn out and goes from us, never to  return. That’s why these days the people, animals and things I treasure  in my life, I love and care for to the best of my ability. Whenever  possible, I try to fix things when they’re broken and make every effort  to heal what has become sick.

This is as true for old garments, appliances and houses as it is for  aging parents and grandparents, partners and other loved ones. We keep  them in our lives because they deserve to be kept and we are worthy of  having them around. And when we have matured spiritually, it’s good to  eventually find out that some things really can be kept forever. This is  because love is the law of life and the greatest power in the whole of  Creation that nothing will ever be able to destroy. First in line of  these things are beloved parents and partners, then siblings and other  relatives, as well as friends who have moved on into the world of light.  Not much needs to change in any of these relationships. Don’t take my  word for it. Just find a quiet space, calm the outer mind and listen  deep into your heart. You may hear the following message from them:

‘Life is eternal and the human spirit is immortal. Life is an absolute  and unbroken continuity and in truth there is no death. On the inner  level all is one, and you always have been as much part of me as I am of  you. Nothing needs to change between you and me, just because I have  gone through the great transformation before you. If that’s what we both  wish, our relationship can remain the same it always was. Between you  and me life can continue to be everything it has always meant to us. 

‘My departure from the physical plane was no accident. It was meant to  happen exactly when it did. For your sake – not mine – make an effort to  accept this, the way I have done. And don’t believe anyone who tries to  tell you that because I am out of your sight, I should also be out of  your mind. That can only happen, if you want it to be this way. But if  you still yearn for me, the way I long for you, the death of my physical  body is going to present us with many opportunities for coming closer  to each other than it was ever possible in earthly life.’ 
The rest of this message you can find in 
‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 28, 2018)

_*I Wish You Enough





*_

I wish you enough inner Sunshine 
To keep your mind bright,
No matter how grey some days 
May turn out to be.
And I wish you rain sometimes,
So that you may appreciate the Sun and 
The good things of the Earth can grow,
For they are in need of both, 
The same as we do. 

I wish you enough understanding
To recognise that everything in your life
Serves a wise higher purpose,
So that instead of grumbling you give
Thanks and praise to the infinite love and wisdom
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life,
Who is in charge of all things and knows their ways
And through giving and withholding at certain times
Teaches us their value.

I wish you the deep happiness and peace
That fills your earthly consciousness 
Through the awareness of your true nature,
And that in truth you are an immortal and eternal
Being of light and a jewel that has many different facets,
As yet unknown to you.
But I also wish you enough pain to help you 
Realise the joyful higher eternal side
Of humankind’s earthly existence.

Last but by no means least,
 I wish you a sound knowledge of the processes of life,
The spiritual background of our earthly existence
And that human spirits and souls are immortal and cannot die,
So that, each time the departure of a loved one comes round, 
You rest safely in the knowledge that they have not died,
But merely moved into a different dimension of life
Where they are alive and well,
And that your earthly good-bye from them 
Was by no means a farewell forever.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Death – Where Is Thy Sting?’
•    ‘The Prophet – On Death’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 30, 2018)

_*Where Are Our Loved Ones?
*_
_*




*_
​It’s  only a thin veil of consciousness that separates our world from the  spirit realm, humankind’s true home, from which we emerge at the  beginning of each lifetime and return to at its end. Sometimes it can  take hundreds or even thousands of years in earthly time before the  constellations in the sky above us are right and the people on the Earth  are lined up, before we can be born into another lifetime there.  Although neither party on that plane has conscious recall of how such  miracles come about, the parties involved – during their spells in the  spirit realm – always agree to everything that is going to happen.  

Because  of this we can never be sure whether loved ones, who departed from  earthly life before us, are still dwelling in the spirit realm. What if  they have decided they are ready for another earthly sojourn? Shall we  notice any difference in our communications when we try to connect with  them as if they were still in the world of light, even though in truth  they are getting on with earthly life again?

Let’s not create  obstacles in our minds where in truth there aren’t any. The biggest part  of everybody is their Highest God or Spirit Self, who constantly  accompanies its earthly counterpart wherever it may have to go. Because  our connection is a spiritual one, we can always connect with loved ones  without noticing any difference. In the final analysis, does it really  matter where they are whenever we cannot physically reach them? Loving  and respecting each other creates an inner bond between human beings  that cannot be destroyed or disrupted by anything. It is ours to keep in  all Eternity.

On the inner level all life is one, there is no  separation between anything and everything is connected with everything  else. Experiencing life as an individual is an essential part of the  illusions of Earth life. God and the Angels created this condition so  that we should become aware that each one of us is an individual being  in its own right, a special and unique spirit/soul unlike any other in  the whole of Creation. And on the inner level everybody’s spirit is part  of ours and that’s why what is done for one is done for all. This means  that each time we are hurting someone we are causing pain to the whole  of life and ultimately ourselves. And when one of us is redeeming their  karmic debts and through this finds healing, all life and lifeforms are  doing the same.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Fear Of Losing Our Identity’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Overcoming Our Fear Of The Unknown’
•    ‘You Will Have Life To The Full’
•    ‘All Is One In The Great Soul Of Life’

 From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 30, 2018)

*Investments
*
​ *




*​ A man who had lived a life of selfish luxury
Died and went to the world of spirit.
One of the Angels took him by the hand
To show him to his house.
They passed many beautiful mansions
And each time the man thought:
‘This one must be mine.’
But, not so!

They passed through the main street
And arrived on the outskirts
Where the houses were very small.
Finally, they reached a tiny mud hut.
‘This is yours,’ said the Angel.
‘It can’t be mine. There must be a mistake!’,
The man exclaimed.
‘No errors are made in our world,’ 
Replied the Angel.
‘This was the best we could do
With the material you supplied.’

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 15, 2019)

_*Too Late
*_
​ _*



*_

  What silences we keep, year after year
With those who are most near to us and so dear.
Living beside each other day by day,
We speak of myriads of things, yet seldom say
The sweet loving words that are within everyone’s reach
Beneath the common ground of ordinary speech.

When out of sight and reach they go,
These close familiar ones who loved us so,
We sit in the vacuum and the shadows they have left,
With feelings of loneliness and sore bereft.
In vain we then think of fond words
We might have said and they’d have heard.

Until the vision of our true nature awakens,
An inevitable part of the cross of earthly life
Is that we can only grasp such things when death has 
Taken our loved ones away and the place
Of their beloved presence is now empty space.
No recollections and memories can then
Console us for that which might have been –
If only we had known better.

Nora Perry
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 18, 2019)

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown
*_
​ 




​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in ‘A  Time to Remember’ in Stella Polaris Oct/Nov 2008: ‘Do not be afraid of  the future and the unknown. The essence of your being is spirit/soul and  there is no need to fear the moment when you part company with your  physical body. Each time you do this you are merely moving forwards into  a different dimension that is your true home from which you emerged at  the beginning of your present lifetime. Our world with its greater  freedom offers you a fuller existence. Your physical body has been your  vehicle for one lifetime and whenever you leave it behind, all you do is  joining us in our world of light. 

‘Without consciously being aware of it whilst taking part in earthly  life, this is a road most of you have travelled many times before. The  only thing you can bring with you each time you return to us is that  which you have learnt in the course of all your earthly lifetimes,  including the most recent one. The purpose of your taking part in the  school of earthly life is searching for consciousness expanding  experiences that help you grow in wisdom and understanding. Each can  only do this through their own experiences. The learning you accumulate  with every new lifetime is added to that which is already stored in the  memories of your soul. They are the only things you can take with you  every time you depart from the physical plane of life.

‘The common belief that people come into earthly life with nothing and  leave it in the same state is a false one. You bring the memories of the  learning of all your lifetimes with you into every new one. From the  moment of your birth and from the subconscious level of your being they  influence everything you do, helping or hindering you, as the case may  be. Have you noticed that some newly borns look like very old women or  men? It’s because that’s what they truly are. That’s why some children  come to terms with learning how to walk and talk much quicker than  others. Because they have done these things many times before, they just  want to get on with whatever else their present lifetime has to offer.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’

* * *
​ 

​ _ 
​_
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 24, 2019)

_*Do Not Fear The Unknown - Part Two
*_
_*When Death Draws Near*_

_*




*_
​The following is the essence of  teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one is  from ‘The Divine Mother – The Creation of Form’. The second one appeared  in ‘White Eagle Spiritual Unfoldment Two ‘Companioned by Angels’: 

‘For all human beings there eventually comes the moment when they leave  their physical bodies behind and die, as it’s called in earthly life,  although in truth the only thing that happens to these bodies is that  their indwelling spirit and soul withdraws from it. Leaving the body  through the head, the outer garment is discarded like an empty shell.  Nobody is ever alone in this process. Each time this happens to someone  the Angels are in attendance and assisting the departure of one aspect  of your being from the other. The Angelic hierarchy is responsible for  humankind’s development and when matters of birth and death are  concerned, they are serving the Great Mother of all life. Christianity’s  Virgin Mary is one of her many symbols and so is the Egyptian Goddess  Isis. They were just two of the many names God and the Angels gave to  your world to illustrate the Great Mother’s influence down the ages.

‘For as long as all you can see are the physical aspects of life, you  are likely to think of death as something terrible. Even though to you  someone’s departure from that plane may often seems to be accidental,  this is never the case because the group of Angels known as the Lords of  Karma are observing everything that happens on the Earth most  carefully. Each time the predestined moment of death for one of you is  approaching, they make their preparations and give notice to the Angels  of Death to get ready. And these Angels are by no means the repellent  figures and gruesome spectres people imagined them to be in the past. 

‘If you could look through the veil of consciousness that to this day  separates your world from ours, you would be able to see that their  appearances are of an ethereal beauty that is hard to describe in  earthly terms. As manifestations of the Great Mother’s unconditional and  all-embracing love, the Angels of Death emanate compassion, kindness  and love. At the moment of your departure from earthly life these Divine  messengers bring about the separation of your spirit/soul from your  earthly existence. The Angel helps you to let go and then returns you  safely to your true home, the world of spirit and light. They also  assist you with your rebirth in our world, where loved ones are greeting  you with celebrations that are very similar to those of earthly life  when new babies arrive. 

‘In case you are wondering how you can best help someone whose departure  from earthly life is near, the power of thought can be more effective  than any spoken or written words could ever hope to be. It is possible  to help those in the ‘departure lounge’ by sending them optimistic  thoughts about the fact that in truth they are eternal beings who will  never die. In your mind hold kind and loving, hopeful and constructive  dialogues with them that there is nothing to be afraid of because there  really is no death, that what’s ahead of them is but a passing into  another dimension of life.  

‘And then, in your imagination, take the person into the blessing and  healing rays of the Christ Star, to be bathed in the powerful light of  the only born Son/Daughter of the Great Father/Mother. By attuning the  receiver/transmitter station of your earthly mind to the Star’s healing  rays you can send these rays at any moment to those of whom you know  intuitively that they will benefit from them. In any kind of distance  such ministrations are as effective – more so in many cases – than  physical ones like ‘hands on’. 

‘We sincerely hope that what you are reading here will help you to  overcome your own notion that the worst that can happen to any human  being is the passing from their physical body. Whenever you catch  yourself thinking that way, remember that those who do are by no means  dying and that in truth they are heading for another rebirth into our  world. Ours is a realm of infinite beauty and wonder, love and joy where  pain does not exist and where all those who pass from your world  continue to live and thrive, explore and study, so there really is no  need for expressions of grief and sorrow. Let there be compassion but  not pity. 

‘The American poet John Greenleaf Whittier, 1807-1892 described this  most beautifully in his poem for the funeral of William Lloyd Garrison,  1805-1879: ‘Death is the Angel sent who draws the unwilling bolt and  sets the captive free’.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Setting The Captive Spirit Free’
•    ‘About Angels’

​ From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’​ 
* * *​




​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 13, 2019)

_*Where Are Our Loved Ones?
*_
_*




*_​ It’s only a thin veil of consciousness  that separates our world from the spirit realm, humankind’s true home,  from which we emerge at the beginning of each lifetime and return to at  its end. Sometimes it can take hundreds or even thousands of years in  earthly time before the constellations in the sky above us are right and  the people on the Earth are lined up, before we can be born into  another lifetime there. Although neither party on that plane has  conscious recall of how such miracles come about, the parties involved –  during their spells in the spirit realm – always agree to everything  that is going to happen.  

Because of this we can never be sure whether loved ones, who departed  from earthly life before us, are still dwelling in the spirit realm.  What if they have decided they are ready for another earthly sojourn?  Shall we notice any difference in our communications when we try to  connect with them as if they were still in the world of light, even  though in truth they are getting on with earthly life again? 

Let’s not create obstacles in our minds where in truth there aren’t any.  The biggest part of everybody is their Highest God or Spirit Self, who  constantly accompanies its earthly counterpart wherever it may have to  go. Because our connection is a spiritual one, we can always connect  with loved ones without noticing any difference. In the final analysis,  does it really matter where they are whenever we cannot physically reach  them? Loving and respecting each other creates an inner bond between  human beings that cannot be destroyed or disrupted by anything. It is  ours to keep in all Eternity.

On the inner level all life is one, there is no separation between  anything and everything is connected with everything else. Experiencing  life as an individual is an essential part of the illusions of Earth  life. God and the Angels created this condition so that we should become  aware that each one of us is an individual being in its own right, a  special and unique spirit/soul unlike any other in the whole of  Creation. And on the inner level everybody’s spirit is part of ours and  that’s why what is done for one is done for all. This means that each  time we are hurting someone we are causing pain to the whole of life and  ultimately ourselves. And when one of us is redeeming their karmic  debts and through this finds healing, all life and lifeforms are doing  the same. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘You Are Special’
•    ‘The Gift Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Fear Of Losing Our Identity’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Overcoming Our Fear Of The Unknown’
•    ‘You Will Have Life To The Full’
•    ‘All Is One In The Great Soul Of Life’
​ 
From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’ 

 * * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 30, 2020)

_*To The Ones I Love And Who Love Me 
*_
​ _*




*_
​ Now that I have departed from earthly life, 
Release me and let me go.
You and I, we still have many things to see and do,
So do not tie yourself to me with regrets and tears.
I gave you my love and you will never guess
How much you returned to me in happiness.
I thank you for the love you have shown,
But now it’s time for each to travel on alone.

So, weep a while, if grieve you must.
Though not for me, only for yourself and
For the hole my passing has created in your life.
But then let your grief be comforted by trust
And the knowledge that 
It’s only for a while that part we must.
Bless the memories your carry in your heart.
It knows that no love is ever lost,
That life is eternal and goes on and on,
Not just for you and me, but everybody.

You and I now are closer than we have ever been
And I’ll never be further from you than a thought.
So whenever you need me, call and I’ll be near.
Even though you can now neither see nor touch me,
Know that I have never gone from you.
And when you listen to your heart,
You’ll feel my love there soft and clear.

And then, one fine day,
When you are coming this way, 
You’ll find me waiting to greet you 
And with a smile 
I shall welcome you home.

Fr. Pat Lennon
Edited by Aquarius​ 
 From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’  

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 21, 2020)

_*Has Anybody Seen My Old Friend?
*_
​ _*



*_

Has anybody seen my old friend Abraham?
Can you tell me where he’s gone?
He freed a lot of people,
But it seems that the good die young,
Because when I looked around, he’d gone.

Has anybody seen my old friend John?
Can you tell me where he’s gone?
He freed a lot of people,
But it seems that the good die young,
Because when I looked around, he’d gone.

Has anybody seen my old friend Martin?
Can you tell me where he’s gone?
He freed a lot of people,
But it seems that the good die young,
Because when I looked around, he’d gone.

Didn’t you love the things that they stood for?
How they tried to make our world a better place!
With my whole being I know that
They didn’t come for nothing.
None of their efforts were wasted because by now
The time is no longer far away when our earthly existence
Has freed itself of hatred, violence and warmongering,
Deception and exploitation of the masses by
A minority who is pulling the strings behind the
Scenes of our world, thinking that their greed is enough
To provide them with the power of ruling our world.
The Coronavirus outbreak is part of the process of
God and the Angels showing us that they,
With the help of the law of love and evolution,
Are the only ones who have ever truly 
Ruled our world and that
This will forever continue.

Has anybody seen my old friend Bobby?
Can you tell me where he’s gone?
Yes, I can tell you where all our friends have gone.
They have returned to the world of light,
Humankind’s true home,
Where they are safe and secure. 
From there they have always been supporting 
And showing us how each one of us can
Do their share of creating the new golden age
Of spiritual freedom and plenty for everything 
That shares our planet with us.

Richard Holler
Edited by Aquarius

​ And have you by any chance seen my beloved best friend of sixty-eight years and husband of almost fifty-five of them, who departed from earthly life at the end of January 2020 and is known to some of you as the Courtjester or Scriptorius? Only joking! Rest assured that he’s alive and well in the spirit world and enjoying its greater freedom. That’s what Abraham Lincoln, John F. Kennedy, Martin Luther King and Bobby Kennedy and many other well known people, who left this plane before and after them, have been doing all along. The spirit realm is humankind’s true home from which we all emerge at the beginning of each new earthly lifetime and to which we return when its end comes round. There is nowhere else for anyone to go.

And what about Heaven and hell? They never were places anyone goes to,   but represent states of consciousness that we create for ourselves and   those around us. We are good at bringing about hell on Earth for as long   as we are unaware of our true nature and that, because of God’s   Universal laws, everything we send into our world in thoughts, words and   deeds unerringly finds its way back to us, either in this lifetime or a   future one. Divine justice is so perfect that for a long time it’s  hard  to imagine for our earthly selves. Any bread cast on the waters of  life  returns to us and that not necessarily through the same people.  This  also applies to that which is harmful and evil. God’s justice  never errs  and as soon as we have grown strong enough to cope with what  comes our  way, our next lifetime finds us at the receiving end of the  suffering we  once inflicted upon those around us. 

During the early stages of our earthly education our thinking and   behaviour patterns are based on beliefs of which we like to think that   they are based on the truth. But in the fullness of time, our Christ   nature stirs from its slumbers. It dawns on us that the high and holy   destiny of evolving into a Christed one in our own right is in store for   every human being eventually. We then realise that there will never be   anyone who waves some kind of a magic wand to save us and redeem every   one of the sins we ever committed, because we ourselves are the only   ones who can do this. We wake up to the fact that the story of the   Master Jesus’ life is but a legend. Its metaphors and symbolisms   represent the initiations every human being experiences in the course of   their long evolutionary journey. 

Jesus is the symbol of everyone’s own God or Christ nature. For a long   time the Divine characteristics of our nature are asleep and hidden deep   within our own being. No-one will ever sit in judgement over us and   there will be no judgement day. Upon arrival in the spirit world, we   rest and recover from the stresses and strains of our most recent   earthly existence. Hand in hand with the wise ones in charge of us, we   then take a good and honest look at how we performed in the course of   all our earthly lifetimes. Only when we feel that our earthly self has   grown strong enough to cope with the redemption of some more of its   karmic debts, does our spirit/soul decide where, when and with whom this   should be attempted. 

In consultation with various other Angelic groups, our wise ones find   the right slot for us. Even though we are making the most of what’s left   of our freedom in the spirit world, we are good and ready to withdraw   from it for another spell. After all, it’s what we want because without   it no progress is possible for any earthly self’s travels up its   personal evolutionary spiral. For each one of us this journey consists   of bringing forth, everybody from deep within their own being, and work   on developing the characteristics of our true eternal God or Christ   nature. 

Our earthly personality is left behind each time we return to the state   of being nothing but spirit/soul. Stored in our soul memories, this  part  of us waits to be picked up again at the beginning of our next  earthly  lifetime, should another one be needed to complete our  compulsory  earthly education. During our times in the spirit realm, we  are well  aware of what happens on the earthly plane and that enables us  to  provide those who are struggling to cope with its events with the   necessary spiritual support. What we are not allowed to do is working on   changing anyone’s earthly personality. But we are always there and can   be called upon at any time of day or night. There is no such thing as   darkness of any kind in the world of light. 

The age of Aquarius is dedicated to group consciousness, friendship with   all life and above all honesty and truth. These concepts are the   gateways into a new golden age that is ahead for our whole world.   Abraham, John, Martin and Bobby have been part of various groups of   spirit guides. The members of all groups are constantly working very   hard on behalf of humankind and it’s good to know that they and also my   husband have joined one of them. Our spirit friends and helpers are   doing their best to help all of us on this side of the veil that   separates their world from ours, whenever we ask for it.
 They are  delighted to intuitively show  us how to work our way through the final  stages of humankind’s rebirth –  or rather rediscovery – of its higher  God or Christ nature. Through  this Mother Earth is also transforming  herself into a more pleasant and  peaceful planet that will eventually  radiate nothing but healing and  goodwill into the whole of Creation. I  have applied for a place in one  of these groups, so I can continue to  serve my apprenticeship as a  young God in the making by supporting you,  when my time of departure  has come. 

All groups are working hand in hand with the Angels and Masters around   the throne of God, the Christ Circle. They are executors of God’s great   plan of life and in charge of the development of everything that exists   in the whole of Creation on all its levels. They have always passed   their instructions to the lower ranks of spirit guides and helpers. They   in turn have only ever been allowed to present to our world that which   is in keeping with the great plan of life and what we are therefore   ready to digest and understand. Nothing in our world ever happened   perchance, by accident or was a coincidence. The same is true for   anyone’s departure from the earthly plane. Only when the purpose of our   lifetime has been fulfilled, one of the Angels of death takes our hand   and we are allowed to go home. 

It makes no difference whether in our present lifetime we found fame and   fortune or were completely unknown. Once our earthly personality has   been shed, we are all the same. And everything that occurs in the course   of any one of our lifetimes can only take place because it represents   the harvest of the seeds we ourselves once sowed, either earlier during   this lifetime or in a previous one that took place a long time ago.  All  is part of God’s great plan of life and the billions and trillions  of  small plans for every human being within it. 

And whenever one of us leaves this plane, irrespective of how it comes   about, the departed one most certainly is not dead but merely has moved   into a different dimension of life. It’s just that one of the Angels of   death has freed that person’s captive spirit/soul from the prison of   existing as a material being in a world that, with the passing of time,   became ever more materialistically orientated. Isn’t it a wonderful   relief to find out that in truth every human being, including Abraham,   John, Martin, Bobby, my husband, therefore also you and me, are eternal   and immortal spirit/souls who can and will never die? 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘What Is The Age Of Aquarius?’
•    ‘The Aquarian Revelations’
​ 
Recommended Viewing:
•    ‘Has Anybody Here Seen My Brother Abraham?’
​ 
​​From ‘Comfort for the Bereaved’  

* * *
​


----------



## Gofa (Aug 13, 2020)

I find it odd that no one has ever commented here
but i suppose there is always that first guy
you do good work Aquarius

and looking at the statistics near 13,000 people have come and looked


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 13, 2020)

Thank you, dear Gofa, for being the first one to do so. 

Your kind words are much appreciated. 

With love - Aquarius 

* * *​


----------



## River Rose (Aug 14, 2020)

It’s an odd thing to say/feel “what happens when someone dies”.
Your heart is ripped out of your chest. You can not breath. Until u realizes you are still alive and have to breath. 
Dead also death comes in many forms. 
Sometimes death occurs and the person is still living. To me,,,that’s hell on earth.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 14, 2020)

River Rose said:


> . . . Sometimes death occurs and the person is still living. To me,,,that’s hell on earth.



How right you are! I have been there and wasn't even aware that I was dead.

The realisation came much later. Well, it did in my case. 

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 27, 2020)

*You Are Born Into Flesh
*
_*





*_
​The following items are the essences of   several White Eagle teachings. From ‘The Lightbringer’: ‘You are born   into flesh, but in truth you are a spirit and soul who is spending time   in earthly life so that your spirit may quicken and grow and once again   become conscious of its Divine inheritance. You are by no means  limited  by your present existence, although to this day millions of  people still  believe that when their physical body dies, their whole  being dies and  that’s the end of them. What a surprise they will have  when they see  their physical body lying inert and dead, and they are  still consciously  living, in spite of the fact that they have no power  to get the earthly  body they left behind moving again. This is how your  spirit and soul  are set free and return into the world of spirit, your  true home which  is part of the Earth plane.

From ‘Memories of Reincarnation – White Eagle’s Work in the Present   Day’: ‘Love is the Universal law of life and God’s will is that you   learn how to love wisely, all people and everything else that shares   your life with you. This you do by constantly sending out goodwill and   light to all. We, your guides in the world of spirit, are working, for a   long time unknown to you, on human minds and hearts. The years have   been speeding by and we are glad to tell you that humankind has passed   the darkest stages of its evolutionary journey. 

‘Ever more of you are presently awakening to the inner light of the   Christ that is waiting to teach each one of  you how to become a   perfected son/daughter of God and the human race. As you overcome the   desires and passions of your lower animal self, you make room for the   living God within you, the Christ Spirit, to manifest in you and your   life. The growth of this part of you  is our Divine heritage and   constant progress in spiritual evolution is your destiny. What you begin   today you will continue tomorrow. And in the world of spirit or light   you will still be working to guide, inspire and bless humankind, in the   same way as many of you are doing, now.’

‘The mystery and the miracle of life is continually making itself known   and manifests itself through all your experiences. But those of death   reveal themselves when you re-enter into world of spirit and with it   regain the conscious awareness that life is eternal. As the spirit and   soul withdraw from earthly life they escape into the freedom of their   true home, where they are free to explore other levels of existence. Why   do you grieve when your loved one has entered into such a much fuller   and richer life? Or are you weeping because you are feeling lonely?   There is no need for shedding tears over souls who have gone onward to a   greater happiness than the Earth plane can offer.’

From ‘Illumination’ first published 1937: ‘Death is a mystery only   because you do not understand. As a child is received into earthly life   with love and rejoicing, can you imagine with how much more joy  returned  souls are welcomed to the spirit world? Could you but  understand, you  would rejoice with them and say: ‘Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, I thank You  that my loved one  has entered into the fuller and richer life of your realm.’

‘Would you chain your loved ones down, keep them in a dark cell of   age and pain, just because you love them so dearly? Would true love want that? Doesn't your heart then cry:   ‘Beloved, I raise myself with you into the light. On the inner level we are one and you are never going to leave me. You will always be with me. When the Angel of death calls, do not hesitate to get hold of its hand and let is take you to our realm. Enjoy yourself there and in due course I shall be joining you.’ 

From the Lodge Calendar February 2008: ‘Words can be cheap and may fall   as dead ash in the end. However, if you base your life on that which is good, right and beautiful in   thoughts, words and deeds, you have the influence of a God-conscious being in our  world of light where the only genuine and lasting happiness and   perfection can be found. Therefore, walk the narrow path of doing what   your inner guidance tells you is right. Never forget that you are not   walking alone and that not only your Guardian Angel but also the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, are with you and supporting you in all your   endeavours. Whenever you are ready to know more about yourself, God and   the world you are living in, they will show you intuitively how to proceed.'
_
* * *
_
​


----------



## Lee Messer (Aug 27, 2020)

Ooooh. This is a good subject. This is why I friended you. I'm new, but i believe I can add to this (You're very enlightened by the way... "an old soul" like the old ones would say about me when I was young, and sitting around the campfire.)

This was a common subject at the campfire when I was young. The party of the night was the "working class" parents hanging out in the huge garage, or around richest working couple's house. The "kids" (seven to seventeen) were playing volleyball, or swimming in the above-ground pool by dark, but then "the old ones" the "elders" would start hanging around the campfire. I was unusual, I guess, which at the time I was considered "weird" but unusually smart. In essence, I was that prodigy no one supported. I could have done anything I wanted. I've lived my entire life that way.

At the whimsical age of eight, and not knowing which way to go, I found myself apprehensive of the bodily expression of "showing off". I, simply in my ignorance, saw it that way only later in life to see my own insecurity of accepting my awkwardness. I always could sing, but I am a dance student now.

Later, I discovered that awkwardness was a sign of purity of intention... strange though that it is so uncomfortable to confront. Apparently, this is the path to true enlightenment. It is to listen to the elders speak what is not taught in books, but debated regardless of ethnicity or race. These are the "Old Ones", the "Elders". None would question their authority for they strive their entire lives unto retirement like an order with such comrades as brothers and sisters. They were family... regardless of where they came from. They were the old white, black, and Mexican railroaders, engine builders, construction workers, and tire builders of the era. All of them retired, sat around the campfire, while the next generation endulged in debauchery in the huge garage.

While they were astounded by my understanding of comets and black holes, I had no understanding of life. Being a child, I would not.

It is the fondest memory of my youth to hear what they had to say. I felt somehow exalted... and the same time humbled before them like shamans before a youth within a tribe.

They had grey to white hair... all of them.

They chose me, but were apprehensive in a way, as I could tell by their questions. I did not know why. I had many times visited these "parties" conducted by these what is now called "blue collar workers".

Alcohol was stolen by the youth as the "adults" became relaxed and less aware, but unlike the other kids, after sharing what was stolen with them, I still returned to the elders.

I learned many many things, while all of the others from my generation forgot where all of us came from. The lesson was lost, and apparently I alone am left to pass it on.

Again, race don't mean shit here, neither does gender. They never had these words because they dug these ditches together side by side. These are working people, and by that I mean they labored... hard. Dig a ditch someday. Repair some railroads. Build an engine. Repair a mining truck. Find out what it's like to injure yourself to get the job done. End Part One.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 28, 2020)

Thank you for sharing your experiences with us. As a writer of horror stories, the following could be of interest to you:

_*White Eagle On The Power Of Thought
*_
_*You Are Your Own Creators
*_
_*




*_
​The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘Stella Polaris’ June/July 2010 with the heading ‘Visualising the Christ  Star’: ‘Every human being is a spark of God and a chip off the old  block. All qualities and powers that are in God are also in each one of  you, though at first only in a slumbering state and as a potential. As  co-creators with God your thoughts have the power to constantly create  something. Any form that you imagine or think of is created by you out  of what we in our world call soul matter. 

‘Whatever you create you are responsible for and, usually without being  aware of what they are doing, writers create and build the characters of  their tales on the etheric plane. Writers of fiction are the creators  of their stories’ characters, but those who write historical novels tune  into the vibrations of the people who have become the focus of their  attention. The more intensively this is done, the more authentic their  tales will feel. Whatever someone creates in this way comes alive as a  thoughtform on the astral plane of life and eventually has to be  absorbed into the heartmind of its creator. That is the seat of God’s  and human creativity.

‘Every human being’s development at some stage includes experiencing the  astral planes. If in any of your lifetimes you created some  thoughtforms, that’s when they present themselves to you, so they can be  absorbed into your consciousness. Because the Universal laws decree  that everything has to return to its creator, it cannot be done any  other way. Does that now make you wonder how Sir Arthur Conan Doyle  coped with it when the hound of the Baskervilles was bounding towards  him? If only he had known!

‘Wise ones, however, who are aware that every one of their thoughts,  words and actions is built into some kind of a form on the higher  etheric plane, leave writing unpleasant and scary tales to those who do  not yet know any better. Instead they spend more time on creating  beautiful and peaceful conditions in their home. Even if their lifepath  is a difficult one, they make every effort to think good and  constructive thoughts only and use their power to create as much beauty  wherever they go.

‘As the absorption of thoughtforms can only be done by the love in the  creator’s heart for his/her creations, wise ones ask for the guidance  and protection of their inner teacher, the living God within, when they  are writing. They take great care to only bring thoughtforms of good,  positive and constructive people into being, who have something to give  that enriches your world and makes it a more pleasant place for all. 

‘And that’s how the Angels once created the legend of the Master Jesus  and the people surrounding him. When this tale has served its purpose,  every one of its thoughtforms will be absorbed back into the  consciousness of the Angelic hierarchy and removed. For the Jesus legend  this process will be completed sooner than you may be able to imagine  from your present evolutionary state. This is due to the fact that  increasing numbers of you are becoming aware that the only purpose of  all legends that ever appeared in your world was to assist the awakening  of the living God within each one of you. 

‘Every one of the thoughtforms that were thus created down the ages,  with the passing of time was slowly withdrawn and absorbed into the  heart of the Angelic realms, from where they once emerged. Each time an  old religion is removed from your world in this manner, it loses its  hold on people’s hearts and minds and that creates the necessary space  for the entry of a new belief system. This is how the religions that are  still present in your world are being phased out. And now that  sufficient numbers of you have matured into spiritual maturity, there no  longer is any need for legends. You are ready for the truth about God’s  true nature and your own and capable of acting as healers and  lightbringers for those around you. You are here to spread the good news  of the religion of the Aquarian Age and are meant to share it through  the media that are the gift of this age * for you and your world:
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And I, their only born Son/Daughter.
We are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

​‘Recognising whether the above is  speaking the truth is not difficult for those among you who once took  part in the ancient Egyptian religions or any that reached even deeper  into antiquity. The only things human beings have ever been able to take  with them, when leaving another earthly lifetime behind, is what they  have gained in wisdom and understanding. This is how many who are  presently taking part in earthly life have brought knowledge of the  Ancient Wisdom with them. 

‘Yet, on the debit side of your spiritual bankbook such credits are  accompanied by unpaid Karmic debts from those long gone by days. If this  applies to you, your present earthly sojourn will be offering you  plenty of opportunities for balancing your spiritual account. This is  why you were drawn to spiritual service in the first place. Whenever you  encounter parts of the Ancient Wisdom, you feel its calling from deep  within you and need no convincing that they are speaking the truth.  Having once seen into and experienced that which is invisible to  ordinary earthly eyes and minds, you just know.’
 
From ‘The Very Best Of White Eagle’  

* * *
​
 
​


----------



## Lee Messer (Aug 28, 2020)

From what I can tell by observation, and what I've learned in research there are a number of dimensions to the universe. The important note is that we only see three dimensions, but can perceive a fourth by observation of time.

Why should we ever believe that the universe will end? Scientists say it will by studying Black Holes and radioactive decay. If it seems the universe started at a high state of energy, then like any other waveform it will follow a cycle. It will die off, and eventually rebound. Saying it will happen only once makes no sense at all.

What happens when we die? I believe our thoughts will exist, but will not have a way to manifest (body/brain). They won't have that ability for a long time either. After a seemingly infinite number of possibilities we will be allowed to exist again, or maybe even choose a different path to manifest. Maybe we'll live our lives all over again. Logic will always exist though, and that means we will too. 

Every choice we make or choice we don't make puts us into a specific set of probabilities. These are all possibilities that technically already exist. Everything we do changes us, and our environment in essence taking us down the rabbit hole of an entirely different universe. Each of us has died an infinite number of times already if you consider the worst possibilities (hit by a car, electrocuted, murdered). Yet we still exist.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 28, 2020)

I do not share your view of humankind’s earthly existence and that we can do whatever we wish to. If that were possible, our development would be a haphazard affair and I believe that's not at all the case. Although for a long time it looks that way, I believe that in truth the wise ones in charge of the development of us and our world are at all times observing us from its spiritual background. They are the eyes that never sleep. My inner guidance, who knows the way of all things and never leads us astray, tells me that there is a great evolutionary plan for the whole of Creation and a smaller one for humankind and its world. And within that plan there are zillions of small ones for every human being that ever existed and does so to this day. 

I believe there are no accidents and coincidences, everything is carefully planned and unfolds, as we – individually and collectively – keep on moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

_*Invictus
*_
​ _*




*_
‘Whatsoever we perpetrate, we do but row.
We are steered by fate.’
Samuel Butler

 * * *

‘We all have to row with the oars life has given us.’
English Folk Wisdom

* * *

Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever Gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeoning of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the horror of the shade.
And yet, the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me, unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll.
I am the master of my fate
And the captain of my soul.

And yet, it’s good to know that:
The Highest forces of life are steering my boat 
And all I have to do is row. 
The Great Father/Mother is the Admiral of my destiny’s fleet,
And my spirit guides are piloting me safely through 
The treacherous waters of earthly life. 
At the end of each lifetime, they take me home
Into the world of spirit, my true home
Whose harbour lights shine warmer and more welcoming 
Than any other place I have ever visited.
Each time I drop my anchor there,
The wise ones in charge of me reassure me 
That all is well with me and my world,
And forever will be.

Having got as far as I presently am
On my evolutionary pathway through life,
I am glad to aware that:
I am much more than a mere physical being.
The essence of me is spirit, a Divine spark that is
Part of God, eternal and will never die. 
Each time I pass from the earthly plane of life
I am not snuffed out like a candle,
I merely move into another dimension and 
A different level of existence, that’s all.

My destiny is a high and holy one.
I shall always be safe and never lost,
Wherever the ocean of my life is taking me. 
I am grateful for everything that has been 
And sometime in the future will be.
Great Father/Mother of all life,
Forever I shall sing the praises 
Of Thy wisdom and love.

William Ernest Henley
Edited by Aquarius

​ For every human being there exists a   small developmental plan within God’ great plan for the whole of   Creation. Each new lifetime presents us with another birthchart and in   the right hands it can reveal what the newly born has brought with it   and indicate in rough outlines the lessons awaiting it. For wise higher   reasons, however, the birthchart on its own does not give a great deal   away about what’s in store for the newcomer. Ah, but wait a moment! The   Moon represents our earthly personality and where we have come from.  The  Sun shows our spirit’s predestined pathway. That’s why to my mind  the  progressions of the Sun and in particular the Moon are much more   revealing than anything else. 

The Sun moves forward at the steady pace of one degree per year. The   Moon is known as the runner because it progresses at the rate of one   degree per month. When you can see for yourself how both these energies   have always been affecting your own life and that of those around you,   the way I have been doing for a long time, the Universe is providing  you  with living proof that we can but row our life’s boat. The  behaviour of  every one of us is comparable to a dog on a lead, which  the Angels of  Karma are holding it in their hands. It’s our karmic  debts that  determine what kind of relationships and lessons we have to  encounter. 

The Sun/Moon progressions show quite clearly how the Christ Spirit, the   Light of all lights and the Sun behind the Sun in the sky above us, is   constantly pulling all earthly life, including you and me, forwards and   upwards on humankind’s individual and collective evolutionary spiral  and  also our world. Even though we can but row the boat of our life, we  are  not manoeuvred like marionettes or pulled like puppets on a  string.  Because the Highest Forces of life have given us the precious  gift of  freedom of choice, at all times we are allowed to make our own  decisions  of how we wish to react to whatever comes our way. However,  we are  personally responsible for every one of our thoughts, words and  actins.  The Universal law of cause and effect, widely known as the law  of Karma,  decrees that they have to return to us in the fullness of  time. This  can come about later in the same lifetime or in a far  distant future  one, when our earthly self has grown strong enough to  cope with what it  once created.

Unbeknown to us earthlings for a long time, our choices have always   decided what kind of Karma we are creating for ourselves, the whole of   humankind and also our world. There are two streams of consciousness, a   constructive positive one of light and a destructive negative one of   darkness. Everything we think, speak and do has constantly been feeding   into one of these streams and strengthened it. The decision which  stream  we wish to support from now on is ours alone. Everything depends  on the  degree of spiritual maturity we have reached when we find out  about  these things. They empower us to steer the boat of our life and  destiny  in the desired direction. And that shows that knowledge truly  is power!

In the spiritual background of our earthly existence wise ones have   always been in charge of the individual and collective development of us   and our world. The Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle, the throne   of God, assisted by countless groups of spirit guides and helpers on  the  lower levels of the spirit realm always have been and forever will  be  the eye that never sleeps. Our decisions show them the degree of   spiritual maturity we have reached at any given moment. 

As a spark of the Great Light every human being in truth is a young God   in the making. Attending the lessons of the earthly school of life is   only compulsory for the initial part of our development. It has run its   course when the following conditions have been fulfilled: a) all  earthly  lessons have been learnt; b) every aspect of our nature, i.e.  the  masculine and feminine, darkness and light, lower and higher   personality, have been integrated; and c) when the last bit of the Karma   we created in this lifetime and all previous ones has been redeemed.   And that can only come about when we bravely and patiently work our way   through any kind of suffering that comes our way and accepting our   responsibility for creating it. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•     ‘Freedom Of Choice – 1’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 2’
•    ‘Freedom Of Choice – 3’
•    ‘Don’t Quit!’
•    ‘Don’t Give Up’ 
​ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’ 

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 27, 2020)

*You And Your Loved Ones At Christmas
*
​ _*A White Eagle Christmas Message

*__*




*_
​ ‘When you entered earthly life you were  crying and everyone around you was smiling. Your turn for smiling comes  when you depart from your present existence and the ones around you, who  do not appreciate what is really happening to you, are crying and have  to wait until their time for a better understanding of the processes of  life has come. May your spiritual awareness help you to live your life  to the fullest. Isn’t it sad that to this day so many think that life  finishes with the death of their physical body, when in truth there is  no death and life is eternal and constantly moving forwards and upwards  on the evolutionary spiral? 

‘Your loved ones are not dead and they have not gone from you. They are  now enjoying the greater freedom of our realm, the world of spirit or  light. On this level all life is one, there is no separation between  anything and everything is for real. Lying and cheating, deceptions of  any kind are unknown. When during your times of quiet reflections and  meditations you contact your loved ones with the help of your thoughts,  your inner consciousness of the eternity of life grows. The main law of  life is love and God has nothing but love for you. Love the Great  Father/Mother and their only born Son/Daughter, the spirit of the  Universal Christ, the Sun of all suns and Light of all lights, not just  with your heart but with your whole being. Know that in the Divine  consciousness there is no death and that your loved ones are living in  that love and on the inner level they are as much part of you as you are  of them. On that level nothing can separate you from anyone you love. 

‘During the Christmas period human hearts tend to yearn and ache even  more than at other times for some kind of contact with their loved ones  in our world. Whenever such feelings threaten to overwhelm you, remind  yourself that all they have done is leaving the darkness of earthly life  behind. They are not dead but alive and well in the world of light  because in truth there is not death. Take advantage of the energies of  the Christmas period, when the power of the Christ love can be felt much  more direct and powerful than at other times. The Christ energies are  bringing your loved ones closer to you. This enables them to pour their  love into your heart and it also makes it easier for you to fill them  with your love. 

‘And now, in your imagination picture a temple that is filled with the  blessing and healing rays of the Universal Christ. In its centre stands a  huge evergreen Christmas tree that is aglow with millions of lights.  The tree is a symbol of God’s eternal and unshakeable love and the  lights represent the Divine spark in the heart of every human being. Not  merely at Christmas but always seek the shelter of this love and  especially when you feel the need for being closer to friends and other  loved ones, who departed from the earthly plane ahead of you and have  returned to the spirit realm, humankind’s true home.

‘In your prayers and meditations during the Christmas period, each time  you focus your thoughts and the feelings of your innermost heart upon  the beauty and power of the Christ Star on the Highest levels of life,  listen to message the shepherds of the Jesus legend who were watching  their flocks by night on a hill near Bethlehem, a long time ago, if the  God-man had ever really existed. He is one of the many symbolisms of the  God or Christ nature of every human being, the loving goodness and  kindness that are part of your higher nature. At  a certain point of  your development this aspect of your nature stirs from its slumber and  begins to make itself known on the earthly plane. 

‘The shepherds represent us, the groups of spirit guides and helpers who  are in charge of looking after their flock, a group of human beings.  The hill indicates that we are attending to you from your world’s  spiritual background on its higher inner plane. Bethlehem is a symbolism  of the earthly plane. And the event taking place at night shows that  it’s something happening on humankind’s inner subconscious level. 

‘The deeper you are moving into the Aquarian age, the age of truth, the  more delighted all your shepherds are to observe that the character  traces of the true Christ child are waking up in ever more human hearts.  And that’s how, instead of Jesus, the Christ Spirit is slowly but  surely revealing itself as the only one who truly can save and redeem  every one of you, the whole of humankind and everything else that’s  taking part in Mother Earth’s spiritual development.’

Updated Christmas 2020
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Good Shepherds’
•    ‘A Thrill Of Hope’

​ Recommended Viewing:
‘Christmas Blessings’

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’  

* * *


​


----------



## Hector (Jan 2, 2021)

When someone dies, either they get reincarnated in this world or (if they have resolved all their issues) ascend to the Kingdom.


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 25, 2021)

_*Love : The New World Order - Part Six
*_
_*In Loving Memory
*_






​If you recently lost a loved one to our  world, irrespective of what was written in their death certificate, they  were allowed to leave your plane because the purpose of their most  recent lifetime had been fulfilled. Otherwise they would not have left  you. But because they have first hand knowledge of your world’s present  situation, they are of the great value on our side of the veil that  still separates our two worlds from each other. They are highly welcome,  of that you can be sure. And as soon as they have rested from the  stresses of their most recent earthly lifetime, every one of the  newcomers is happy to join our ranks.

At present, they are much more urgently needed by us, because the  strength of their love for you and your world is added to the blessing  and healing energies that are coming your way from us. They can now see  for themselves who the driving forces behind your world’s present state  are. Unaware of our presence and that their outer plane has a spiritual  background where every one of their thoughts, words and actions is  observed by day and night, your world’s troublemakers and scaremongers  believe they are working with the greatest of secrecy, when nothing  could be further from the truth. 

During the early part of the education in the earthly school of life,  every human being lacks the knowledge of the processes of life, in which  every one of you is constantly taking part. For as long as you are  unaware of your existence’s spiritual background, you do not realise  that the essence of every human being is spirit/soul. It’s you yourself  who has chosen to once more appear on the earthly plane so that you may  grow in wisdom and understanding through the adventures that will be  coming your way. Many of you by now are ready to leave behind the false  belief that when they leave their physical body, their whole being dies,  they are snuffed out like a candle and that’s the end of them.

Those who still believe that this, will be very surprised indeed when –  one of these days – they discover that their physical body is lies inert  and dead on the earthly plane, when they continue to be alive and well.  When there is no way of getting their physical bodies moving again,  they realise that their spirit/soul has been set free. It has returned  to humankind’s true home, our world of spirit or light from which every  human being – without exception – emerges at the beginning of each new  lifetime and return to, when its purpose has been fulfilled.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’
•    ‘From Darkness Into Light’

From ‘Love : The New World Order’  

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 26, 2021)

_*Human Life Is Infinite And Eternal
*_
​ 





​ The following is the essence of two  teachings from the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first one  appeared in ‘Morning Light – Neither Death nor Separation’: ‘You are a  beloved creature of light, a many faceted jewel and the essence of your  being is infinite and eternal. There has never been or will be a time  when you were not. But even if you are already aware of these things,  you still cannot help asking yourself from time to time: ‘Don’t I have  the right to get tired of endless rounds of incarnations, when earthly  life is so difficult and burdensome?’ 

‘That is the very reason why your days in physicality are limited and  each incarnation lasts only for a comparatively short time. Even if you  should be around for a hundred years or more, in terms of Eternity,  God’s time, it represents the mere batting of an eyelid. This is also  why, at the end of each lifetime, you leave your physical body behind  like an outworn garment. For a period of rest and recuperation your  spirit/soul joins us in our world, your true home, from which you emerge  at the beginning of each new lifetime.

 ‘In your daily lives you  do not mind moving from one house to another, when the time for a  change has come. You may still love your old home, but when you have had  enough of it, you say good-bye to it and move on. In just the same way,  in the course of every one of your earthly sojourns you eventually  reach the point when you have become weary and tired of your physical  body, especially when it has grown old and you are almost constantly in  pain. You have dealt with that part of your development and are ready  for the next stage. That’s why God and the Angels eventually remove you  from the old one.

 ‘When you have arrived  here, you will be amazed about the kind of freedom and the ease of  movement you have in our world. Your spirit/soul intensely enjoy its  happiness that truly is a world apart from the limitations and  boundaries of your earthly existence. But still in the end, you reach a  point when you have rested sufficiently and the lessons of your most  recent earthly existence have been assimilated. Your interest in a  further incarnation that will help you to progress on the evolutionary  spiral of life in you quickens. That’s the signal that for you the time  has come to apply for another lifetime on the Earth.’

The second teaching is from ‘The Source of All Our Strength – No Death’:  ‘Death is by no means the dark vale it was made out to be by your  world’s religions of the past. It is but a passage that takes you  forward to be re-introduced to our world of beauty and light. At the  moment of your passing, you will not know when you are taking your last  earthly breath. For a short while you are unconscious, but then you  begin to feel much lighter and realise you are free! You may be asking  yourself: ‘Lo, what’s happened to me? Why was I so afraid when people  were talking about death? There really is nothing to fear. It’s like  going to sleep that leads to an awakening into a more radiant and  harmonious existence that soon makes you forget earthly life.’

‘All of you are eternal beings of light and as you are today, so you  will be tomorrow and forever. With the help of your thought processes  you can consciously recreate yourself by filling your whole being with  ever more spiritual atoms. This prepares you for fully enjoying that  which is waiting to be explored by you, as soon as your earthly  education is complete and your energies are right for moving on to  explore the higher and eventually highest levels of life. 

‘The spirit realm is by no means geographically distant from your world.  It is part of and within you, the inner layer of everybody’s own  consciousness. And the light of the higher worlds can only be reached by  those who are conducting their lives on the frequency of love and who  freely and willingly surrender themselves to the will and wishes of God  and the Angels. What in Earth terms is known as death is but an  initiation into our world for your spirit/soul. Without losing your  identity of earthly life, you then move into an ever increasing  consciousness of God’s eternal light.’ 
Going home, going home – we’re all going home.
Quiet like, some still day – we’re all going home.

It’s not far, just close by, through an open door.
Work all done, care laid by – fear and hurt no more.

Mother’s there, expecting us – Father’s waiting too.
Angel folks are gathered with guides and friends we know –
Guides and friends we know.

Morning Star lights the way  – Earth-bound dreams all done.
Shadows gone – break of day – real life’s just begun.
There’s no break, there’s no end – just a moving on.
Wide awake, with a smile – going on and on.

Going home, going home – we’re all going home.
It’s not far, just close by – through an open door.
Going home, going home, I’m just going home.

Though I have gone before you, 
I did not do so alone and neither will you,
When your time for saying goodbye to the Earth plane has come.
God and the Angels are forever with us,
Keeping you and me safe. 
No matter where we may ever find ourselves,
We shall always rest securely in God’s loving hands.

William Arms Fisher
Edited by Aquarius
Sung to the well known tune from 
Dvorak’s ‘New World Symphony’

‘God bless all of you and keep you safe, always.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Letting Go Of Fear And Pain’
•    ‘The Fear Of Annihilation’
•    ‘Waking Up From The Illusion Of Separateness’
•    ‘Why Is Earth Life Necessary?’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## indianroads (Mar 26, 2021)

I died when I was 17 years old.

This is a true story:
I was taking a morning class at another high school along with two other guys. Our commute was through the Santa Cruz mountains (in California) and down to San Mateo. I was riding in the front passenger seat of a Chevy Vega - no seat belt of course, because they're uncool, you know, and as fate would have it it had snowed the night before. We were going 50 mph or so along the ridge of the mountains when the driver lost control. We spun, hit a redwood tree then rolled of a 40 foot cliff into a dry stream bed.

All I remember was seeing the tree, then a brief moment of extreme violence.

Then I was standing on the side of a low hill covered in the dry grass of summer. There were people in the distance, but other than that I recall only a feeling of contentment. I turned to walk up the hill and saw my friends waiting for me. I have no idea who they were, but in this reality they were my closest and dearest friends. When I saw them I felt an incredible surge of joy and love, and I hurried to join them, but my foot slipped on the rough soil.

Abruptly, I was cold, lying on hard frozen soil, everything hurt, and a big man was pounding on my chest and screaming at me. I coughed and the man said something indecipherable. There was something urgent that I needed to say, and struggled to get enough air in my lungs to utter it.

"Oh no, not again," I said.

To this day I struggle with what that might mean.

I learned that the driver of the car drug me out through the wreckage and up the hill, then waved down a passing car. Fortunately that person knew CPR and another car drove to where a phone could be found to call an ambulance. I had no heart beat when the medics arrived. My heart was stopped until the CPR person arrived, so I was dead for several minutes.

And here I am... oh no, not again.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 26, 2021)

How intriguing! Such a clear memory of what you experienced and the urgency to say what you said is mind blowing, to me.


----------



## indianroads (Mar 26, 2021)

Gumby said:


> How intriguing! Such a clear memory of what you experienced and the urgency to say what you said is mind blowing, to me.



In many ways, what I experienced in that other place was more visceral than our reality here. The memory has never faded - even though it's been nearly 50 years.

And the 'Oh no, not again,' remark? I have a sense of unease about what it might mean.


----------



## Matchu (Mar 26, 2021)

I wrote a lot about my father's death.  And then everywhere I looked everybody else was writing their same version of this same thing and, of course, in exactly the same frames of mind about their own special daddies. I hated them all those writers.  Some years later I sneered at myself at my indulgence.

Now I only bristle at the 'And here's my dad he's 94..'

'Meh...'

No, I do not bristle.  I cherish.

I like meeting men from the forties and talking the old talk, it gives me solace.  Writing-wise, an advantage that you/we can use, skipping back a generation in voice.

What's it like?

Michael Rosen has becoming increasingly celebrated.  A well-known English poet recovering from a near-death after COVID.  The decade before [?] he suffered the anguish of walking into his son's bedroom, the teenager never waking up, a cold 17 year old lad.  That is a dreadful suffering, there are many such souls among us to protect and care for...

In mourning I  like the recollections of relationships with undertakers, vicars.  People whose 'bread & butter' dwells in our shadows.  Hospice staff who will never know how the hand on the shoulder is seared in my mind.

All best


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 27, 2021)

_*In Loving Memory*_







​If you recently lost a loved one to our   world, irrespective of what was written in their death certificate,  they  were allowed to leave your plane because the purpose of their most   recent lifetime had been fulfilled. Otherwise they would not have left   you. But because they have first hand knowledge of your world’s  present  situation, they are of the great value on our side of the veil  that  still separates our two worlds from each other. They are highly  welcome,  of that you can be sure. And as soon as they have rested from  the  stresses of their most recent earthly lifetime, every one of the   newcomers is happy to join our ranks.

At present, they are much more urgently needed by us, because the   strength of their love for you and your world is added to the blessing   and healing energies that are coming your way from us. They can now see   for themselves who the driving forces behind your world’s present state   are. Unaware of our presence and that their outer plane has a  spiritual  background where every one of their thoughts, words and  actions is  observed by day and night, your world’s troublemakers and  scaremongers  believe they are working with the greatest of secrecy,  when nothing  could be further from the truth. 

During the early part of the education in the earthly school of life,   every human being lacks the knowledge of the processes of life, in which   every one of you is constantly taking part. For as long as you are   unaware of your existence’s spiritual background, you do not realise   that the essence of every human being is spirit/soul. It’s you yourself   who has chosen to once more appear on the earthly plane so that you may   grow in wisdom and understanding through the adventures that will be   coming your way. Many of you by now are ready to leave behind the false   belief that when they leave their physical body, their whole being  dies,  they are snuffed out like a candle and that’s the end of them.

Those who still believe that this is what happens when someone dies are  going to be very surprised indeed when – one of these days – they  discover that their physical body is lying inert and dead on the earthly  plane, while they obviously are alive and well. When there is no way of  getting these physical bodies moving again, it will dawn on them that  their spirit/soul has somehow freed itself from the earthly plane.  Obviously, the essence of their being has returned to the world of  spirit or light. They realise that this is humankind’s true home from  which every one of us – without exception – emerges at the beginning of  another earthly lifetime and returns to each time its purpose has been  fulfilled. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘From Darkness Into Light’

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 13, 2021)

*There Is No Death
*
​ _*




*_
​ The following is the essence of two   different teachings of the White Eagle group of spirit guides. The first   one is an extract from a talk at a Remembrance Service that appeared  in  ‘The Way of the Sun’: ‘There is no death. Of what are you afraid?  You  may look upon an empty shell or a chrysalis and say: ‘This is  death!’ We  say: ‘No, this is not death. It is rebirth and a renewal of  life, which  always continues. It always has been and forever will  continue to do  so.’ We, who have passed the great initiation called  death before you,  can come to you because of the love you are giving us  is creating a  bridge. 

‘God, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, has so created   you and your bodies – the physical and the higher ones – in a way that   in due course gives you the power to communicate with those you love in   our world, the world of spirit and light, your true home. Each one of   you possesses the material to construct their own bridge between your   physical world and the dimensions of the higher ethers. We have crossed   the bridge that connects our two worlds before you and are now trying  to  teach you how to join us in full consciousness. 

‘Together with us, your spirit companions, each one of you can be a   builder of bridges between you and the higher dimensions of life whilst   still taking part in it on the earthly plane. The wherewithal for these   constructions you all carry within and that’s the love in your hearts.   Those who have accomplished the task of building this bridge can see  for  themselves that the Angels and Masters of the Christ Circle are  with  you to inspire and assist you with anything you may have to  encounter in  your present existence. This, however, does not mean that  anyone can  shift their responsibilities onto them. It’s up to you to  conduct your  lives in keeping with the Divine laws of the Universe. 

‘Some people seem to think they can sit back and let God and the Angels   do this work for them, but that is not the case. Each one of you is on   the Earth to learn about God’s true nature and their own, and to find   out how the Divine manifests itself in earthly life, once its spark   within awakes from its slumber. Only through your own daily experiences   can you learn to express it by acting and reacting with great care and   love, kindness and thoughtfulness. Lip service is never good enough  when  it comes to concerns of the spirit.’

The second teaching is from a White Eagle Message from the Star Link   7.12.2013: ‘Love is the law of life and the greatest force in the whole   of Creation. In love and on the inner level of life there is no   separation, all is one. Your loved ones are not dead. Your love for each   other has created a bond between you that nothing and no-one will ever   be able to destroy. They have not gone from you and contact with them  is  always possible for you in your thoughts and meditations. 

‘You are on the Earth plane to rediscover the awareness that life is   eternal and ever renewing itself. God, the Great Father/Mother of all   life, is love and loves each one of you totally and unconditionally. And   when you become aware that there really is a great plan in which   everything has its place and unfolds in its allocated time, and that you   will always be safe wherever you may be, you can do nothing but love   your Creator with your whole being. Every human spirit and soul is part   of God and immortal, and in God’s consciousness there is no such thing   as death. Because your loved ones are alive in that love, where your   spirit self dwells, they are always with you and will never leave you.’

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’
 
* * *
​


----------



## Gofa (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi 
just a note and a compliment
l have a very wide experience in spiritual life
this brings a point of view distinct and evidentially based
memories of other lives 
seeing spirit and Angels
my understanding is smaller than my experience 
Ive said and done things that even I cant fully believe
and i was there doing these things
such experience becomes a reality check on what is seen and heard
And things cant conflict in principle and still hold water
my point is your writing 
ive always felt unique  not different unique
but in reading your words I have no dispute
thing is I might change some points of emphasis 
but that drives more from personality
but really the truth is there in such measure
but reading i feel less unique and therefore less lonely
but for the forth time I see
I am made uncomfortable
why 
because mostly I dont live by what I know
a fear that the difference will show to the extent
that Im one of the crazies following my own drum 
to the exclusion of reality
And I cease to be human and so lose touch
with all i connect with in this life
so to the compliment
love your work
im not sure which part of the elephant you are touching
but i recognise it as true elephant
go you good thing 
take a bow
and many thanks


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 14, 2021)

*Heavenly Breezes
*
_*





*_
​ The following is the essence of the  Monday Thought 23.05.2016 from the  White Eagle group of spirit guides:  ‘A woman once came to us and said:  ‘It’s all very well what you are  saying about our loved ones in the  world of light, but I do not want to  perceive my dear departed husband  in some kind of spirit robes. I  shall only be happy when I can see him  once more in his tweeds wielding  a golf club.’ We, your guides from the  spirit world, understand her  point of view. Do not think of us as  unsympathetic, but if you lift  your eyes above earthly things like  tweeds and golf clubs, you will be  able see all your loved ones in the  shining robes they are wearing now.  

‘What you will be seeing is their spirit and that is the part of them   you have always loved, even though at times their behaviour towards you   left much to be desired. The spirit is everybody’s eternal and lovable   part, not merely of your nearest and dearest. It’s the aspect of human   nature that unfortunately all too frequently remains hidden behind the   façade of the small earthly self’s character traces. During the early   stages of everyone’s earthly education this part has to remain   invisible. None of you was ever born an Angel. In all human beings the   higher angelic or rather Christ nature can only begin to grow and evolve   with the passing of time.   

‘Whenever you perceive the presence of someone’s spirit self, you may   feel their touch like a gentle heavenly breeze on your face, hands or   arms. You could then be tempted to brush it away and push to one side   the feelings this evokes in you, thinking to yourself: ‘Here we go, it’s   my imagination working overtime again.’ Don’t be too sure that this is   the case, yet remain wise and balanced. Be open and receptive to the   heavenly breezes and the light that is the white garment. You too will   be wearing it in the fullness of time when you have joined your loved   ones on the other side of the veil of consciousness that separates your   world from ours. The light and the breeze are part of the gentle touch   and the comforting sweet music of the Heavens, the higher levels of   life.’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (May 14, 2021)

_*The Prophet – On Death*_






Then Almitra said: ‘We would ask now of death.’
And the Prophet replied:
‘You can only begin to find out about the secrets of death
By looking for them in the heart of life itself,
For in truth there is no death, only transformations
When you, time and again at the end of yet another lifetime,
Return into another state of consciousness.

Birds are messenger of the world of spirit or light,
Your true home, from where you once came
And to which you return at the end of every earthly lifetime.
You have been granted the gift of another sojourn on the earthly plane,
So that you may grow in wisdom and understanding,
And with the passing of time evolve into
A seeker of God’s wisdom and truth, a human owl.

On the Earth owls represent symbols of wisdom,
But there are two types of these birds.
In the early stages of your earthly education you are like
One of those who can only fly and hunt at night,
Because their eyesight is very poor in daylight.
However, as you proceed on your evolutionary pathway
That in the end takes you back into
The conscious awareness of your true nature and
Your oneness with God and all life,
You become ever more evolved and gradually grow into
A likeness of the second type of owl, who can see
Equally well by day and night.
Because you are constantly learning something from your experiences,
You are growing wiser all the time and eventually
There comes the moment when you discover that now you can
Find what you are looking for in the darkness of the Earth,
As well as on the other side of the veil of consciousness
That in the past separated your two worlds for you
And which, for you, is now disappearing.

For as long as you remained trapped in the initial darkness
Of the dungeon of the ignorance of an earthly existence,
And remained ensnared by the belief that this state
Was your only reality and that this was all there is to life,
You could not see beyond the end  of your nose
And it was impossible for you to perceive
The vast horizons of the higher and highest dimensions of life.
For as long as you stayed on that evolutionary level,
You found it hard to grasp and unveil
The mysteries of life and death, darkness and light.

To enable you to understand the spirit of death,
The Divine spark in you first had to awaken,
So that your heart could open wide unto all other aspects of life,
Until finally you grasped that in truth
Life and death are one,
The same as a river and the sea,
Into which it pours itself, are one.

Your Creator deeply and permanently imprinted
The silent knowledge of the higher and highest aspects
Of life, your true home, into the memories of your soul.
From there they continue to surface in your hopes, dreams and
Highest aspirations, to light you the way home.
And like a seed that is waiting beneath the snow
For the arrival of spring, your soul has always continued to hope,
Waiting and dreaming of its return into that existence.
Trust these dreams, they are the key that
In due course will unlock the gates of Eternity for you.

Your fear of death can be likened to the trembling of a shepherd,
Who stands before his King, waiting that he should lay
His hand upon him in honour.
Is the shepherd not joyful beneath his trembling,
Although he knows that he will soon be wearing his King’s mark?
But even so, before the event he is more mindful of his trembling
Than of the gift that awaits him.
And what is ceasing to breathe the air of the Earth,
But the freeing of your soul from this planet’s restless emotional tides,
So that it may rise, expand and seek God unencumbered
By a physical body and the concerns of Earth life?

Only when you drink from the river of the silence of
The world of light, your soul truly sings.
And only when you reach the top of the spiritual mountain
You really start to climb.
And only when your physical body has been returned
To the Earth, to which it belongs,
Will you once more know for sure
What your role in the great dance of life has been all along,
As one of God’s beloved children of the Earth.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet
Edited by Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 4, 2022)

*The One In The Glass*

When you get what you want in your struggle for self,
And you’re toast of the world for a day,
Instead of gazing into an ordinary mirror,
Go within and have a good honest look at yourself.

It isn’t our partners, children or friends,
On whose judgement we have to pass.
The one whose verdict counts most in the end,
Is the one responding from our inner glass.

Some folks may think us a ‘straight-shooting’ chum’
And call us a person of place,
But the inner higher self says we’re only a bum,
If we can’t look ourselves in the face.

We’re the one we have to please and not the rest.
We’re with ourselves, not only right up to the end,
But beyond. And we pass life’s most difficult test
When the inner one truly is our friend.

We may fool the whole world, down the pathway of years,
And get pats on the back, as we pass.
Yet, our final reward will be heartaches and tears,
If we’ve lied to the one in that glass.​
Love and evolution are the two most important laws of life throughout the whole of Creation, therefore also in our world. Evolution that is based on love. The Great Father/Mother of all life loves every one of its earthly children totally and unconditionally, because it perceives only our wholeness and knows that we are constantly on an evolutionary journey. Without exception, our travels take us from experiencing the lowest characteristics of our earthly nature. From this starting point every one of us moves ever forwards and onwards, occupied with the process of bringing forth from deep within our own being, the best, highest and holiest qualities. That’s why our Divine parents have no need for judging us. Instead, they grant us the gift of freedom to draw our own conclusions about the state of our development, at any given time, and to sit in judgement over our performance at the end of each earthly lifetime.

And that’s why, when we once more have been released into the spirit realm, we remember that this is true eternal home of humankind. From it every one of us emerges at the beginning of a new lifetime and returns to as soon as its purpose has been fulfilled. As explained above, there never was and never will be such a thing as judgement day and we do not stand before God, but ourselves to account for what happened during our evolutionary journey thus far. 

This is how it comes about that, after having rested sufficiently in the spirit realm to recover from the stresses of earthly life, together with the wise ones in charge of our development, we consult the Akashic Records. Every one of our thoughts, words and actions of all lifetime thus far have been recorded in these files. If, after viewing them, we come to the conclusion that we are unready for being released into permanently enjoying the greater freedom of the spirit realm, which is only possible when a physical body is no longer needed for getting around, it’s time once again to apply for another lifetime of taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons.

Created by Anon. 
Edited by Aquarius
Updated January 2022

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘There Is No Judgement Day’
https://www.raysofwisdom.com/index.cfm?articleID=138

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’









						Words Of Hope And Encouragement, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Words Of Hope And Encouragement by Aquarius. A collection of words of hope and encouragement in poetry and prose for all those who are in need of it.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 15, 2022)

*Reflections On Hope*​
Through the German poet and philosopher, historian and playwright, Friedrich von Schiller, 1759–1805, the following message of hope was given to our world in troubled times. Its German title is ‘Hoffnung’ – hope. Two different versions of it are presented here. The first one is a masterly translation by a very special friend of mine, who wished to remain nameless.

_*Hope*_

We speak and dream so very much 
Of a future in the Sun. 
Towards that happy golden goal 
We struggle and we run.
The world gets old, then young again –
Still hope is humankind’s refrain.

Hope guides us into life’s great flow
And flutters over cheerful youth,
Enthuses us with magic glow,
In old age too remains our truth
And in the grave that ends our ways
We plant fresh hope for other days.

No vague or empty promise here,
By a foolish mind begot
The heart proclaims it loud and clear:
‘We’re born for a better lot!’
And what the inner voice makes plain
The hopeful heart does not disdain.

Friedrich von Schiller
Translated by Scriptorius

* * *​
The second translation is the work of my inner teacher and Highest Self. It’s how I imagine Schiller would write his poem if he were here with us and writing it, now.

*Hope*
Being aware that our 
Thoughts and words create our reality,
Wise ones of our world make a good habit of 
Frequently talking and dreaming about the
Better and happier days that are ahead for the Earth.
They visualise a new golden age of plenty,
When suffering and pain,
Hunger and thirst, sickness and death,
Wars, violence and crime are unknown.

To help us find our way back 
Into our true nature and home with them, 
When the time for doing so has come,
The Angels and Masters around the throne of God,
Who are in charge of us and our world, 
Have programmed hope into 
The consciousness of every human being
And the collective one of our world. 

On its evolutionary journey our planet has grown old,
But not without constantly renewing itself.
And that’s how down the ages our race 
Could steadfastly hold onto its dream of Mother Earth 
As a peaceful and harmonious place.
That’s also how it comes about that
Hope accompanies us into each new lifetime.
It supports us throughout our days and
Bewitches us with the radiance of its magical light. 

No matter how old and weary we may get, 
Hope never leaves us and dies,
Because it has been firmly implanted in 
In our hearts and souls.
And even though earthly lifetimes
Inevitably end in the grave,
Hope belongs to our spirit and soul.
No-one can take it from us. 
It accompanies us into the our other world
And we bring it with us into each new earthly lifetime. 
That’s why it is much more than a flattering delusion
And an elixir that only flows from foolish minds.

Listening within, wise ones hear 
The small still voice of the living God,
Who for a long time has been waiting and hoping 
To come alive in ever more human hearts.
If you listen carefully, you too can hear it whisper: 
‘For something greater and holier than earthly life 
You human beings are created.
A high and holy destiny awaits each one!’
This is how everyone’s own Christ nature 
Eventually reveals its presence
As the only authority in the whole of Creation
That never misleads or betrays our faith and trust in it.

Hope is the energy of the locomotive 
That has always been pulling the train of 
The evolutionary forces of the whole of Creation
Forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.
This provides wise ones with the certainty 
That Earth life really will get better.
Their knowledge helps them to shed 
Their fears of the future and the unknown.
It enables them to peer beyond the ends of their noses
And perceive the higher and highest realities of 
The spiritual background of their earthly existence.
And that equips them with the wings the need 
For lifting themselves and their whole world 
Above the things that, for Karmic reasons,
To this day have to happen there. 

Knowing that God’s laws are love and evolution,
Maybe you can see for yourself now that
Thoughts and dreams of the new golden age
Are by no means vague hopes.
They are certainties that based on a deep inner well of knowledge 
That our world will neither sink into chaos nor vanish altogether,
And that it is but a question of time
When our new peaceful world emerges.

The more you and I think and dream about it,
The more quickly and smoothly the transformation proceeds.
Never forget that when we do our best, 
God and the Angels are always happy to do the rest.
This is particularly true in this case,
Because it is what God’s great plan of life 
Has in mind for us and our world in any case.
It will be interesting to watch how long it till take
Until the last remnants of that which is 
Evil and ugly in our world has evolved and changed 
Into something good, right and beautiful.
And that applies to all objects,
Animate and inanimate, great and small.’​
Aren’t the truly enviable ones those who, having completed their most recent lifetime in the earthly school of life, one of the Angels of transformation, no not of dearth because it does not really exist, took their spirit/soul by the hand and returned them to humankind’s true eternal home, the realm of spirit that’s filled with light and warmth as well as honesty and truth? Aren’t they the lucky ones because for getting around they no longer need a physical body that all too easily gets hurt and wounded and almost day and night has to be looked after? They are no longer bothered by the lying and cheating of the pharma industry’s propaganda machinery with its money-spinning efforts, lockout threats and vaccinations against viruses that don’t exist. It’s no secret to them that this industry is walking in the footsteps of the old religions with its stories about equally non-existent places like Heaven and hell, one inhabited by a saviour and redeemer by the name of Jesus and the other by his adversary, the Devil. 

Updated January 2022 

Friedrich von Schiller
Freely translated by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All Life Is Evolution’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘My Dream Of Humankind’s Future’ 
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’









						Words Of Hope And Encouragement, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Words Of Hope And Encouragement by Aquarius. A collection of words of hope and encouragement in poetry and prose for all those who are in need of it.. Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 23, 2022)

*Finding Peace*

The Aquarian age is the age of truth and knowledge.
With the passing of time it will flow with ever
Increasing strength from the highest levels of life 
Into every one of God’s beloved children of the Earth. 
That’s how ever more of us are consciously being reunited with
Our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ. 

I am looking forward to the golden age when 
All of us on the earthly plane are aware of their 
True higher nature God or Christ nature 
And behave in keeping with this knowledge. 
This means the end of the pain and suffering
That once were caused by the old religions false beliefs,
Prejudices and superstitions , which had nothing
In common what truly happens in our world.

Ever more of us will then be walking
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
Paying attention to their inner guidance,
The wise one of living God within,
The built-in lie-detector who has been waiting
For a long time to be accessed by us.
When we follow Its guidance and pay attention
To the thoughts and ideas that come to us intuitively,
We are going to be the co-creators of our new
Spiritually orientated world.

It’s good to know that the spirit of God and the Angels 
At all times is working on improving all aspects 
Of our earthly existence, whilst
Supporting and encouraging us to do the same.
There never is any need for living in despair,
Because whenever one of us asks for their help,
It unfailingly comes. 
Yet, without asking, it won’t come.

And whenever we pray for 
The highest good and the greatest joy of the
Whole of humankind and our world, 
True to our higher God or Christ nature.
We are once again consciously walking
Hand in hand with God and the Angels,
The way we used to do, a long time ago.

That’s how, with the passing of time, they will help
Us to discover and explore ever higher 
Levels of humankind’s existence and how we
Have always been moving forwards and upwards,
On our own evolutionary spiral and the one
For the whole human race and our world,
Even though on the material plane it 
Often did not look that way.

And that’s how everybody can at last find the peace 
Our spirit/souls have been yearning for,
For such a long time, whilst we are still
Taking part in the earthly school of life’s lessons.​
Whenever something comes to our attention and our built-in lie-detector responds with: ‘This is true!’, even if it those around us don’t agree with the way we perceive our world’s present situation, it’s the wise one or living God within who provides us with the spiritual freedom and the peace we most urgently need to help us cope. Our inner guidance is part of everything that exists in the whole of Creation, therefore also on our planet within and without. Because of this it knows the way of all things and what, at any given moment, is right or wrong for our present level of spiritual development. And that’s what every human being most urgently requires during our world’s transformation from an over-materialistically orientated place into an ever more spiritual one.

Updated January 2022 

From ‘Don’t Give Up’

https://www.booksie.com/545907-dont-give-up 

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 26, 2022)

*Sweet Surrender*

Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be here today

And I don’t know what the future is holding in store.
I don’t know where I’m going
And I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, 
A light that shines for me.
My life is worth the living, 
I don’t need to see the end’

Sweet, sweet surrender.
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

John Denver​
You may be surprised to hear that I am glad to have reached almost the end of my present lifetime. Unlike John Denver in this song, I know exactly where I have come from and where I will be going when my departure from the earthly plane has come. It will be much easier to let go of my physical body. That’s because I shall not be afraid to reach out for the hand of one of the Angels of transformation – no, not of death because there really is no such thing – when it calls for me. Aware that my spirit/soul is the eternal and immortal essence of my being, my return home to the spirit realm, from which I emerged just over eighty-four years ago at the beginning of my present lifetime, is definitely something I look forward to. It's a world where darkness and cold do not exist, there is no lying and cheating, honesty and truth are its supreme rulers.

It’s good to know that taking part in all of the earthly school of life’s lessons is compulsory for every human being. This means that everything that is dark, evil and ugly in ourselves and our world first has to be experienced by us on the giving end. So we freely and lavishly hand such things out to those around us. In a later lifetime, when we have spiritually evolved sufficiently to cope with what the law of cause and effect or Karma will then be returning to us, we find ourselves on the receiving end. This is how it comes about that, time and again, each one of us plays a different part on the grand stage of humankind’s earthly existence, without our earthly self being aware of it. Naturally, for every spirit/soul that takes up many lifetimes and this is why all of us in truth are our own ancestors as well as descendants. 

Constantly every human being is drawn forwards and upwards, each on their own evolutionary spiral and, at the same time, the spiral of the whole of humankind and its world. That’s how the Universal Christ’s energies of love and goodwill are absorbed by the light of each Divine spark that once was placed in a human heart. As a result, in the course of many lifetimes these characteristics steadily increase in every lower earthly personality. The spirit/soul is its inner counterpart and that’s how, with the passing of time, its own light increases. Simultaneously with this, the earthly personality grows in wisdom and understanding of itself, its pathway through life and eventually wakes up to why taking part in earthly life is essential for every human being’s development. 

When this part of our being has absorbed so much of the Universal Christ’s energies that nothing remains of that which once was dark, evil and ugly in our nature, earthly life can teach us no more. Our earthly personality has evolved into a Christed one in its own right and we are ready to be released into taking part and exploring the next higher level of existence. Now we are consciously aware that spirit friends and helpers will forever be with us, to guide, protect and show the way forwards. Being able to see them makes communicating with each other much easier. I look forward to welcoming you in the spirit realm when, in due course your time for returning to it has come.

Updated January 2022 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Are Our Own Ancestors And Descendants’



			Rays Of Wisdom - Writings Of A Stargazer
		


From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’









						Comfort For The Bereaved, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Comfort For The Bereaved by Aquarius. This book looks into the spiritual background of what really happens to our loved ones - or anybody else - when they leave earthly life behind. It is ...Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 27, 2022)

*Do Not Stand At My Grave And Weep*

Do not stand at my grave and weep.
I am neither dead nor asleep.
When I left the prison of my physical body,
The essence of my being, my spirit/soul, 
Returned to humankind’s true eternal home,
The world of spirit and light.
Glad to tell you that I am alive and well 
And that my eternal and immortal spirit/soul can and will
Never die, the same as yours and everybody else’s.
I am enjoying the freedom of being able to get
Around without needing a physical body.

One of the Angels of Transformation,
Not of Death because there is no such thing,
Came and gently invited me to follow it
Because once again, my time for returning 
To humankind’s true eternal home had come. 
It’s good to be fully aware of my true nature and
That the essence of my being is a spirit/soul 
Who is eternal and immortal, just like my true parents,
The Great Father/Mother of all life and their 
Only born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ,
It’s good to know of  everlasting oneness with them 
As well as every other manifestation of life that 
Exists in the whole of Creation.
What more could anyone wish for?

Yet, if it makes you happy, weep for yourself
And the space I seem to have created in your life, 
Although in truth, there isn’t any need for that either.
The only difference between you and me is that
I no longer need a physical body for getting around
In humankind’s true eternal home, the spirit realm,
Like you do in the material world.
Be glad that once more I have made the great
Transformation from the outer world to the inner.
That’s the only thing that happened.

Yet, if it pleases you, connect with me
In the old-fashioned way:
In a thousand winds that blow;
In softly falling snow;
In gentle showers of rain;
In fields of ripening grain;
In every morning’s hush
And in the graceful rush
Of birds in circling flight.

In every night’s Starshine;
In every flower that blooms;
In the quiet of a room;
In every bird that sings
And all other beautiful things
Look for me in them, by all means but
Please do me the favour of not 
Standing at my grave and crying,
Because you know it’s just an empty shell
That’s getting buried there. 
The essence of my being, my spirit/soul, 
Is not there because it did not die 
And never will, neither will yours

I am looking forward to welcoming you 
When the time for your return
To the spirit realm has come.
Meanwhile I shall be supporting you far better
Than it was ever possible while both of us were
Attending the earthly school of life’s lessons.

Mary Frye
Edited by Aquarius
Updated January 2022

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’









						Comfort For The Bereaved, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Comfort For The Bereaved by Aquarius. This book looks into the spiritual background of what really happens to our loved ones - or anybody else - when they leave earthly life behind. It is ...Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 30, 2022)

*To The Ones I Love And Who Love Me*

Now that I have departed from the earthly plane, 
Release me and let me go.
You and I, we still have many things to see and do,
So do not tie yourself to me with regrets and tears.
I gave you my love and you will never guess
How much you brought to me in happiness.
I thank you for the love you have shown,
But now it’s time for each to travel on alone.

So, weep a while, if grieve you must.
Though not for me, only for yourself and
For the hole my passing has created in your life.
But then let your grief be comforted by trust
And the knowledge that 
It’s only for a while that part we must.
Bless the memories you carry in your heart.
It knows that no love is ever lost,
That life is eternal and goes on and on,
Not just for you and me, but everybody.

You and I now are closer than we have ever been
And I’ll never be further from you than a thought.
So whenever you need me, call and I’ll be near.
Even though you can now neither see nor touch me,
Know that I have never gone from you.
And when you listen to your heart,
You’ll feel my love there soft and clear.

And then, one fine day,
When you are coming this way, 
You’ll find me waiting to greet you 
And with a smile 
I shall welcome you home.

Meanwhile refuse to get too upset about the 
Emptiness my physical absence has created in your life.
Do your best to fill it to overflowing with a new kind of
Understanding of the higher purpose and meaning
Every human being’s earthly lifetime serves,
Including yours and mine.  

Through your contacts with me and others who have
Returned to this side of the veil of consciousness that,
For far too many in your world to this day separates them
From their true eternal home, the spirit realm,
Your fear of leaving behind the earthly plane 
Slowly but surely dissolves.
That’s because you then realise that there really is no 
Need for being afraid of anything in our world
And much to look forward to.

This will help you to let go easily when, one of these days,
An Angel of transformation, not of death because 
There is no such thing, takes your spirit/soul by the hand
And gently lifts this part of your being from your physical body.
It’s just like slipping out of an overcoat you have worn
Long enough and are glad to leave behind. 
There’ll be no struggle and no pain for you,
Just an immense relief that you no longer require
A physical body for getting around.

Fr. Pat Lennon
Edited by Aquarius
Updated January 2022 

From ‘Comfort For The Bereaved’









						Comfort For The Bereaved, book by Aquarius
					


Read the book Comfort For The Bereaved by Aquarius. This book looks into the spiritual background of what really happens to our loved ones - or anybody else - when they leave earthly life behind. It is ...Read the book free on Booksie.




					www.booksie.com
				




* * *​


----------

